# Sports cars that you haul your bike to the trail head in



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Lets see 'em!


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Some folks think that Camaro = "sports car?

The live axle, porky handling, sloppy steering and weak braking kill it for me, no matter what you bolt onto the engine.

I also don't have a mullet though so that might be what's driving my feelings.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

sputnik said:


> Some folks think that Camaro = "sports car?
> 
> The live axle, porky handling, sloppy steering and weak braking kill it for me, no matter what you bolt onto the engine.
> 
> I also don't have a mullet though so that might be what's driving my feelings.


harsh. lol.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

sputnik said:


> Some folks think that Camaro = "sports car?
> 
> The live axle, porky handling, sloppy steering and weak braking kill it for me, no matter what you bolt onto the engine.
> 
> I also don't have a mullet though so that might be what's driving my feelings.


+1. That is fricking hilarious....


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

A friend uses his Miata...


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

rossp said:


> A friend uses his Miata...


Perfect except he needs to Photoshop the edge of the jack/jack stand from behind the fornt left wheel.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

sputnik said:


> Perfect except he needs to Photoshop the edge of the jack/jack stand from behind the fornt left wheel.


Yeah - although it did take me a few times before I even spotted that....:skep: :madman:


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Now I remember why I stopped posting on this site. I guess I failed to mention the car has 6 piston brembos up front, 4 piston rears and full tubular k-member, a-arms, and coil overs, ext... But I guess if it wasn't a sports car when I bought it, it isn't. Maybe I should have used the term performance car for you guys who get stuck up in semantics.

BTW, the 3rd gen was the mullet mobile.

Signing off.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

AC/BC said:


> Now I remember why I stopped posting on this site.


Then your here why?


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually, I DO use my Miata.

I use a XPORT Flatbed 2-Bike. The lower bar curves away from the ground, so it doesn't drag when backing out of driveways like my old Thule did.

The only problem is lack of trunk space - a spare wheel doesn't fit. So packing for endurance races is a pain.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I forgot how uptight the biking crowd is... now I remember.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

AC/BC said:


> Now I remember why I stopped posting on this site. I guess I failed to mention the car has 6 piston brembos up front, 4 piston rears and full tubular k-member, a-arms, and coil overs, ext... But I guess if it wasn't a sports car when I bought it, it isn't. Maybe I should have used the term performance car for you guys who get stuck up in semantics.
> 
> BTW, the 3rd gen was the mullet mobile.
> 
> Signing off.


Dang, seriously...

Camaros can be made into great sports cars. Although I am not a fan of them, I see why people like them.

Jumping on him like that was about as bad as that loser who was in the RV thread talking about how stupid everyone that isn't like him is. 
Pics down though... would love to see it!

And the miata pic... hilarious! HAHAHA


----------



## Brace1 (Jan 12, 2004)

My Mazda 6 hatchback, not really a sportscar but sporty enough for me.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Brace1 said:


> My Mazda 6 hatchback, not really a sportscar but sporty enough for me.


That's OK. Your avatar seems sporty enough to make up for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Some bad karma in this thread. Strap your helmet on extra tight.


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

rossp said:


> A friend uses his Miata...


still extremely funny!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

sputnik said:


> Some folks think that Camaro = "sports car?
> 
> The live axle, porky handling, sloppy steering and weak braking kill it for me, no matter what you bolt onto the engine.
> 
> I also don't have a mullet though so that might be what's driving my feelings.


Whoever peed in your cereal must have drizzled a little on your forehead. So much anger and negativity. You must be really miserable.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

sputnik said:


> Some folks think that Camaro = "sports car?
> 
> The live axle, porky handling, sloppy steering and weak braking kill it for me, no matter what you bolt onto the engine.
> 
> I also don't have a mullet though so that might be what's driving my feelings.


This is the 21st century you bonehead. :nono:

There's not too much I can talk bad about the new Camaro. It does NOT use a live axle (the Mustang still does), it uses 4-wheel independent suspension...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

AWDfreak said:


> This is the 21st century you bonehead. :nono:
> 
> There's not too much I can talk bad about the new Camaro. It does NOT use a live axle (the Mustang still does), it uses 4-wheel independent suspension...


Still on the heavy side, my AWD car has a better power-to-weight ratio, which is what acceleration is all about. The new mustang has done quite a bit better in this regard, as they've done a better job of shaving weight, but with a solid axle it's pretty poor. The new dodge is the worst of all, well over 4000lbs (I think nearly 4400!). The new 370Z has dropped a lot of weight compared to the old 350, which would make a better choice than the other "three".


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Not mine, but I spotted this Corvette at a race last fall.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Whoever peed in your cereal must have drizzled a little on your forehead. So much anger and negativity. You must be really miserable.


You, and a few other dim bulbs, are confusing "anger and negativity" with amusement.

Regardless, your responses just add to the humor.

What you should ask yourself is:

Why are your panties twisted because someone doesn't think that the OP's Camaro is a sports car?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

sputnik said:


> You, and a few other dim bulbs, are confusing "anger and negativity" with amusement.
> 
> Regardless, your responses just add to the humor.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you find my comment about drizzle on your forehead amusing. I guess it doesn't take much to make you a happy camper. Maybe you're not so miserable after all

Your opinion of Camaros is irrelevant. It's the way you present your "opinion". Don't mind me though...keep clowning away...


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

it really sucks owning a sportscar for biking. a huge factor to me selling it is biking. second is how irrational having a modified sportscar is for driving anywhere except the track. no use in being able to take on ramps at twice the posted limit when you're in traffic or know a cop is at the end waiting.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

sputnik said:


> Some folks think that Camaro = "sports car?
> 
> The live axle, porky handling, sloppy steering and weak braking kill it for me, no matter what you bolt onto the engine.
> 
> I also don't have a mullet though so that might be what's driving my feelings.


What a whiner and a bad driver. :eekster:


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I'm glad you find my comment about drizzle on your forehead amusing.


Nope, that drizzle comment was just childish. Your "anger and negativity" silliness was what was amusing.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> What a whiner and a bad driver. :eekster:


I'm a whiner because I stated facts about a car? How does that work?

How exactly did you determine that I was a bad driver?


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> it really sucks owning a sportscar for biking. a huge factor to me selling it is biking. second is how irrational having a modified sportscar is for driving anywhere except the track.


I disagree. In my neck of the woods there are many fun roads with good sight lines where you can have fun in a modified sportscar, even with bikes on top or inside.

The track is obviously still more fun because you can safely drive close to 10/10ths, something that is irresponsible and infinitely more dangerous to do on public roads, even if they are empty.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> Not mine, but I spotted this Corvette at a race last fall.


That belongs to my friend who posts as HVskier on here. We put two DH bikes on the rack and took it to Plattekill and Snowshoe last year. It's awesome but at the same time kind sucks because you really can't push the car anywhere near what it's capable of out of fear of losing the bikes under the high G forces.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

AWDfreak said:


> This is the 21st century you bonehead. :nono:
> 
> There's not too much I can talk bad about the new Camaro. It does NOT use a live axle (the Mustang still does), it uses 4-wheel independent suspension...


The original post was about a previous generation late 90's Camaro, not a new one. I have to agree with sputnik's assessment of those cars, even if he put it bluntly.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Thought id check in on you losers...

I really started this topic to those that get a joy ride out of pushing the throttle to the trail head. The semantics have soured a few.. Thought I'd drop the bomb on you haters... but reading a road and track mag isnt where the funs is. This thread is about owning a fast car for the simple fact that you enjoy driving.. I started this thread for people who love to drive. People who buy a car not for practicality but for the simple fact that they enjoy driving. I didnt ask for criticism, im 25, but you ass hats just proved to me why regular folk hate bikers...


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

sputnik said:


> I'm a whiner because I stated facts about a car? How does that work?
> 
> How exactly did you determine that I was a bad driver?


You aren't a whiner for presenting facts about a car.

You're a tool for the way you presented them.


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

I bet if there was a post a picture of your prius thread there would be applause and 1000 pictures. Here is my car. Not really a sports car, but it will out run a lot of what is on the road today.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice G8 buddy!

I have it's older sister. GTO!


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks. 
I really like the orange on the GTO's. I was looking at one similar to yours, but I got an amazing deal on the G8 so I decided to go with it. Plus this blue really pops once you get a good coat of wax on it. Adam's americana wax rocks.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I was looking to get the Silver GT last year. The blue on the G8 is very sharp. I see one at my gym everyday. The car is such a looker it easily outshines all the benzs and BMs around it.


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am happy with my G8 so far. I am still hoping to pick up a GTO in a couple years. I want to build it into a monster autocross car.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My neighter has a twin turbo GTO with 830 hp to the wheels.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

What a shame how Pontiac went down. They got the last two muscle cars right (G8 & GTO) then it was over.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Thought id check in on you losers...
> 
> I really started this topic to those that get a joy ride out of pushing the throttle to the trail head. The semantics have soured a few.. Thought I'd drop the bomb on you haters... but reading a road and track mag isnt where the funs is. *This thread is about owning a fast car for the simple fact that you enjoy driving*.. I started this thread for people who love to drive. People who buy a car not for practicality but for the simple fact that they enjoy driving. I didnt ask for criticism, im 25, but you ass hats just proved to me why regular folk hate bikers...


I wish I owned a fast car 

However, I really do enjoy driving. I love rowing down the 5 cogs myself instead of some hydraulic fluid shifting. I love bombing into corners faster than what is legally allowed. I love hearing my engine wail in gears that I choose to shift in. (Also, I wish a road-racing track were closer)

And I think it's a bit harsh to group us all as one because of a few bad apples.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

1973 camaro z28 Nicknamed "the road hugger"The funnest car I've been in.It'sall about fun not efficency and power to weight.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*My pseudo sports car*



AC/BC said:


> Lets see 'em!


2002 Audi A4 Quattro 1.8l turbo with sports package. Pretty much stock, but with an aftermarket turbo bypass valve and GIAC chipped to 205 hp up from the stock 170 hp. Pretty quick, and still gets 29 mpg if I stay off of the turbo. Not sure how far off the paved road I would take it. The oil pan is cast aluminum, and sits pretty dang low up front. Wouldn't take a very big rock to crack it open. I may get a Panzer Plate for it to protect it.

I added a trailer hitch for the bike rack. Needs new tires. Handling is amazing. I'm sold on AWD, even if we never see snow. I had a Scirocco that I did a bunch of aftermarket suspension work to, and this beats it bone stock, and with a much smoother ride.

Its not as good inside for swallowing bikes, compared to my GTi, but it works well enough.







Yeah, I rented a Pontiac G6 (I think it was) for work, and I was pretty impressed with it. All other GM cars I drove handled like boats. The G6 is similar to a Malibu? Anyway, I felt like they got the suspension pretty much right on the Pontiac, but the Malibu was mush. Too bad they killed off the line, even if it was a rebadge.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL at the GTO/G8's... there're known as taxi's down here... 

Had on the odd occasion carted bikes about in my audi ur quattro... 

all the time with my wrx (not sure if thats a sports car though), and my mate often uses he skyline gtr as a bike mobile


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

It's a borderline sports car, especially now that the suspension has been redone and it's up above 310 whp, I won't outrun too many folks in the 1/4 mile, but put a couple curves in it and we've got a different story.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nsomniac said:


> It's a borderline sports car, especially now that the suspension has been redone and it's up above 310 whp, I won't outrun too many folks in the 1/4 mile, but put a couple curves in it and we've got a different story.


Far more of a sports car than anything else on this thread yet. With an AWD lauch and 310whp, you will beat most cars to 60, many in the 1/4 mile, except those that are intended to ONLY run in the 1/4 mile, and you'll easily beat most anything around a track for sure. Far more fun to drive just about anywhere than a solid-rear axle stupid-mobile.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

There is so much good stuff here. Thanks for the post.



AC/BC said:


> Thought id check in on you losers...


People are "losers" because they don't think your mulletmobile is a sports car? Really?



AC/BC said:


> I really started this topic to those that get a joy ride out of pushing the throttle to the trail head. .


I enjoy doing that. I just wouldn't enjoy it as much with a mulletmobile.



AC/BC said:


> The semantics have soured a few.. Thought I'd drop the bomb on you haters....


I think the semantics have made some folks laugh, not "soured them."

What's this bomb that you think you've dropped? Is it full of laughing gas?



AC/BC said:


> but reading a road and track mag isnt where the funs is. This thread is about owning a fast car for the simple fact that you enjoy driving..


Who has claimed that reading Road and Track is where the fun is? You're making up silly points just to knock them down. Nice red herring!



AC/BC said:


> I started this thread for people who love to drive. People who buy a car not for practicality but for the simple fact that they enjoy driving. I didnt ask for criticism, im 25, but you ass hats just proved to me why regular folk hate bikers...


Here's a reality check for you:

Many of the people that have been replying, me included, love to drive.

What does your age have to do with asking for criticism? How has this thread proved that "regular folks" (whatever that is) hate bikers?

You're spazzing out all over the place Billy Ray.

p.s. Extra special butthurt points for pulling your OP and the mulletmobile pictures.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> You aren't a whiner for presenting facts about a car.
> 
> You're a tool for the way you presented them.


Sometimes the truth hurts.

You just need to suck it up princess!


----------



## kisada (Mar 28, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Far more of a sports car than anything else on this thread yet. With an AWD lauch and 310whp, you will beat most cars to 60, many in the 1/4 mile, except those that are intended to ONLY run in the 1/4 mile, and you'll easily beat most anything around a track for sure. Far more fun to drive just about anywhere than a solid-rear axle stupid-mobile.


+1

I <3 my Evo X

330whp + AWD = boat loads of fun!


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

kisada said:


> +1
> 
> I <3 my Evo X
> 
> 330whp + AWD = boat loads of fun!


What kind of rack are you using to haul your bike?


----------



## kisada (Mar 28, 2010)

sputnik said:


> What kind of rack are you using to haul your bike?


Yakima Q-towers with High Roller upright bike racks


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

sputnik said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts.
> 
> You just need to suck it up princess!


you're just coming off as a real raging douchebag. im sure no one else cares what a camaro is classified as.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> you're just coming off as a real raging douchebag. im sure no one else cares what a camaro is classified as.


And your goofy opinion should be important to me because...?

If someone preens about their mulletmobile being a sports car and brags about how people are amazed that he has a bike in the mulletmobile as he rolls up to the trailhead that is just fantastic comedy material.

Even though he didn't anticipate people laughing at his post.

Please don't be upset that I disagree with your pansy opinions that it's "irrational having a modified sportscar is for driving anywhere except the track" and that it "really sucks owning a sportscar for biking."


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

have you at some point owned a modified honda?


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> have you at some point owned a modified honda?


Yes!

Years ago I drove a '82 Honda Accord with a modified exhaust. (we used it to tow a 17' Bayliner and over time the exhaust rusted out due to salt water exposure).

Again, I think that you are an amusing idiot because of your "it's irrational having a modified sportscar is for driving anywhere except the track" and "really sucks owning a sportscar for biking" nonsense.

I've been tracking a sportscar for a long time and I've been transporting my bikes in/on that same sportscar for a long time.

Your posts to the contrary have just made me laugh.

At you.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

its cool dude, you'll be an adult one day.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

sputkin 50% of your posts revolve around trying to diss this guy and the other posts are about pretty pics and photo contests. Your the last person to call anyone a "princess".

Your game is way too obvious. You're trying to pull off the controversial D-bag card. You get off on attention since you probably never got any at the point in your life when you really needed it....I'm guilty myself since I'm feeding your troll tendencies just by acknowledging you. It's cool though. My sympathies. 

Feel free to carry on with your lame game of smartass quoting contest. The more you do it the higher you move up on the "loser" ladder. Bravo!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

checking in again to see if sputnik posts what he owns for our own ridicule










I like the pics so far. Keep 'em coming.

I get a kick out of people who criticize my car after they've seen Joe Dirt. You are the type who've never been to the track and live there life by a magazine editorial. Have fun boosting your own ego.

Sun set orange is bad ass.







Was that an option?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AC/BC said:


> Sun set orange is bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brazen Orange was an option for the last year (2006). I believe they had the fewest builds too. If you think the color looks good in pics, you have to see it in person. Pure orange beauty all the way.


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Brazen orange does look good. I believe they only made a couple hundred GTO's in that color.


----------



## Warfare (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm from Australia and there are about a bajillion of those things on the roads here (mostly crap standard versions and not the good ones you guys get) but I can understand how they would be awesome in America. My tow car isn't a sports car, it's a luxury car... '92 Mazda 929 :thumbsup: It's seen better days though. My other (sporty... I guess more sports-touring) car is a Toyota Aristo, but I really don't want to put racks or a towbar on it plus it's way too low for dirt potholed carparks. 2JZ-GTE goodness! 

Evo or WRX seem to be the best options for sportscars which are worth taking on the dirt roads.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*/me golf claps*



Dictatorsaurus said:


> sputkin 50% of your posts revolve around trying to diss this guy and the other posts are about pretty pics and photo contests. Your the last person to call anyone a "princess".
> 
> Your game is way too obvious. You're trying to pull off the controversial D-bag card. You get off on attention since you probably never got any at the point in your life when you really needed it....I'm guilty myself since I'm feeding your troll tendencies just by acknowledging you. It's cool though. My sympathies.
> 
> Feel free to carry on with your lame game of smartass quoting contest. The more you do it the higher you move up on the "loser" ladder. Bravo!


thank you. Nail -> head.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Your game is way too obvious. You're trying to pull off the controversial D-bag card. You get off on attention since you probably never got any at the point in your life when you really needed it....I'm guilty myself since I'm feeding your troll tendencies just by acknowledging you. It's cool though. My sympathies.


Nope. I just continue to be amused by the mulletmobile = sportscar/rolling up to the trailhead thing.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

AC/BC said:


> checking in again to see if sputnik posts what he owns for our own ridicule


Sure thing sporto.

Bikes on top.

















2 bikes inside.



















AC/BC said:


> You are the type who've never been to the track and live there life by a magazine editorial.


Hopefully that fantasy brings you some comfort sporto. It sure does make me laugh. Again!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the 320hp 3.0L(bored/stroked/KKK-K28t) 4-cylinder Autobahn burner I got while in Germany in the Navy:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

sputnik said:


> Sure thing sporto.
> 
> Bikes on top.
> 
> ...


I never respond to posts like this but I can't help it. If that is really your car, than your pretty lame . Your driving a 100k Porche and your ragging on a guy for posting his Camaro???? It would have been much cooler if you would have posted your pictures to begin with without bringing people down. A little modesty goes a long way. Instead of being known as the guy with the sweet Porche who loves to bike, your known as the pompus prick. Anyways......isn't this a cycling forum????


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

JSumner13 said:


> Anyways......isn't this a cycling forum????


The nerd hasn't posted a single post about bikes. He posts and comments on photography and photo contests yet calls other riders "princess". Ironic isn't it! 
He's lost and doesn't know it.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> Your[sic] driving a 100k Porche[sic] and your[sic] ragging on a guy for posting his Camaro????


I questioned the use of sportscar to describe his Camaro.

The "ragging" has been in response to his reaction tom that question, his false accusations, etc.

Yes, this is a biking forum. Bikes and cars are being discussed.

Why is that difficult for you to understand?


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> The nerd hasn't posted a single post about bikes.


That's utterly false.

I understand how you would jump to that conclusion, but the simple fact is that I've posted much, much, much more bike content on MTBR than you have.

Not that it matters, but that seems to be an important thing for you.



Dictatorsaurus said:


> He's lost and doesn't know it.


That's ironic. (look in the mirror princess)


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

sputnik said:


> ...but the simple fact is that I've posted much, much, much more bike content on MTBR than you have.


Are you for real?

Now I have absolutely no doubt you're either a well seasoned troll or just a classic loser.

sputnik post count: 22

18 posts arguing with various people about cars (on a mountain bike forum mind you)

3 posts talking about pretty pictures (again on a mountain bike forum)

1 random post.

Dude not only are you an attention craving baby, but you're also a delusional liar. So far you have made absolutely no contribution or have discussed anything even remotely close to a bike.

I appreciate you thinking of me as a princess. I am pretty good lookin!


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Now I have absolutely no doubt you're either a well seasoned troll or just a classic loser.
> 
> ...


Nope.

Not an attention craving baby (nice projection BTW).

Nope, not a delusional liar either.

Princess, it's been obvious for quite a while that you're kind of dim so I'm going to be really nice and help you understand the conclusion that you're jumping to. I'm helping you out since apparently the amount of mountain biking content that someone posts on MTBR is *really* important to you.

My help will be in the form of a question. If you can think through the possible answers to the question, you might, just might, get it.

Here's the question:

Is "sputnik" the only username that I have used to post mountain biking content to MTBR?

If you're still struggling (very likely) then I'll be more than happy to share some examples. Examples that even a dim bulb like you should be able to comprehend.

Best of luck with your search for understanding!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

sputnik said:


> Is "sputnik" the only username that I have used to post mountain biking content to MTBR?
> 
> Best of luck with your search for understanding!


You keep making it worse for yourself. Keep digging your own hole...

Only a few reason why someone would go the lengths of creating different monikers on the same forum.

- A shill
- A troll
- Alter-ego psychological issues
- Forgetting the password and being too stupid to know how to retrieve the account.
- Getting your arse banned for whatever reason. In other words, a reject.

Feel free to choose one or more.

Now the ultimate punishment for an attention craving baby...ignoring your mere presence.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Sputnik used to go by the username SpecialBob who was banned back in 2008....I thought I remembered that Porsche picture from a while back

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=459497&highlight=Porsche+Roof+Rack


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> You keep making it worse for yourself. Keep digging your own hole...
> 
> Only a few reason[sic] why someone would go the lengths of creating different monikers on the same forum.
> 
> ...


Nope, you're still struggling.

When frail folks like you complain, sometimes people get banned.

Since it's impossible to prevent someone from posting, those people just keep on posting and sometimes there's a new princess who gets her panties bunched.

As you have.

Then, much laughter ensues as you flail around.

p.s. It's not going to "lengths" to create a new username. It takes less than two minutes. Try again?


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> Sputnik used to go by the username SpecialBob who was banned back in 2008....I thought I remembered that Porsche picture from a while back


Have a cookie, even though you only solved part of the very easy puzzle!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

JSumner13 said:


> Sputnik used to go by the username SpecialBob who was banned back in 2008....I thought I remembered that Porsche picture from a while back
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=459497&highlight=Porsche+Roof+Rack


HAHAH....Bingo...The right choice: A reject

$10 says another ban hits before the end of the week.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> So far you have made absolutely no contribution or have discussed anything even remotely close to a bike.


Still laughing about this silliness.

Thanks.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I frickin knew it!*



sputnik said:


> Sure thing sporto.
> 
> Bikes on top.


so how many pseudonyms is that now?

And yeah, the Camero is most decidedly a sports car. That is, it's designed to go fast (at least in a straight line), and be less minded towards space and back seat and such.

Weather it's a good sports car or not is debatable. To some, its the best thing going. To others (like me), not so much.

BTW, black wheels makes Baby Jesus cry.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

If this is who I think it is you guys should stop whille your behind

http://www.petefagerlin.com/


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

pulser said:


> If this is who I think it is you guys should stop whille your behind
> 
> http://www.petefagerlin.com/


That depends on how long it takes for him to get banned again, not that he doesn't get around it, but it does slow him down for a bit.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

F*g-erlin whaaaat? Imagine how much this poor chap gets picked on for his name. A modern day queen yet calls us 'princess'...hahaha

Got banned from mtbr, then went to bikeforums and got his arse banned there, then came back crawling to mtbr and posts under multiple monikers. His favorite word to call others is "sporto". Truely still living in the 80's. Working his way to his 100th ban on the web. Lacks diginity and grace. Yep, he's a 'sporto'...LOL


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> F*g-erlin whaaaat? Imagine how much this poor chap gets picked on for his name. A modern day queen yet calls us 'princess'...hahaha
> 
> Got banned from mtbr, then went to bikeforums and got his arse banned there, then came back crawling to mtbr and posts under multiple monikers. His favorite word to call others is "sporto". Truely still living in the 80's. Working his way to his 100th ban on the web. Lacks diginity and grace. Yep, he's a 'sporto'...LOL


I don't really care what his name is. But if you watch his videos the guys knows his crap. And there really cool too.


----------



## kisada (Mar 28, 2010)

pulser said:


> I don't really care what his name is. But if you watch his videos the guys knows his crap. And there really cool too.


No one is commenting on his biking or contributions to biking or positive past contributions ...

the fact is he said a dick head comment and people are calling him out on it.

the more he defends himself by attacking people the worse he looks IMO.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

It's only a matter of time before the troll sputnik gets banned.

Sorry OP for having this prick sputnik hijacking your thread 


Are there any Japanese sports car owners who haul bikes? I remember seeing some Toyota MR2s and a Nissan S13...


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

kisada said:


> No one is commenting on his biking or contributions to biking or positive past contributions ...
> 
> the fact is he said a dick head comment and people are calling him out on it.
> 
> the more he defends himself by attacking people the worse he looks IMO.


I kind of agree with him about the camaro. Personally I think chevy makes crap. But I like Subaru a lot more.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

kisada said:


> No one is commenting on his biking or contributions to biking or positive past contributions ...


Have you read the entire thread?

if you have and you still come to that same conclusion you're an idiot of the first order.

Did you truly miss the really funny hand wringing from princess?

"The nerd hasn't posted a single post about bikes."

"So far you have made absolutely no contribution or have discussed anything even remotely close to a bike."

etc., etc.

Really, you won't look so stupid if you read the entire thread before you post.

Good luck!


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Jayem said:


> That depends on how long it takes for him to get banned again, not that he doesn't get around it, but it does slow him down for a bit.


Just a few minutes.

Not a big deal.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Got banned from mtbr, then went to bikeforums and got his arse banned there, then came back crawling to mtbr and posts under multiple monikers.


Wow.

You've really set the "I'm really, really clueless" bar extremely high with that bit of make believe.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

pimpbloat said:


> so how many pseudonyms is that now?
> 
> And yeah, the Camero is most decidedly a sports car. That is, it's designed to go fast (at least in a straight line), and be less minded towards space and back seat and such.
> 
> ...


The username doesn't matter tubby.

The fact that it's the same person pointing out your idiocy (see the recent thread with your "AWD spoiler" idiopcy as an example) is all that matters.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

pulser said:


> I kind of agree with him about the camaro.


I agree with him also . Apparently the message was too harsh for a few though . Seems that telling it like it is is no longer in vogue , have to be P.C. as any not to offend anyones feelings . At least there wasent any references to Joe Dirt .


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I agree with him also . Apparently the message was too harsh for a few though . Seems that telling it like it is is no longer in vogue , have to be P.C. as any not to offend anyones feelings . At least there wasent any references to Joe Dirt .


Telling it like it is is fine. He could have said the Camaro isn't a sports car and left it alone. Instead he made mullet jokes, and called people "princess."

Just because he has a sweet car and might be a good biker doesn't give him a pass to be an ******* and for people to just take it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Telling it like it is is fine. He could have said the Camaro isn't a sports car and left it alone. Instead he made mullet jokes, and called people "princess."
> 
> Just because he has a sweet car and might be a good biker doesn't give him a pass to be an ******* and for people to just take it.


If you care to read this thread again I think you will find that Sputnik was not the first to resort to name calling and insults , he is responding in kind . Your anger is IMHO misplaced , or you are just upset that he like many others think that a Camaro is a pig and poor excuse for a sports car .


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If you care to read this thread again I think you will find that Sputnik was not the first to resort to name calling and insults , he is responding in kind . Your anger is IMHO misplaced , or you are just upset that he like many others think that a Camaro is a pig and poor excuse for a sports car .


Dude, I don't give two sh!ts about what he, or anyone else thinks about Camaros. Or any other car. I am not a Camaro fan either. In fact, Porsche is my favorite make of car. (Going to tour the museum in Stuttgart next month!!!) So Sputnik and my ideas on cars line up pretty well.

All I know is the first response to this post was him calling another member's car a "mulletmobile" or something to that affect. Not a cool move.

As for being angry, again, I am not angry at all... Just pointing things out.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Dude, I don't give two sh!ts about what he, or anyone else thinks about Camaros. Or any other car. I am not a Camaro fan either. In fact, Porsche is my favorite make of car. (Going to tour the museum in Stuttgart next month!!!) So Sputnik and my ideas on cars line up pretty well.
> 
> All I know is the first response to this post was him calling another member's car a "mulletmobile" or something to that affect. Not a cool move.
> 
> As for being angry, again, I am not angry at all... Just pointing things out.


Dude if you cant call a car like the Camaro a mulletmobile with out every one getting there panties in a bunch then this place is totally lost.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Dude, I don't give two sh!ts about what he, or anyone else thinks about Camaros. Or any other car. I am not a Camaro fan either. In fact, Porsche is my favorite make of car. (Going to tour the museum in Stuttgart next month!!!) So Sputnik and my ideas on cars line up pretty well.
> 
> All I know is the first response to this post was him calling another member's car a "mulletmobile" or something to that affect. Not a cool move.
> 
> As for being angry, again, I am not angry at all... Just pointing things out.


"Mulletmobile" , so what? Are you so easily offended that a simple descriptive comment is going to illicit such response ? It is a Mulletmobile and thats being kind . I never suggested that you were angry , just overly upset , maybe overly sensitive would be more descript . Just pointing things out , all the poor souls that made the mistake of purchasing the overated , poorly built , under performaning , overpriced "Sportscars" feel the need to defend them . Thats cool , but if you put lipstick on a pig , its still a pig .


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

pulser said:


> Dude if you cant call a car like the Camaro a mulletmobile with out every one getting there panties in a bunch then this place is totally lost.


Dude if you can't call a car like the Camaro a mulletmobile IN JEST, then this place is totally lost.

It's one thing to think something. another thing to joke about it. Both are fine. But this guy was literally just trying to piss people off. I am regretting even posting about it as I have obviously humored him by letting him think I am upset.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

It's very simple....This is not about Cars, Camaros or even mullets. It goes like this:

A young enthusiastic kid posts about his budget performance car which he modestly uses to haul his bike to the trail. The kid probably worked very hard on and did what he could do within his budget. 

A cycling forum reject (sputnik) who has been banned and kicked around cycling forums more than a soccer ball during the world cup lunges at him and insults the car which the kid likes and is proud of. He makes a few smart ass remarks and plays the D-bag card.

Most people acknowledge what a low quality character sputnik is. A few people who can relate to the reject try to defend his attitude.

Nobody's panties are tied up. I personally never cared for Camaros new or old. My next car will hopefully be an Exige S. But I'm not surprised AZ.MTNS is carrying the reject's (sputnik) torch. The guy made it his full time job going after and stalking members (Dremer) and other new members doing all kinds of detective work. The mods probably told him to tone it down or he gets the boot. Hence the reduced stalking.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> It's very simple....This is not about Cars, Camaros or even mullets. It goes like this:
> 
> A young enthusiastic kid posts about his budget performance car which he modestly uses to haul his bike to the trail. The kid probably worked very hard on and did what he could do within his budget.
> 
> ...


You state that "nobody's panties are tied up" yet you continue to insult ? I'm not carrying anyones torch , I just dont understand the misplaced anger over descriptive terms like "mulletmobile" . If that is all it takes to offend some of you are going to be very disappointed in life . As for your statement about getting the boot , your just talking out your ass because your mouth knows better .


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You state that "nobody's panties are tied up" yet you continue to insult ? I'm not carrying anyones torch , I just dont understand the misplaced anger over descriptive terms like "mulletmobile" . If that is all it takes to offend some of you are going to be very disappointed in life . As for your statement about getting the boot , your just talking out your ass because your mouth knows better .


Trust me, I have zero anger in me. As a matter of fact looking forward to taking my budget re badged Monaro for a spin. The sun is shining, weather is great, life is good!

It's funny how you feel cornered when it's flipped on you. How am I insulting anyone by stating the facts? If you like I'll gladly trace back HUNDREDS of your posts insulting and stalking newbies. Just like the kid who oiled the pads on his Trek and you went berserk on his arse with your detective work. The way things turned out everyone ended up laughing at you. In other words you got nowhere.

You should really stick to tech and learn how to be humble. Your old enough to know better and not get yourself involved by pissing on people, especially noobs and younger people.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Trust me, I have zero anger in me. As a matter of fact looking forward to taking my budget re badged Monaro for a spin. The sun is shining, weather is great, life is good!
> 
> It's funny how you feel cornered when it's flipped on you. How am I insulting anyone by stating the facts? If you like I'll gladly trace back HUNDREDS of your posts insulting and stalking newbies. Just like the kid who oiled the pads on his Trek and you went berserk on his arse with your detective work. The way things turned out everyone ended up laughing at you. In other words you got nowhere.
> 
> You should really stick to tech and learn how to be humble. Your old enough to know better and not get yourself involved by pissing on people, especially noobs and younger people.


Your making huge assumptions , I have no reason to feel cornered . This is a discussion correct ? Your continued use of terms like "reject" and "D-bag" could give the impression that you are harboring some latent anger , no ? I'm sorry if you think I'm pissing on you , its funny though , you brought that up long ago in this thread . Pot calling the kettle black perhaps ? Your attempts to turn this personel just show the desperation in your argument .


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Your making huge assumptions , I have no reason to feel cornered . This is a discussion correct ? Your continued use of terms like "reject" and "D-bag" could give the impression that you are harboring some latent anger , no ? I'm sorry if you think I'm pissing on you , its funny though , you brought that up long ago in this thread . Pot calling the kettle black perhaps ? Your attempts to turn this personel just show the desperation in your argument .


You didn't deny the fact that you devote your life towards stalking newbs on this forum. Smart move....too many threads here to prove it. That's why I knew it was merely a matter of time before you reared your head in this thread! lol Its cool though...I have to admit, the whole thing with the kid with the Trek was funny...lol

Nothing personal dude. You're merely a user name to me. If you want to give the sport a good image try being more humble. You'll feel better...trust me.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Sputnik has a common problem associated with having too much money; a huge superiority complex over everybody else. He starts websites to "wow" us underprivileged folks simply because he cannot equate...so he compensates.

I know only because I blew through a $850,000 inheritance in only four years, on booze, fast cars, trips, hookers and drugs. I was the same exact way too. Cycling is my recovery now.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm just going to put this here...










Honestly, it's a thread about sports cars and mountain biking. Can we just move on from all the ********? Nobody's going to win the argument, and the thread is pretty much ruined already because it's been littered with pages of crap, let's just be civil and let dead horses rest.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Or, my old fave:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

nsomniac said:


> I'm just going to put this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

That is awesome.

Here, I will try to extend an olive branch...

sputnik- is your 997 (I think?) stock? Done anything to it?

I don't have a true sports car right now, but I am looking to find an older Impreza and turn it into a rally car...


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

pointerDixie214 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> That is awesome.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest a 1st gen Impreza coupe. Don't get the RS, those are collectables IMO :nono:

Just get a Brighton, since it's already lacks any form of luxury. It's stripped down, so it should be MUCH easier to convert to a full-on rally or race car :thumbsup:

And really? No Japanese sports car owners replying? Or maybe it's my interwebs not loading pics...


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> sputnik- is your 997 (I think?) stock? Done anything to it?


It's a 996.

Mods:










The most important mod was modding the driver via lots of instruction and lots of seat time at the track. Then even more instruction and more track time.After a bunch of the preceeding, the car has had work done to the suspension, exhaust, intake, DVs, chip, brake cooling, pads, seat, short shift, cage and harness (sold now), track wheels/tires, fire extinguisher, GT3 console delete etc.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

sputnik said:


> It's a 996.
> 
> Mods:
> 
> ...


Sweet dice!  :thumbsup:

Agreed that driver modding is the best. My buddy never got why I could smoke his Mustang GT in my 240sx that had half the power... HAHA

Did the 996 always have those headlights? I thought 996 had more rounded front lights, but I am obviously mistaken. That car is pure sex either way.


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

This thread delivers LOL!

I'm a Subaru guy, I've got a 98 RS coupe, turbocharged, a 98 Legacy GT wagon (current DD), a 02 WRX wagon (wifes ride) and an old 89 Mazda 323 GTX. All of them have done there fare share of bike hauling to the trailhead. In fact, my test of all my racks, scoob nuts LOL.

These certainly aren't 996's, some would likely argue the sportcar status, but since they are AWD turbo charged, and generally good power to weight ratio, I consider them sports cars.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

yo EDDY said:


> These certainly aren't 996's, some would likely argue the sportcar status, but since they are AWD turbo charged, and generally good power to weight ratio, I consider them sports cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not a 996... I think I like your 323 more.  Those were cool little cars.

Sadly no sports car for me, though sometimes I toy with the idea of picking up a Miata. Throw a hitch on there and it would make a great car for taking 2 guys to the trails. Drove a NC in San Fran, fell in love, what a car!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

yo EDDY said:


>


:yesnod:

That is awesome. This is what I want for my rallycross car.

AWDFreak- I know it's a collector. Which is why I want it. HAHA


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's my baby. No bikes carried in her yet, but does it count if I have thought about it?










And my other baby, that is being torn down in the garage to be reborn at a later time...


----------



## nicksstorm (Mar 5, 2009)

wow guys...wait to get emotional about cars...just thought since nobody here is giving this thread a decent chance I'd chime in with what I'm driving...wait for it...wait for it...
1996 Geo Prizm! come on no haters on this...its a true sports car! Get it (sports) car...it's a car I use for sports!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

I now own two minivans, Odyssey and R350. I chuckle at people in "sports" cars.  Must be something deeply wrong with them.

Just contributing to the friendly spirit of this thread.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

JSumner13 said:


> Sputnik used to go by the username SpecialBob who was banned back in 2008....I thought I remembered that Porsche picture from a while back
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=459497&highlight=Porsche+Roof+Rack


That would be Pete Fagerlin, right?

He makes rather nice MTB videos. I remembered that car there: http://www.petefagerlin.com/


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL, great reading materal guys. Lots of things can be sports cars, just with slightly different purposes. If you want to go fast in a straight line, big block V8, build it up, add methanol injection/turbo or supercharger and you are sitting at 800ish hp, add a solid rear end and huge slicks on the back. Not much is going to beat it in the 1/4 mile. On the other hand, that car would suck in the twisties, so you start with a 300 hp AWD, mod it some, push the hp to 400 and do some suspension mods.

Both are fun to drive and work on.

No need to argue


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I saw a Porsche GT3 with a decked out Nomad on the Top and regularly see a 911 S4 at the trail head...


----------



## springtrailstx (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is my 2007 350Z Roadster Grand Touring and 2010 Cannondale F5.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

springtrailstx said:


> Here is my 2007 350Z Roadster Grand Touring and 2010 Cannondale F5.


You sure about tire in front of exhaust? I was always a bit paranoid about that.

Nice car, but you need a more expensive bike to match.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

spazzy said:


> Both are fun to drive and work on.


I would emphatically say that the mullet-mobile you described would NOT be fun to drive. As you said, it only "works" in the quarter mile/straight line.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I would emphatically say that the mullet-mobile you described would NOT be fun to drive. As you said, it only "works" in the quarter mile/straight line.


I think a 69 camaro, with a worked 396 and methanol injection would be awesome to drive, cant beat the throaty gurgle it puts out. But then again an 05 WRX STI with an inch lift, coilovers and dirt tires would be fun too 

Then again so would a GMC Syclone...hauling bikes and hauling butt, all while looking like a dumpy old pickup.

Different stokes for different folks


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

spazzy said:


> Different stokes for different folks


bingo!! My miata had maybe 150hp but was fantastic in the really tight stuff. My current wrx wagon is way faster but fun in a different way....


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Jayem said:


> I would emphatically say that the mullet-mobile you described would NOT be fun to drive.


 Long time ago I had a Nissan Stanza hatch. It had a broken clutch and may other issues and I never knew if it was going to make it to where I was going. One day it did not. It was a lot of fun to drive. I was smoking it over some fireroads.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

One Pivot said:


> it really sucks owning a sportscar for biking. a huge factor to me selling it is biking. second is how irrational having a modified sportscar is for driving anywhere except the track. no use in being able to take on ramps at twice the posted limit when you're in traffic or know a cop is at the end waiting.


I kinda have to agree - if you are a one-car type of guy, having a pick-up or SUV, or a van is the way to go if bikes rule your life. I had an '83 RX-7 that was pretty easy to get a bike in the back of the hatch with both wheels off - used to do it pretty regularly. With an SUV in the house, I have an M3 that I don't need to use to haul the bikes - but funny enough - I never drive it and really ought to sell it. Fun - but you can't really use a car like this the way it should be used. Even my RX, which wasn't that fast (but was modded to handle like a go-kart) was too easy to get into trouble with - you went fast by not slowing down. It turned so tight that you would see the back of a car in front of you - and it WAS you. I miss that little thing...


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

ATBScott said:


> Fun - but you can't really use a car like this the way it should be used.


Why not?



ATBScott said:


> Even my RX, which wasn't that fast (but was modded to handle like a go-kart) was too easy to get into trouble with - you went fast by not slowing down.


Pilot error.

Much of the fun of driving fast is also slowing down fast(those killer longitudinal gees) as you approach/enter the corner.

Driving lessons will help with that problem.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

sputnik said:


> Why not?
> 
> Pilot error.
> 
> ...


You are very presumptious as to my meaning of "getting in trouble". "Trouble" usually refers to either cops or Bambi encounters on the back roads or highways. I hope you don't have an experience of "pilot error" when some 160 lb rodent jumps out in front of your nice little car and rams his antlers into your chest via the windshield! The fact that I have successfully avoided exactly that situation (with about 1 second to IPDE) twice now lets me still believe that I had at least above average skills behind the wheel. Also happened to me at night once on my motorcycle, but I'll give a serious dose of luck in helping me avoid that - as the event was a fraction of a second and missed by inches.

My "going fast by not slowing down" comment would be something an older more experienced motorcycle or sports car owner would relate to - not someone with a 400 hp AWD electronically-torque-sensing speed machine could likely ever need to know. If you had a car that produced power on the top-end and couldn't pull strongly out of the hole, you kept your speed up everywhere you could to maintain it. Older RX-7, Yamaha RD and RZ owners can relate. Again, on the streets it would get you into trouble with cops, etc...

Don't know where the "Driving lesson" comment came in, but I am starting to agree with the old saying "How can you tell a porcupine from a Porsche? Porcupines have pricks on the outside".


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

ATBScott said:


> You are very presumptious as to my meaning of "getting in trouble". "Trouble" usually refers to either cops or Bambi encounters on the back roads or highways.


It's about picking the right road (sight lines, remote, etc.) at the right time. I've done it a bunch so your claim that it can't be done doesn't make sense to me.

BTW, you still haven't adequately explained why "you can't really use a car like this the way it should be used."



ATBScott said:


> The fact that I have successfully avoided exactly that situation (with about 1 second to IPDE) twice now lets me still believe that I had at least above average skills behind the wheel.


That's not a good indication of anyone's driving skills, but hey, good for you for missing Bambi.



ATBScott said:


> My "going fast by not slowing down" comment would be something an older more experienced motorcycle or sports car owner would relate to


Hmmmm...I am older and I have a ton of experience with driving at, or very near, the limit ina bunch of different cars.

So yeah, I can relate to going fast. Your method of "going fast by not slowing down" is laughable.

If you understood how to truly go fast you would understand that not slowing down on corner entry is the slower way around a corner. Assuming that you're at full speed to begin with. If you're just putzing along then there's no need to slow down as you're already at the optimal entry speed. Maybe that explains your comment.



ATBScott said:


> - not someone with a 400 hp AWD electronically-torque-sensing speed machine could likely ever need to know.


Bad guess. It also illustrates that you don't understand the physics of fast cornering.



ATBScott said:


> If you had a car that produced power on the top-end and couldn't pull strongly out of the hole, you kept your speed up everywhere you could to maintain it.


Momentum cars still brake before/into many corners. You're fooling yourself if you think otherwise.



ATBScott said:


> Again, on the streets it would get you into trouble with cops, etc...


Again, there's a right time and a right place for everything. You live in the Bay Area and you don't know about all of the great driving roads that we have in Norcal? Really?



ATBScott said:


> Don't know where the "Driving lesson" comment came in,


It came from the fact that your comments prove that you could use a performance driving lesson so you could understand how silly "going fast by not slowing down" truly is.




ATBScott said:


> but I am starting to agree with the old saying "How can you tell a porcupine from a Porsche? Porcupines have pricks on the outside".


Your butthurtedness (what a great made up word) is duly noted!


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow man, you have no control over what a miserable prick you are, do you. You just sit there and nitpick like a overconfident egotistical malcontent who can't handle that anyone on the internet might think differently. Honestly, you derailed this thread once, and we got it back on topic after pointing out how retarded it is to argue online. We made it 20 posts and you had to come storming in to let someone know how unskilled you feel they are. 

How bad is your life that you need to make everyone out to be inferior in your eyes, while looking like a pompous ass in everyone else's?


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

nsomniac said:


> Wow man, you have no control over what a miserable prick you are, do you. You just sit there and nitpick like a overconfident egotistical malcontent who can't handle that anyone on the internet might think differently. Honestly, you derailed this thread once, and we got it back on topic after pointing out how retarded it is to argue online. We made it 20 posts and you had to come storming in to let someone know how unskilled you feel they are.
> 
> How bad is your life that you need to make everyone out to be inferior in your eyes, while looking like a pompous ass in everyone else's?


Which part of "discussion forum" are you struggling with?


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Yup - definitely not a porcupine. I'm done with this thread - which could have been a nice discussion. The again, I have to wonder about the judgement of someone who can afford a really nice car and doesn't seem to have the sense to recognize "horses for courses". Won't or can't go out and acquire additionally some more practical way to haul their bikes around for the times they need them, but maybe that's just me. I prefer people to not notice my car when bikes are in it! Later.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

sputnik said:


> Which part of "discussion forum" are you struggling with?


I'm pretty sure that was discussion. What part of my discussion are you struggling to comprehend? Is that why you didn't address any of the points, or is it simply that you love calling out everyone else, but can't handle when it happens to you?

One of those answers is correct, and either makes you a little, little man.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

ATBScott said:


> The again, I have to wonder about the judgement of someone who can afford a really nice car and doesn't seem to have the sense to recognize "horses for courses". *Won't or can't go out and acquire additionally some more practical way to haul their bikes around for the times they need them*, but maybe that's just me.


That's a really sweet conclusion you just jumped to!

My other vehicle is a full-sized SUV...


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

nsomniac said:


> I'm pretty sure that was discussion. What part of my discussion are you struggling to comprehend? Is that why you didn't address any of the points, or is it simply that you love calling out everyone else, but can't handle when it happens to you?
> 
> One of those answers is correct, and either makes you a little, little man.


Nope.

You're whining about me having a different opinion, and questioning someone about what they posted. Discussions include sharing different opinions and asking questions.. That's what you're struggling with.

How exactly did I make you out to be inferior in my eyes?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh for teetyfocking jebus' sake...*



sputnik said:


> Nope.
> 
> You're whining about me having a different opinion, and questioning someone about what they posted. Discussions include sharing different opinions and asking questions.. That's what you're struggling with.
> 
> How exactly did I make you out to be inferior in my eyes?


... let it go, man.... All of you's.



ATBScott said:


> Yup - definitely not a porcupine. I'm done with this thread - which could have been a nice discussion. The again, I have to wonder about the judgement of someone who can afford a really nice car and doesn't seem to have the sense to recognize "horses for courses". Won't or can't go out and acquire additionally some more practical way to haul their bikes around for the times they need them, but maybe that's just me. I prefer people to not notice my car when bikes are in it! Later.


Couldn't have said it better. Pete came in and stunk up the room again, and others came right in after him. Right or wrong, the discussion was just a pissing match. It's like going to Thanksgiving dinner where everybody hates each other.

Sad thing is, this is what Pete does for entertainment, and when his latest profile gets banned, he blames it on what he considers the lesser people on mtbr. Then, he'll crow about how easy it is to make a new profile and do it all over again. Got news for ya... if you get thrown out of a party, it's probably best not to change your clothes, put on a mustache and go right back in.... have some dignity, man.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> .
> Sad thing is, this is what Pete does for entertainment .


But you have to admit that it is entertaining.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*/me shrugs....*



Curmy said:


> But you have to admit that it is entertaining.


... meh...


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

ATBScott said:


> I kinda have to agree - if you are a one-car type of guy, having a pick-up or SUV, or a van is the way to go if bikes rule your life.


hop behind the wheel of an M3 or an AMG anything, and it'll blow the doors off most sportscars.. and seat 4 adults, bikes, and gear. my car kills it around a tight autocross course, but even my mazda3 handles just as well on the road (and holds 2 bikes on the hitchrack and all the gear i could possibly want). i like having something fun to drive too, but sportscars arent the only fun thing on the road.

or pimpbots A4, those are great cars.. its a 4 door sedan, its not a sportscar. still very fun to drive, agile, and sporty.. but it has utility. wrx's and evos sure arent sportscars, but they're perfectly at home on a track, and they'll haul bikes. theres tons of really fantastic handling sedans that will tackle all the "twisties" on the way to the trail.

sportscars just lack the space, and typically dont make up any handling you'll notice anywhere except a track.. and most people dont take their car to the track, sports car or not.


----------



## springtrailstx (Apr 1, 2010)

Curmy said:


> You sure about tire in front of exhaust? I was always a bit paranoid about that.
> 
> Nice car, but you need a more expensive bike to match.


I have been on a few 40 mile one way trips with it and no problems with the exhaust and the tire yet. I check the tire to feel for heat and none is present. That was a concern of mine too, but I do not have to many options. As for the stock Cannondale, I am just getting into the sport. If I upgraded the bike any higher then this one I wouldn't be able to afford either vehicle because I would probably have to pay for a divorce.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

springtrailstx said:


> I am just getting into the sport.


That was evident from the barren wall in your garage.  No piles of spare tires, half assembled bikes...  I would not be surprised if you actually keep your car in there.  Yeah, you will probably be just fine with the tires, though I would have adjusted your Saris rack a couple clicks up..


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

sputnik said:


> Nope.
> 
> You're whining about me having a different opinion, and questioning someone about what they posted. Discussions include sharing different opinions and asking questions.. That's what you're struggling with.
> 
> How exactly did I make you out to be inferior in my eyes?












That is all.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

nsomniac said:


> That is all.


LOL..What are the other two dots? Troll dust?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Just like the dog that gets kicked out and keeps coming back...


----------



## Big Jim (Jul 9, 2008)

couple of sweet rides


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

The best part about this whole thread is that an arrogant troll (Sputnik) declared the OP's car is not a "sports car" even though it is! According to insurance companies it has a sports car designation, and is/was featured in sports car publications. Just because it's not a shiny newer Porsche doesn't make it any less of a sports car. I mean, Sputnik's Porsche is junk compared to a Bugatti Veyron, but that doesn't stop him from mocking others anonymously.

Arrogant trolls like Sputnik get off by pointing out logical fallacies, grammatical errors, and other people's stupidity on the internet. Call it what you will - everyone else acknowledges that he's obviously compensating for something else in life (like boredom!)


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

> have some dignity, man.


That's where he fails.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, sweet cars everybody! It's nice coming to a forum where we can kick back and chat about the things we love with other enthusiastic people, right?

A sports car is any old car you enjoy driving in a ... "spirited" manner. Appreciate the guy flogging his Mazda 3 up the canyon as much as you do the tricked out M3 - because they are *both* having a good time and when it comes down to it that's all that matters.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

spazzy said:


> I think a 69 camaro, with a worked 396 and methanol injection would be awesome to drive, cant beat the throaty gurgle it puts out. But then again an 05 WRX STI with an inch lift, coilovers and dirt tires would be fun too
> 
> Then again so would a GMC Syclone...hauling bikes and hauling butt, all while looking like a dumpy old pickup.
> 
> Different stokes for different folks


True, but if it's the sound that does it for you, I don't find many cars, V8 "muscle cars" or otherwise that have a deeper "throaty" note than my wrx, I kind of hit the jackpot with the exhaust I got in that regard, even though it was originally a mistake on my part. It sounds like what a "V8" is supposed to sound like.

I just don't find the terrible power-to-weight ratio, lousy chassi, lousy brakes, and everything else of a camero to be fun to drive. I remember back in the 90s when one of my friends owned a 68 in highschool, and how badly it got it's ass handed to it by 4-door japanese cars. The point is that a car has to do something well or be somewhat rounded, and going fast in a straight line isn't enough for me, but when the power-to-weight ratio and traction is pretty poor it doesn't even do that all that well.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

nsomniac said:


> That is all.


That's a cutesy dodge in the "you dosagree with me/you upset me/you make me look like an idiot so you're a troll whine" kind of way.

Again, how exactly did I make you out to be inferior in my eyes? That's what you've claimed. Why can't you answer such a simple question?



Dictatorsaurus said:


> Just like the dog that gets kicked out and keeps coming back...


So were you lying when you promised to "ignore my mere presence" or do you just have no self-control?

It's cute to have such a silly little stalker, albeit a very, very dim one.



jtmartino said:


> The best part about this whole thread is that an arrogant troll (Sputnik) declared the OP's car is not a "sports car" even though it is! According to insurance companies it has a sports car designation, and is/was featured in sports car publications. Just because it's not a shiny newer Porsche doesn't make it any less of a sports car. I mean, Sputnik's Porsche is junk compared to a Bugatti Veyron, but that doesn't stop him from mocking others anonymously.
> 
> Arrogant trolls like Sputnik get off by pointing out logical fallacies, grammatical errors, and other people's stupidity on the internet. Call it what you will - everyone else acknowledges that he's obviously compensating for something else in life (like boredom!)


Speaking of logical fallacies...congrats and putting so many of them in single post!

That's entertainment!



yurtinus said:


> A sports car is any old car you enjoy driving in a ... "spirited" manner.












Sports car!?! Really?

I mean I enjoyed flogging it up and down Haleakala on vacation but it was far from a sports car experience.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

I love this car, its not a sports car by any means but I drive it like it is and she has a bit of pimp in her too.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sputnik said:


> I mean I enjoyed flogging it up and down Haleakala on vacation but it was far from a sports car experience.


My definition of a "sports car experience" is that I am scared to go any faster or any further. Admittedly, as I grow older, it does not take as much as it used to.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Jayem said:


> True, but if it's the sound that does it for you, I don't find many cars, V8 "muscle cars" or otherwise that have a deeper "throaty" note than my wrx, I kind of hit the jackpot with the exhaust I got in that regard, even though it was originally a mistake on my part. It sounds like what a "V8" is supposed to sound like.
> 
> I just don't find the terrible power-to-weight ratio, lousy chassi, lousy brakes, and everything else of a camero to be fun to drive. I remember back in the 90s when one of my friends owned a 68 in highschool, and how badly it got it's ass handed to it by 4-door japanese cars. The point is that a car has to do something well or be somewhat rounded, and going fast in a straight line isn't enough for me, but when the power-to-weight ratio and traction is pretty poor it doesn't even do that all that well.


I do love the sound of a WRX when its revved way up, but it just doesnt have the ultra loopy idle that a huge cam-ed big block puts out. A 4 or 6 cylinder just cant match the sound for me. Also the camaro wasnt that much of a pig, about 3800 pounds, 500 ponies pushing that size makes it pretty quick, the only downfall was traction, but add in modern tires and its pretty quick off the line, but you better buy stock in tires  . If I am rich enough to own a 69 Camero SS, than I'm sure I will have other cars too. A WRX would be next on the list, followed by 1993 GMC Syclone.





 vs 




Edit: Wouldnt it be nice to own lots of amazing cars? Variety is the spice of life


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

spazzy said:


> I do love the sound of a WRX when its revved way up, but it just doesnt have the ultra loopy idle that a huge cam-ed big block puts out.


Wrong. I don't think you know why cars sound the way they do.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

sputnik said:


> Speaking of logical fallacies...congrats and putting so many of them in single post!
> 
> That's entertainment!


"Congrats and putting?" You should try that one again.

I don't think you understand the definition of "logical fallacy" because there were none in my posting. Good try, but you fail. Go back to your trite mockery and crass behavior - I'm sure you'll be banned soon enough.

A good point was made earlier - if you keep getting banned from this forum, show some dignity and stop posting.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> A good point was made earlier - if you keep getting banned from this forum, show some dignity and stop posting.


I honestly don't think he knows what "dignity" means.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow. I thought this was going to be a thread full of cars and bikes! Instead it's some tool trying to force feed his opinions down everyones throat.

Sputnik, stop being a dick. I know you really crave the attention that someone neglected to give you when you were a child, but there are other ways of going about it.

Anyway, keep posting up the pictures...whether they are true "sports cars" or not. Love the Subaru's in this thread!


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

Curmy said:


> I now own two minivans, Odyssey and R350. I chuckle at people in "sports" cars.  Must be something deeply wrong with them.
> 
> Just contributing to the friendly spirit of this thread.


Funny you should mention the R350 as its big big brother the R63 AMG was the 'sports' car I wanted to get. Any minivan that can put out over 500 horses is no longer just a minivan. Shame it wasn't available in the US.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

marzjennings said:


> Funny you should mention the R350 as its big big brother the R63 AMG was the 'sports' car I wanted to get. Any minivan that can put out over 500 horses is no longer just a minivan. Shame it wasn't available in the US.


mmm.. R63.. I think it was actually available, but just a few had been made.

I wanted R500, but they stopped making them. I ended up getting an RWD version, that was available in 2008, a bit lighter and faster. Rear is shared with ML and GL, and front for RWD - not sure which one they reused from their part bin, but it handles very well. I do not need AWD here in California. It still drives quite nicely for a very large car. And due to most people just not getting it with minivans it was quite a good deal for what you get.

Yeah, and I can throw one bike with front wheel on inside with second row up, or two complete bikes and a ton of gear with the second row folded. Bigger then most SUVs..


----------



## lownslo (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a sport truck that might fit this. Its my daily driver that handles fairly decent and runs a low 12 sec 1/4. I use it to haul the bike and the Harley when i go out of town!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I use a 04 Forester XT. Not exactly a sports car, but it's fast and with the turbo it doesn't loose too much power at altitude (I live at 9K ft). 

Miata's and bikes don't mix so well. The 96' I had would handle like poo with bikes back there. Also there was no power at altitude.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Wrong. I don't think you know why cars sound the way they do.


what? you think wrx's sound like cammed big blocks? 

they sound like 4 cylinders with a misfire. its a farty, unfortunate sound.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> what? you think wrx's sound like cammed big blocks?
> 
> they sound like 4 cylinders with a misfire. its a farty, unfortunate sound.


You must not have heard too many wrx's that are done right. Granted, they don't sound like a big block. But one that's done right sounds freaking sweet. And I and the first person to make fun of the weedeater civic style exhausts.


----------



## dances_on_pedals (Sep 17, 2004)

I have an '82 Mercedes 300td wagon. I'll race the d-bag with the 911 to 500,000 miles.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Steve71 said:


> I use a 04 Forester XT. Not exactly a sports car, but it's fast and with the turbo it doesn't loose too much power at altitude (I live at 9K ft).


I love to have an 04 Forester. Agreed it's no sports car, but you can basically turn those into Forester STI's for not too much hassle.


----------



## Turbo Squid (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a THULE rack that I have yet to install on my '99 M3:










I don't know if it will though, The rear spoiler might get in the way so I may opt for the THULE coupe roof mounted setup.

The trunk rack worked great on my '99 C43 AMG 









Sorry no pix of it mounted! But I have tons of pix of either car


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

More pics of the Benz please!!!! Those are friggin sexy!!!!


----------



## Turbo Squid (Apr 30, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> More pics of the Benz please!!!! Those are friggin sexy!!!!


Ask and thou shalt receive. (Pictures spread throughout progress of car and stages of coolness)





































Beauty shot:










HDRness:








chopchop

Dont worry they play nice:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice pics of sports cars but where are the bike racks?


----------



## Turbo Squid (Apr 30, 2010)

In the garage hanging on the wall. I'll mount it up soon and take pix soon.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

brad h said:


> I have an '82 Mercedes 300td wagon. I'll race the d-bag with the 911 to 500,000 miles.


Zing!


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Turbo Squid said:


> I have a THULE rack that I have yet to install on my '99 M3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! My Current DD is a '96 AC Schnitzer S3 Sport CLS replica:










I used to run a cheap Bell trunk-mount that just barely cleared the AC Schnitzer rear spoiler:









This morning, though, I installed a Thule Traverse roof rack with a Sidearm bike carrier. Will post pics of it when I get a chance...:thumbsup:


----------



## Turbo Squid (Apr 30, 2010)

atchipmunk said:


> Nice! My Current DD is a '96 AC Schnitzer S3 Sport CLS replica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude. My eyes just had sex with themselves.

I'm thinking of getting a Rieger GT front lip, or go to a slightly lower CF lip. I have full factory CSL CF trim inside so maybe keep the CF theme going. Also, I'm installing newer Um Nitza Predator angels with LED instead of tubes, and HID fogs. I'll PM you pix when it's all done up.

I was also thinking of just doing a full body wrap. If not then just CF wrap the roof to add contrast. I'm in the market for Style-5's hopefully in 18" if you know anyone. Ok, enough with me already.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

"* Sports cars* that you haul your bike to the trail head in"

Porky, slow, slushbox sedans are now sportscars?

Twenty year old diesal wagon smoke generators are now sportscars?

The laughs just keep on a coming...


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Turbo Squid said:


> Dude. My eyes just had sex with themselves.


Heh. Here's a couple more pics...

























Interior is still kinda a work in progress....as is the rest of the car really...









Gonna try to go riding tomorrow morning and will try to click some pics of the bike up on the roof rack if I do.


----------



## Jdenney (Apr 11, 2010)

After starting on page 1 to think I could find some cool cars to look at that have bikes I have come to realize you are all immature and need something to do with your lives. 

Sputnik is a D!ck Head, you already know this, so why do you keep feeding the fire???
He enjoys putting people down, as well as everyone in here that keeps fighting with him. You all sound like a bunch of losers. We all joined to find other people that Mountain Bike. People like everyone in here fighting make others not want to meet other mountain bikers. 

He has a cool car so that means what? Guess what I have a cool car and a cool bike. It's a 1990 F-150 that barely runs, but it hauls my Hardrock disc around just fine. I also have a 2008 ford fusion, no rack, just take the front tire off and fold the seats down 2 bikes mine and my wife's fit just fine. 

Quit fighting and go ride. That is what is truly fun, stop fighting like a bunch of babies.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

What happened to the pic of the Camero?


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Jdenney said:


> Sputnik is a D!ck Head, you already know this, so why do you keep feeding the fire???


No, he's not. He's a wanna-be prick who's trying too hard. If he were a real p-car prick, he'd be driving something aircooled and 2wd.

Heres my "sports car" for carrying bikes:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



bengxe said:


> No, he's not. He's a wanna-be prick who's trying too hard. If he were a real p-car prick, he'd be driving something aircooled and 2wd.
> 
> Heres my "sports car" for carrying bikes:


FMIC and Turbo'ed? Bet that thing has some decent kick.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Yea, its at 12psi on a 60 trim t3/t4. Im assuming 230-240whp, but I haven't dynoed it yet. Naturally aspirated it made 115whp, so it feels fast to me.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

sputnik said:


> "* Sports cars* that you haul your bike to the trail head in"
> 
> Porky, slow, slushbox sedans are now sportscars?
> 
> ...


I'm in agreement here. There's no trick in hauling a bike in a sportier version of a practical car. I'd like to see bikes on Vettes, Boxsters, Miatas, Elises (!), etc.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

One Pivot said:


> what? you think wrx's sound like cammed big blocks?
> 
> they sound like 4 cylinders with a misfire. its a farty, unfortunate sound.


You are confused. You don't understand why certain exhaust systems sound the way they do. Yes, my WRX sounds like a "cammed big blocks".


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

you're delusional, your wrx sounds nothing like a cammed big block. your wrx sounds like a farty misfire because its a HO 4 cylinder. believe me man, NO ONE is making the mistake that you have a big block v8 in your car. subarus sound like subarus, you can hear one with an exhaust a mile away and call it out. 

.. how are you even drawing this wild assumption about anyones knowledge of any engine? :lol: but id love to hear your "knowledge" about why a HO 4 cylinder with 2 liters of displacement sounds like an 8 liter pushrod v8.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Used to have a 1990 300ZX Twin Turbo like this (except mine had chromed wheels, can't find a pic of mine). No rack, my bike with wheels off and pack/helmet barely fit in the back hatch...but sure was a lot of fun driving down Skyline or up to Downieville on 49. Good memories...


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Subarus sound the way they do because of the hugely unequal length exhaust manifold runners. They sound like an inline 4 with a misfire. I get a similar sound from my sentra because of the design of the turbo manifold. I can hear the similarities to a big v8, but theyre definitely different sounds.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

sputnik said:


> Sure thing sporto.


Wait a minute...you look awfully familiar...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Been covered...*



Nat said:


> Wait a minute...you look awfully familiar...


... its F'ing Pete, trolling for another banning... and when he does, he'll be back with another screen name.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> ... its F'ing Pete, trolling for another banning... and when he does, he'll be back with another screen name.


I know. I was being funny (to me).


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> ... its F'ing Pete, trolling for another banning... and when he does, he'll be back with another screen name.


Just for you senor fredly, clueless, crybaby:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Just sayin...*



sputnik said:


> Just for you senor fredly, clueless, crybaby:


.... :thumbsup:

C'mon, it's not like I ratted you out.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

One Pivot said:


> you're delusional, your wrx sounds nothing like a cammed big block. your wrx sounds like a farty misfire because its a HO 4 cylinder. believe me man, NO ONE is making the mistake that you have a big block v8 in your car. subarus sound like subarus, you can hear one with an exhaust a mile away and call it out.
> 
> .. how are you even drawing this wild assumption about anyones knowledge of any engine? :lol: but id love to hear your "knowledge" about why a HO 4 cylinder with 2 liters of displacement sounds like an 8 liter pushrod v8.


Nope, that is NOT why it sounds so deep and loud. You have failed. And yes, everyone tells me that it sounds like a "cammed big block", as you put it. They hear me "miles away".

Oh, and why does it sound like that? It has nothing to do with being HO, it has everything to do with the headers. You can possibly figure the rest out if you do your research.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

how many headers have you built jayem? how ,many have you installed for that matter?

ive hand built about 6 now. 4-1 long tube, 4-1 short tube, 4-2-1 unequal with long primaries, 4-2-1 equal with short primaries, 4-2-1 unequal with short primaries and a unequal short primary long secondary.

they made my car sound like... a 4 cyl MR2 with headers. but im sure you're right, im sure i was just building a whole bunch of headers wrong and couldnt get that "big block" sound out of my 4cyl, nor could i get it to sound like a subaru.

but im sure _your_ headers, specifically, make your car sound like a cammed v8  gratz on managing to not have the farty misfire 4cyl sound that every single modded surbaru has

with emissions the way they are, you';d be surprised how many cars are coming with equal length stainless tubular headers these days.. not a lot sound like v8's, except the v8's.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

Anyone have an STi?


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

As promised, here's a couple of pics with the Thule rack mounted up and my bike in the Sidearm...




























Yes, it's not the most practical thing to drive to the trail in, but it's fun to drive and I don't see any reason NOT to drive it...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

One Pivot said:


> but im sure _your_ headers, specifically, make your car sound like a cammed v8  gratz on managing to not have the farty misfire 4cyl sound that every single modded surbaru has.


Well, in truth it's not really my claim, it's what other people tell me when they hear it. My neighbor across the street has has a gutted exhaust on a golf. That sounds like a bad farty 4cyl misfire. You are correct though, my "modded" subaru does not sound like other modded subarus. Not like the ones with the 5" coffee-can exhausts.


----------



## machx (Apr 30, 2010)

sputnik said:


> Just for you senor fredly, clueless, crybaby:


Sorry I'm late to the party, just wanted to echo the sentiment.

You are a pathetic piece of trash. Don't you see everyone in this thread thinks you're a complete moron? You're the idiot that think's he's cool meanwhile the entire room is just staring in disbelief. Please put a dunce hat on your head and pull it down so that it covers the diarrhea-ridden ass on your face that keeps spewing these delightful posts of yours.

#1 Who the #@*$# cares about what a "sports car" is? Honestly, who REALLY CARES??? You missed the whole point of the thread. The boat has left port and you are not on it... MORON.

#2 Are you still in High School that you are that childish that you are bragging about what you have? I hope you're over 18 because from the way you act I'd have thought you were a 15 year old. Really pathetic, you must have gotten your ass chewed hard through school (if you made it.)

#3 I won't even get into your post of that car, but let's just say it's not impressive in THE LEAST.

Seriously GTFO TROLL, delete yourself, and do other unpleasant things to yourself. You are the DEFINITION of the stereo typical "moron on the internet".

This you sputnik? Hot sports car! Too bad it still won't actually make anyone like you for anything besides what you have.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Unfortunately it's not mine, but I did see a classic Jaguar E-type 2+2 with a Thule roof rack at a road bike event last week.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

machx said:


> Don't you see everyone in this thread thinks you're a complete moron?


I do not think he is a moron. Just a typical case of The Greater Internet Dickwad Theory.

Seriously, bitсhing on this thread had been quite weak, even taking your powerful retort into account. 

Come on, arguing about V8 sound? Mullet mobile? Is it all you got, gents?

We had better spats discussing finer points of wilderness regulations.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Still on the heavy side, my AWD car has a better power-to-weight ratio, which is what acceleration is all about...


Are you lost?

This is a thread about sports cars, and you're bringing up your 4-door sedan?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> 2002 Audi A4 Quattro 1.8l turbo with sports package. Pretty much stock, but with an aftermarket turbo bypass valve and GIAC chipped to 205 hp up from the stock 170 hp. Pretty quick, and still gets 29 mpg if I stay off of the turbo.


Another 4-door sedan in the sports car thread? 

Can you guys not read, or what?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

nsomniac said:


> It's a borderline sports car, especially now that the suspension has been redone and it's up above 310 whp, I won't outrun too many folks in the 1/4 mile, but put a couple curves in it and we've got a different story.


...and another 4-door sedan...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

kisada said:


> Yakima Q-towers with High Roller upright bike racks


...and another...


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

RIS said:


> ...and another...


Ok 4 doors or not the Evo is at the very least a high-performance vehicle, even if it doesn't meet YOUR definition of a sports car. Thing is FAST as hell.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Turbo Squid said:


> Ask and thou shalt receive. (Pictures spread throughout progress of car and stages of coolness)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and another four-door, but this one doesn't even have a bike rack on it.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

bengxe said:


> No, he's not. He's a wanna-be prick who's trying too hard. If he were a real p-car prick, he'd be driving something aircooled and 2wd.
> 
> Heres my "sports car" for carrying bikes:


...and yet another freekin' 4-door...


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

RIS said:


> ...and another four-door, but this one doesn't even have a bike rack on it.


Clearly the only thing you drive is the


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm going to assume that the minivans, the station wagons, the motorcycle, the pickups, and the plethora of 2-door coupes were simply posted for comedic effect.

Sports cars do not come with a back seat.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

RIS said:


> I'm going to assume that the minivans, the station wagons, the motorcycle, the pickups, and the plethora of 2-door coupes were simply posted for comedic effect.
> 
> Sports cars do not come with a back seat.


Porsche 911s have back seats. You're telling me that its not a "sports car?"

Methinks your definition is WAY too narrow for the idea of this thread.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Lots of "sports cars" but no bike racks and sports cars.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

My 2c, but true sports cars are too much of a compromise on the road and track. Why not have something fast and a little bit more comfortable and practical for the street . If you're serious about performance driving and racing, get a dedicated single seater (or even a go kart). Race it at the local club.

Of course if money is no option then sports cars can be great, but I would own a track car before a 'real' sports car. But there are a few exception I guess...

I'm no rich man so I have a 04' Forester XT and I do all my racing virtually with a PC based simulator with 3D glasses.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> ...and another 4-door sedan...


There is nothing wrong with 4-door sedans. You have no clue.

The best car racing out there is WRC. That's a fact.

You want to tell us that Lancer Evolution WRC is not a sports car? I laugh in your general direction. You are thoroughly confusing overpriced penis extensions with the sport of driving.

He is another sports car for you:










They drive'em faster then most of the poseur-mobiles.


----------



## machx (Apr 30, 2010)

Is this the official moron / troll thread? I'm going to go ahead and stop reading this garbage... sorry OP, not your fault but total thread fail here.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

RIS said:


> ...and another 4-door sedan...


You're right. We should completely exclude anything that doesn't specifically have 2 doors. Actual performance has nothing to do with the definition of a sports car. :madman:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*can you not read?*



RIS said:


> Another 4-door sedan in the sports car thread?
> 
> Can you guys not read, or what?


I prefaced it with _*'pseudo'*_

The butthurt critic, trolling, knows better than the rest of us, party bringdown line begins behind Pete.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ATBScott said:


> You are very presumptious as to my meaning of "getting in trouble". "Trouble" usually refers to either cops or Bambi encounters on the back roads or highways. I hope you don't have an experience of "pilot error" when some 160 lb rodent jumps out in front of your nice little car and rams his antlers into your chest via the windshield! The fact that I have successfully avoided exactly that situation (with about 1 second to IPDE) twice now lets me still believe that I had at least above average skills behind the wheel. Also happened to me at night once on my motorcycle, but I'll give a serious dose of luck in helping me avoid that - as the event was a fraction of a second and missed by inches.
> 
> My "going fast by not slowing down" comment would be something an older more experienced motorcycle or sports car owner would relate to - not someone with a 400 hp AWD electronically-torque-sensing speed machine could likely ever need to know. If you had a car that produced power on the top-end and couldn't pull strongly out of the hole, you kept your speed up everywhere you could to maintain it. Older RX-7, Yamaha RD and RZ owners can relate. Again, on the streets it would get you into trouble with cops, etc...
> 
> Don't know where the "Driving lesson" comment came in, but I am starting to agree with the old saying "How can you tell a porcupine from a Porsche? Porcupines have pricks on the outside".


Speaking of which...


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

nsomniac said:


> You're right. We should completely exclude anything that doesn't specifically have 2 doors. Actual performance has nothing to do with the definition of a sports car. :madman:


it doesnt 

thats a racecar. theres a ton of really slow POS sportscars, and a ton of really REALLY fast sedans.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*/me raises hand*



kntr said:


> Lots of "sports cars" but no bike racks and sports cars.


*thump thump thump* this thing on?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Nat said:


> Speaking of which...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

machx said:


> Is this the official moron / troll thread?


Yes. You are welcome.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww Snap!! said:


> Porsche 911s have back seats. You're telling me that its not a "sports car?"


Yes.

The 911 is not a sports car. It is a 2-door coupe (although Porsche has also made 2-door convertible and 2-door cabriolet versions).

Read:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_911


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

RIS said:


> Yes.
> 
> The 911 is not a sports car. It is a 2-door coupe (although Porsche has also made 2-door convertible and 2-door cabriolet versions).
> 
> ...


Mr. FAGerlin, is that you?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> Yes.
> 
> The 911 is not a sports car. It is a 2-door coupe (although Porsche has also made 2-door convertible and 2-door cabriolet versions).
> 
> ...


I am not sure - should I giggle, or groan, or both while reading your amazing insights into automotive taxonomy..

Especially as the article you have quoted starts with..



> The Porsche 911 (pronounced as Nine Eleven, German: Neunelfer) is a _sports car_


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Hey, easy...*



Dictatorsaurus said:


> Mr. FAGerlin, is that you?


... on the bigotry.


----------



## GT-1 (May 6, 2010)

Steve71 said:


> My 2c, but true sports cars are too much of a compromise on the road and track. Why not have something fast and a little bit more comfortable and practical for the street . If you're serious about performance driving and racing, get a dedicated single seater (or even a go kart). Race it at the local club.
> 
> D


Thing is, these days, perfectly docile cars on the street can be very good, and fast track cars.
The term "sports" car has broadened a lot of the years, now can safely include loads of 4 door cars at home in traffic, towing a trailer, or giving Mr 911 a hard time on the track.

I drag my bike around with either a 97 M3, or an e30 325, which also tows a trailer with a CR250 on it.
Both are regular track/auto-x cars.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Why the Orwellian redefining of words?

There's nothing wrong with 4-door sedans, so I fail to see what emotional deficiency of yours is satisfied by applying the label of "sports car" to your 4-door sedan.

Performance (unfortunately) has nothing to do with whether a vehicle is a sports car or not. A late-model Camry rental car can run circles around an old MG, but that doesn't make a Camry a sports car.

And performance is relative anyway. From the perspective of my little 40 mpg commuter, the difference in performance between the Subaru B.R.A.T. pickup and the Porsche 996 2-door coupe is like spit in a rain barrel anyway. They're both a major yawn.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> Why the Orwellian redefining of words?


That's rich.

So M5 sedan, or C63, or RS4 are not sports cars?

Somewhere a whole manufacturer marketing department and a whole editorial stuff of a car magazine just made a double facepalm maneuver.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

I fail to see what emotional deficiency of yours is satisfied by correcting people on the internet on what marketing category their cars fit in.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Curmy said:


> That's rich.
> 
> So M5 sedan, or C63, or RS4 are not sports cars?


Once again, it would appear so:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_M5

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_C-Class

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS4

According to Wikipedia: sedan, sedan, sedan.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not saying that some of these more esoteric cages aren't reasonably sporty (for a cage). 

I'm just saying that a 4-door sedan is not a sports car, and there isn't a road-legal production 4-door sedan in the world anywhere even remotely close to the top of the road-legal production vehicle food chain when it comes to performance.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Curmy said:


> You want to tell us that Lancer Evolution WRC is not a sports car?


The Lancer Evolution WRC is not a sports car.  It's a 4-door sedan.

Here, check it for yourself:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi_Lancer_WRC


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe I need to state it another way to make it easier to understand:

A 4-door sedan is no more a sports car than this is:


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

Hey RIS,

Guess what? YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT ****ING CARES.

The rest of us are perfectly happy to see 911s, RS4s. and other high-performance vehicles. 

God you're a whiny little man,.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Curmy said:


> That's rich.
> 
> So M5 sedan, or C63, or RS4 are not sports cars?
> .


would you say the old shitty 1liter british 2 seaters arent sportscars because they're slow and suck? (as a mechanic and enthusiast, i really hate british sports cars )

thats why cars like those are so amazing, they're not sportscars, but they do everything better than most sportscars do. it was ground breaking when sedans came out that would run against sportscars. to lump them together downplays the significance of those cars.

im more interested and would rather look at most of the sedans listed.. not downplaying the cars posted, they're cool cars. its just like posting up a honda element in a rock crawler thread


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

"Ask five people the exact definition of a sports car, and you'll likely get five different answers".

There is no clear-cut definition of what really is a sports car. The restrictive definitions of the past seem ill suited to categorize today's' diverse automotive offerings and common usage of the term runs contrary to most long-held definitions.

There is, however, a common thought that seems to run through almost all of the outlooks on the meaning of "sports car". If a car is designed with high performance or race-like capabilities in mind, it can probably be safely termed a sports car. Some purists may balk at such a liberal perspective, but alternative definitions fall far short of accurately distinguishing sports cars form regular production models. -- Road and Track (but go ahead and keep quoting wiki if you want)


Don't let a little thing like subjectivity get in the way of your obsession with classifying sports cars as only 2 seater small cars.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

GT-1 said:


> Thing is, these days, perfectly docile cars on the street can be very good, and fast track cars.
> The term "sports" car has broadened a lot of the years, now can safely include loads of 4 door cars at home in traffic, towing a trailer, or giving Mr 911 a hard time on the track.
> 
> I drag my bike around with either a 97 M3, or an e30 325, which also tows a trailer with a CR250 on it.
> Both are regular track/auto-x cars.


Trouble is most street cars are way to heavy to be competitive on the track against a dedicated race car. And if you can get your street car under 2500lb, it's not going to be much fun as a DD.

97 M3 eh? Lucky man those are nice cars. RWD FTW.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My buddys 550hp STI is a grocery getting, kid hauling, _*sedan*_.

edit: fixed the spelling for ya NAT


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

kntr said:


> My buddys 550hp STI is a grocery getting, kid hauling, _*sudan*_.


It's a nice Sudan? Is his name Chad? Uganda go visit him soon?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> Once again, it would appear so:












Enjoy you day.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nsomniac said:


> Don't let a little thing like subjectivity get in the way of your obsession with classifying sports cars as only 2 seater small cars.


I think that is a lost cause.


----------



## Big Jim (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't take it anymore.

Maybe we should all agree that, for the purposes of everyone here, a sports car is any car used for transporting us to do sports. The faster the better.

Fair enough?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Probably as much difference among what "sports cars" may be to some as there is in defining what makes a mountain bike...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Probably as much difference among what "sports cars" may be to some as there is in defining what makes a mountain bike...


For a real taxonomy feud visit any of the "What is AM?" threads.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

RIS said:


> Maybe I need to state it another way to make it easier to understand:
> 
> A 4-door sedan is no more a sports car than this is:


Legally, and for tax and insurance reasons, many 4-door sedans are considered "sports cars." Nice try, but you're wrong. Thanks for playing.



Nat said:


> It's a nice Sudan? Is his name Chad? Uganda go visit him soon?


LOL! Well done.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

JUST FOR REFERENCE. No Subaru EVER sounded like this. Sorry Jayem.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

STI


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Still sounds like a 4 cylinder*



kntr said:


> STI


Sounds like a motorcycle.

Still sweet, tho.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

kntr said:


> STI


Definitely fast. Looks to be just RWD.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

mopartodd said:


> JUST FOR REFERENCE. No Subaru EVER sounded like this. Sorry Jayem.


Want one in my driveway now! Too bad im not a millionaire...


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

spazzy said:


> Too bad im not a millionaire...


Heh - I couldn't even afford the cost of the burnout he just did.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Sports car?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

kntr said:


> STI


Pfft.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> Sports car?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

RIS said:


> Sports car?


Sportscar = NO
Dragcar = YES

That is some serious chassis twist in that car.


----------



## chansen (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what just made me think of this...



Douglas Adams said:


> *Significant Events of the Millennium
> *​
> 1 January 1000 Almost everyone celebrates the beginning of the second Millennium.
> 1 January 1001 Pedants celebrate the beginning of the second Millennium.
> ...


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

mopartodd said:


> Sportscar = NO
> Dragcar = YES
> 
> That is some serious chassis twist in that car.


You can say that again, I wonder how many more launches until it fails catastrophically?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

mopartodd said:


> Sportscar = NO
> Dragcar = YES
> 
> That is some serious chassis twist in that car.


Not really. The G-body is a full perimeter frame vehicle, and with an NHRA-approved roll cage, they're reasonably stiff.

What you're seeing is chassis rotation along the longitudinal axis. G-body cars (with stock-type rear suspension) tend to squat in the rear on launch, and they tend to squat in the right rear more than the left rear. The harder the converter hits the chassis, the more pronounced it is. Juggling spring rates and/or an air bag in the right rear coil spring can help to reduce squat in the right rear corner, and relocating the lower rear pivot points (altering the Instant Center of the rear suspension) with something like the old Southside Machine Lift Bars can help to reduce rear end squat overall. Watch any NHRA Stock Eliminator or Super Stock Eliminator G-body, and you'll see what I mean.

This particular wagon tends to stand up because it doesn't have travel limiters in the front end, and the front end is set up pretty loose (low spring rates and not much rebound damping). It's fun to watch, but there's an awful lot of ET in all of that up and down stuff. My old NHRA Pro ET rotary Mazda door car used to drag the rear bumper on launch and hike the front tires in the first three gears, but it dropped five tenths (a full half second) just by installing front end travel limiters.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Sparkle Bear (Apr 19, 2010)

My ride shot by one of my friends who is an owner of a 65'








A local guy in my town pulled up to me at a light and yelled, "YOU DON'T DESERVE THAT CAR YOU ******!!!" He is a mustang freak and goes on and on about how they are the perfect car.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

RIS said:


> Another 4-door sedan in the sports car thread?
> 
> Can you guys not read, or what?


At least that 1.8t is a reliable engine for putting around in a car that rivals a 95 civic in performance, which we all know is the gold standard for what a sports car is, duh.

Now that's sarcasm.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

This.

The term *sports car* has been defined as "an open, low-built, fast motor *car*."[1][2] The term describes a class of automobile with two seats, two doors, precise handling, brisk acceleration, and sharp braking - trading practical considerations such as passenger space, comfort, and cargo capacity - for driving enjoyment.

And this.

A *car* may be a _sporting_ automobile without being a *sports* *car*. Performance modifications of regular, production cars, such as sport compacts, *sports* sedans, muscle cars, hot hatches and the like, generally are not considered *sports* cars, yet share traits common to *sports* cars. They are sometimes called "*sports* cars" for marketing purposes for increased advertising and promotional purposes.[5] Performance cars of all configurations are grouped as _*Sports* and Grand tourer cars_ or, occasionally, as _performance cars_.

M3, STi, Evo, S4 etc. and all the models below them.

If wiki says it, it must be true.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

karpiel666 said:


> This.
> 
> The term *sports car* has been defined as "an open, low-built, fast motor *car*."[1][2] The term describes a class of automobile with two seats, two doors, precise handling, brisk acceleration, and sharp braking - trading practical considerations such as passenger space, comfort, and cargo capacity - for driving enjoyment.
> 
> ...


Hmm.

It appears that we have swerved into the truth. Unfortunatly for Curmy, it was AFTER he smacked himself in the face ten times in a row.

After seeing a BMW commercial on TV for the three series SEDAN, I noticed no reference to a sports car. So I checked their web site:

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicles/3series/overview.html

and found that it was not an omission. There is no 3-series sports car. They do make a station wagon though. Should be handy for soccer moms to use for shopping mall taxi duty.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

RIS said:


> Hmm.
> 
> It appears that we have swerved into the truth. Unfortunatly for Curmy, it was AFTER he smacked himself in the face ten times in a row.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there were 2 references to the same wikipedia entry, yet no response to the quote from road and track saying you're definition is woefully inadequate and outdated. I'm surprised you didn't reference what someone posted on facebook yet.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> It appears that we have swerved into the truth.


Nope. You did not.



nsomniac said:


> definition is woefully inadequate and outdated


and irrelevant to anybody who does not have any rectal foreign bodies present.


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

more?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

RIS said:


> Hmm.
> 
> It appears that we have swerved into the truth. Unfortunatly for Curmy, it was AFTER he smacked himself in the face ten times in a row.
> 
> ...


"Sedan" and "sports car" are not conflicting adjectives, nor are they mutually exclusive. Sports car is a vehicle classification, whereas sedan is a body style description. I'm amazed you don't comprehend this incredibly simple concept. Go talk to your insurance company or someone at the DMV...I'm sure they will assit you in the removal of your head from your colon.


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

6speed + turbo = sportscar.......right?!

just another slow 4 door.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

RIS:

Porsche Panamera, power range between 300 and 500 horses, 0-60 between 6 and 4 seconds. Oh wait, 4 doors... not a sports car.

Maserati Quatroporte, power ranging between 400 and 450 horses, 0-60 between 5.6 and 5.1 seconds, but has 4 doors.

Seriously man, snap out of it..


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Luigiugueto said:


> RIS:
> 
> Porsche Panamera, power range between 300 and 500 horses, 0-60 between 6 and 4 seconds. Oh wait, 4 doors... not a sports car.
> 
> ...


fiat x19.. 75hp.. original mr2, 115hp, miatas were 115-150hp.

power has nothing to do with sportscars. theres tons and tons of very slow gutless sportscars out there.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> fiat x19.. 75hp.. original mr2, 115hp, miatas were 115-150hp.
> 
> power has nothing to do with sportscars. theres tons and tons of very slow gutless sportscars out there.


Yup. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Luigiugueto said:


> RIS:
> 
> Porsche Panamera, power range between 300 and 500 horses, 0-60 between 6 and 4 seconds. Oh wait, 4 doors... not a sports car.
> 
> ...


Performance is relative. If my little 40 mpg daily commuter took an entire four seconds to hit 60 mph, I'd have to take it to the shop to find out what was wrong with it. Heck, if it took more than 2.5 seconds, I'd be looking into it.

And it's spelled "Quattroporte".


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

I find your avoidance convenient and entertaining.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I find it odd that some attempt to cite "performance" as a criteria for attempting to alter a vehicle's definition, when the members here are posting cars as slow as a Subaru B.R.A.T. pickup.

Internet exaggerations aside, Sputnik's 996 is probably the fastest car actually owned by a member that we've seen, and a stock 996 is only capable of mid 12-second quarter mile ETs. In the grand scheme of things, that ain't that fast.

The rest of the internet Walter Mittys can continue to cite exotic vehicles that they've only seen in video games, typing with only their left hand.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

RIS said:


> I find it odd that some attempt to cite "performance" as a criteria for attempting to alter a vehicle's definition, when the members here are posting cars as slow as a Subaru B.R.A.T. pickup.
> 
> Internet exaggerations aside, *Sputnik's 996 is probably the fastest car actually owned by a member that we've seen, and a stock 996 is only capable of mid 12-second quarter mile ETs*. In the grand scheme of things, that ain't that fast.
> 
> The rest of the internet Walter Mittys can continue to cite exotic vehicles that they've only seen in video games, typing with only their left hand.


Wrong again, but why would I expect less?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

RIS said:


> Internet exaggerations aside, Sputnik's 996 is probably the fastest car actually owned by a member that we've seen, and a stock 996 is only capable of mid 12-second quarter mile ETs. In the grand scheme of things, that ain't that fast.


Really, you don't think even a mid 12 second car isn't that quick? For a car that can do so many things well, this is respectable. I think the 996 is a little quicker than what you're saying too, being a low 12, high 11 second car with traps over 115 MPH and a topend over 170 MPH. Oh, and it can corner and stop hard enough to make your eyes bleed.

BTW, What is your car?


----------



## andremoon41 (May 8, 2010)

I agree Jtmartino, sports car and Sedan are not mutually exclusive, you really need to know the difference


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I was just trying to make a freaking point, but fine..

I wonder what RIS is driving..


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

mopartodd said:


> BTW, What is your car?


RIS has been referring to his motorcycle all along as his "commuter."

Defining a vehicle's speediness solely by its 1/4 mile time is silly.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd have to agree with you on that one. But the rest of it ain't bad either.

I must preface this by saying that it's not a sports car, any more than the Subaru station wagon was.

It only cost about $10,000 new. It gets 40 mpg. It's as reliable as an anvil. It runs on 87 octane regular unleaded. It costs about $30 a month for full coverage insurance. It does 0-60 in about 2.5 seconds. It does a little over 100 mph in first gear. It is capable of 9-second quarter mile ETs, it is capable of about 1.4g of lateral acceleration on street legal tires. It won't go much faster than about 190 mph.

It's nothing special. Most definitely not the fastest one that I've owned. But it meets my meager needs.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

mopartodd said:


> Really, you don't think even a mid 12 second car isn't that quick? For a car that can do so many things well, this is respectable. I think the 996 is a little quicker than what you're saying too, being a low 12, high 11 second car with traps over 115 MPH and a topend over 170 MPH. Oh, and it can corner and stop hard enough to make your eyes bleed.


It's not bad, but from my perspective, a Porsche 996 turbo looks pretty much the same in my rear view mirrors as any other car- just a brightly-colored little speck.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> It's not bad, but from my perspective, a Porsche 996 turbo looks pretty much the same in my rear view mirrors as any other car- just a brightly-colored little speck.


I guess that explains your complete and utter lack of up-to-date knowledge and common sense.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

RIS said:


> I'd have to agree with you on that one. But the rest of it ain't bad either.
> 
> I must preface this by saying that it's not a sports car, any more than the Subaru station wagon was.
> 
> ...


I take it you are either "driving" a (fast) bike or some kind of salvage-titled heavily modified supercar??

Either way, have fun in a foot or more of snow lol...drifting to 2 feet+. Or bulletproof hard pack snow/ice...bust out the chains and 4 wheel-low, my ride might not be nearly as fast but at 10mph when everyone else is snowed in, its plenty fast :thumbsup:


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

RIS said:


>


Pfft. You look like a monkey humping a football riding that silly thing. Sorry no respect at all for motorcycles.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

RIS said:


> It's not bad, but from my perspective, a Porsche 996 turbo looks pretty much the same in my rear view mirrors as any other car- just a brightly-colored little speck.


Until someone with a golf cart pull sin front of you and you're dead.

Motorcycle = fun

Someone comparing motorcycle to sportscar = ghey.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

spazzy said:


> I take it you are either "driving" a (fast) bike or some kind of salvage-titled heavily modified supercar??
> 
> Either way, have fun in a foot or more of snow lol...drifting to 2 feet+. Or bulletproof hard pack snow/ice...bust out the chains and 4 wheel-low, my ride might not be nearly as fast but at 10mph when everyone else is snowed in, its plenty fast :thumbsup:


That's why you get multiple vehicles, instead of one that is decent at everything.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

karpiel666 said:


> That's why you get multiple vehicles, instead of one that is decent at everything.


Or for those of us living in a reality with either limited storage or limited funds that don't allow tons of cars for any situation..... we buy Subarus.

That's why my wife drives one and I drive one. Handles good when we want. Takes mud/snow/water when we want... pretty much the best all around car made.

But it's not a sports car. The STi. That is a sports car. Period. Anyone who thinks otherwise has never driven one. I guarantee it.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

This tread is as dumb as getting the Car and Driver board to argue if a 5 X 5 trail bike is a XC race bike if it weighs 25 pounds.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Kris said:


> This tread is as dumb as getting the Car and Driver board to argue if a 5 X 5 trail bike is a XC race bike if it weighs 25 pounds.


 It's definitely gone that way.


----------



## ro.sniper (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread is:


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Or for those of us living in a reality with either limited storage or limited funds that don't allow tons of cars for any situation..... we buy Subarus.
> 
> That's why my wife drives one and I drive one. Handles good when we want. Takes mud/snow/water when we want... pretty much the best all around car made.
> 
> But it's not a sports car. The STi. That is a sports car. Period. Anyone who thinks otherwise has never driven one. I guarantee it.


I'm afraid it isn't a sports car. It's a reasonably powerful AWD wagon/sedan with great handling. A 46 hp MG Midget is more of a sports car then any Subaru will ever be.

Sports cars=













































It's becoming painfully obvious that most of you have never even driven a sports car.

Arguably, cars like the STi are BETTER then sports cars, so I don't get why everyone is so bent out of shape over it. You get great performance, handling, stopping power, extra doors, extra cupholders, extra speakers, extra trunk space, extra sound deadening etc... Now that I think about it, the person who wants an actual sports car specifically wants a car WITHOUT all that extra, unnecessary stuff that adds weight and takes away from how the car, in it's most basic form, _feels_ and the sheer joy and pleasure of simply driving it.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice 914. 

Sorry, but you have never driven an STi if you think it's not a sports car. Ironically, I have driven 4 of the 5 cars you have pictured. (just not the triumph). STi is every bit the sports car that those are with the possible exception of the S2000. 

I won't go into the list of cars I have driven, but suffice it to say I have driven quite a few sports cars even by your standards.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Nice 914.
> 
> Sorry, but you have never driven an STi if you think it's not a sports car. Ironically, I have driven 4 of the 5 cars you have pictured. (just not the triumph). STi is every bit the sports car that those are with the possible exception of the S2000.
> 
> I won't go into the list of cars I have driven, but suffice it to say I have driven quite a few sports cars even by your standards.


I've driven a few STi's stock and modified, until I can pull the top down and don't have room for my buddies, I don't consider it a sports car. Like I said, it's more then a sports car, with less of a soul.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

karpiel666 said:


> I'm afraid it isn't a sports car. It's a reasonably powerful AWD wagon/sedan with great handling. A 46 hp MG Midget is more of a sports car then any Subaru will ever be.
> 
> Sports cars=
> 
> ...


Wow.

Startling clarity. Great post. :thumbsup:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Funny you consider it has to be a convertible to be a sports car. Since drop tops have less structural rigidity than a non-convertible, I would consider them less of a sports car. 

I suppose since the definition of a sports car is subjective, we are all correct.

Didn't see this for all your pretty car pics....

"Arguably, cars like the STi are BETTER then sports cars, so I don't get why everyone is so bent out of shape over it. You get great performance, handling, stopping power, extra doors, extra cupholders, extra speakers, extra trunk space, extra sound deadening etc... Now that I think about it, the person who wants an actual sports car specifically wants a car WITHOUT all that extra, unnecessary stuff that adds weight and takes away from how the car, in it's most basic form, feels and the sheer joy and pleasure of simply driving it."

This is true...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

karpiel666 said:


> I've driven a few STi's stock and modified, until I can pull the top down and don't have room for my buddies, I don't consider it a sports car. Like I said, it's more then a sports car, with less of a soul.


Yup. And if they're hinging their hopes of redefining the term "sports car" on the vehicle's performance, I'd have to say that mid-13 second quarter miles aren't going to get it:

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/hatchbacks/112_0906_2009_subaru_impreza_wrx_sti_spt/index.html


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

karpiel666 said:


> I'm afraid it isn't a sports car.


I am afraid (well, not really afraid) that you, just like RIS, suffer from craniorectal inversion syndrome.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Subaru STI 5-door station wagon:






Honda Gold Wing touring motorcycle:






Same road.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Again, missing the point of what a sports car actually is.

My road bike is a lot stiffer then my XC bike and is much faster and more precise, guess which one is more fun. 

Thought I could clarify a little, just because x is better at some stuff then y, that doesn't mean x is a better version of y, they are still very different with different uses. Sure if you chop a couple bits of x you _almost _have a y, but it's still not the same.



pointerDixie214 said:


> Funny you consider it has to be a convertible to be a sports car. Since drop tops have less structural rigidity than a non-convertible, I would consider them less of a sports car.
> 
> I suppose since the definition of a sports car is subjective, we are all correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

RIS said:


> Subaru STI 5-door station wagon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy in the Subaru is babying that car bigtime. Seeing that Gold Wing going around those turns was funny though....


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know about that. The STI driver was apparently pushing it hard enough that he couldn't keep it on the road without crossing the solid-double yellow and using the oncoming lane too.

But in the interest of equal time, here is the typical Harley operator on the same road:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Porsche turbo GT3 race car vs. single-cylinder off-road motorcycle (on pavement):


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Subaru turbo WRX Group N race car vs. some dirt bike (on a rally course):


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Camel vs. train


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

It doesn't get any better if the motorcycle has more than one cylinder.

10-cylinder Lamborghini Gallarda Superleggera vs. a two-cylinder motorcycle:






I've never owned a motorcycle as slow as the one in the video, but then again, I've never even seen a Lamborghini Gallarda, Superleggera or otherwise.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

What happened to this thread? RIS, you were wrong about the definition of a sports car, and now you are just spamming the thread with garbage hyperlinks to videos that have ZERO relevance to the OP's topic.

Get back on track or get the F out.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

The video and discussion that I posted is about a sports car, which is the topic of the thread.

Curmy's video of a train hitting a camel is not. His other contributions consist of pictures of him smacking himself in the face ten times, and an X-ray of his mom.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> The video and discussion that I posted is about a sports car, which is the topic of the thread.
> 
> Curmy's video of a train hitting a camel is not. His other contributions consist of pictures of him smacking himself in the face ten times, and an X-ray of his mom.


Fill it out.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not your mom. I'm probably not your dad either.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> I'm not your mom. I'm probably not your dad either.


That is certain. Your acumen is clearly insufficient for you to be even remotely related to my family. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Wasn't this about Sports cars (maybe loosely) and bikes? How come we don't really see any bikes? Come on, folks! Step it up!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

A supercharged, methanol injected, 1000 horsepower Dodge Viper (an actual sports car) vs. three Hayabusa riders that I know. It's a long video (20 minutes, in two ten minute sections), with three cameras rolling for each run:











A few notes:

The first Hayabusa is even slower than a stock Hayabusa. It's stone stock (right down to the mufflers), but it's a total floor-sweep bike (note the mis-matched black and blue/silver bodywork). The ECM that they installed had been re-flashed for nitrous, so the bike ran dead rich. Danno is also a really tall guy, and couldn't even get down behind the windscreen. It was barely able to keep up with the 1000 horsepower Viper.

The second copper-colored bike is fairly representative of the average Hayabusa that you're likely to encounter. Note that it also serves as the camera bike for the other races. It's basically stock, except for an aftermarket exhaust pipe. Gregg is a really big guy- way over 6' tall, and roughly 250 pounds. Due to the camera mount on top of the gas tank, he was not able to get down behind the windscreen. He didn't even bother to install the aerodynamic rear hump that comes with all Hayabusa motorcycles, and still easily walked away from the car.

The third bike is admittedly modified. That's why, even though Nick is also a big guy, he dropped the car as if the car's driver had shut the engine off.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> Come on, folks! Step it up!


Bee vs Jumping Spider


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, a little humor, just off-topic enough to nudge this thread towards the recycle bin:

A nearly stock motorcycle vs. a 502 cubic inch Big Block Chevrolet V8, but probably not the way that you would expect. I'll give the guy props for manning up enough to take a spanking like that over, and over, and over...


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

motorcycles are faster on the straights, cars are faster in the turns.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Dang this thread has turned into something like some podunk cop helping out some podunk meth dealer racing each other....


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww Snap!! said:


> motorcycles are faster on the straights, cars are faster in the turns.


It's a little more complicated than that. I wish it were that simple. In general, your statement would be incorrect.

The acceleration of motorcycles is initially wheelie-limited (cars are generally traction-limited on launch). That's why it's so hard to get anything better than about a 1.60 60' time on a stock bike. They're certainly not spinning the tire. On launch, on anything from a (stock) 600 Supersport on up, you're sliding the clutch all the way through first gear to keep the front end down, and that's about 85 mph on a 600, and about 100 mph on a 1000. That said, anything from a 600 on up should be capable of 0-60 in about 2.5 seconds, stone stock.

This is a good example of the type of clutch work that I am talking about:






It's an old video of Ryan Schnitz on a basically stock 600. The bike has an aftermarket exhaust pipe, a pair of longer dog-bones in the rear suspension, and a tie-down strap on the front forks. He is an expert at what he does, and wrings a 9.77 @ 137 mph out of it.

Here is an example of Vince Woska on a similar (piped and lowered, but otherwise stock) 1000cc bike, running a 9.09 @ 158 mph and change:






By the way, these bikes are in the 8s now.

Once the front wheel is down and the throttle is open, that's the strong part of the acceleration curve of a motorcycle of that type, especially if it's an open-class bike.

This continues, on up to about 160 mph or so (on an open class bike), and then aerodynamics begin to become a problem. Motorcycles don't push much air, but they're not nearly as aerodynamic as they look. In fact, the real reason that the Hayabusa has such a high top speed is because it's aerodynamics simply suck less than pretty much any other production motorcycle. By the way, the acceleration curve of a Hayabusa is pretty freekin' strong until the top of 5th gear (about 185 mph).

Braking is equally slanted in favor of most sporting motorcycles. It is not unusual for a sporting motorcycle to have two car-sized 320 mm (12.6") cross-drilled full-floating front disc brakes clamped by a pair of 6-piston calipers, and enough traction to hike the rear tire off the ground at 185 mph. And 600-1000 Supersport bikes weigh much less than a car (only about 450 pounds). Braking performance in the general vein of catching the three wire on a carrier landing.

And in terms of cornering, any 600-1000 Supersports with a pair of stock-width DOT legal Supersport tires (once up to their correct operating temperature), can corner at up to about 1.4 g of lateral acceleration. The tires are so good now, that even track day riders on street tires are dragging their elbows on the pavement:






That is a performance envelope that would be extremely unlikely for any road-legal production passenger car to have. I'll be eligible for my AARP membership soon, and I've never seen it. And even if it did exist, it's even more unlikely that you would be able to afford it. Anyone can afford a $10,000 motorcycle.

But in all fairness to your original statement, I can see why you would have arrived at that mistaken opinion. You probably have been seeing the same type of folks on motorcycles that I have. And it has been my experience that about 90% of folks who attempt to operate motorcycles on public roads, cannot correctly answer the following two questions relating to stopping and turning a competent road motorcycle:

1) Which way do you push the handlebars to make the motorcycle turn left?

2) Under maximum braking, how are the braking forces distributed (70% front / 30% rear, 80% front / 20% rear, etc.)?

Yup. You read that correctly. About 9 out of 10 people not only can't stop a bike well enough to have any role in their own survival, they don't even know which way to turn the handlebars to get the bike to go in the direction that they intend to go.

A motorcycle can only do three things: stop, turn, and go. Since your life is on the line, it's not good if you can only do one of those three things to a survivable degree of competency. The only reason that any of those 9 out of 10 are still alive is because no one has killed them...yet.,

With cars, it's not so hard. You shift out of "Park", step on the gas, step on the ABS brakes, and turn the steering wheel. Plus, you're strapped into a cage, so the consequences for mistakes are much, much lower. Any goof can go fairly fast in a Corvette with an automatic transmission. But as I have amply illustrated, "fast" is a relative term.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

My slammed, supercharged G35. Fully sorted suspension, etc... AutoX'ed it for 3 seasons, had snow tires at one point and took it snowboarding at the closest mountain a couple times--a true daily driver for most of the time I've owned it, whenever I didn't also have an SUV and/or sportbike.









I've been carrying my FR/DH bike around on it too, just don't have any pics of that. This pic shows a couple fixed gear bikes, but you get the idea.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Couldn't resist throwing in a couple rig shots, each one from a different shoot though. Rolling on Junction Produce Scaras in the 1st pic and Work Meister S1's in the 2nd.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i dont see why people are so butthurt about sedans not being sportscars. 

having the "sportscar" label on a car isnt necessarily a good thing. id much rather NOT have a sportscar, especially considering being a cyclist and all.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Dude, let's get this thread back on track about the nice innocent topic it was intended to be. Everyone's definition of a sports car is different. By some definitions even that guy's Porsche isn't, because it has a back seat and isn't a roadster. Who cares? Save that argument for another thread in another forum lol.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> i dont see why people are so butthurt about sedans not being sportscars.


I would have to agree with you on that.

Curmy has already posted the form, for those that are injured behind the back and below the waist.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Dude, let's get this thread back on track about the nice innocent topic it was intended to be. Everyone's definition of a sports car is different.





pointerDixie214 said:


> I suppose since the definition of a sports car is subjective, we are all correct.


If the definition of "sports car" is subjective, and everyone's definition is different, then how could ANYTHING be off-topic?


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

RIS said:


> In general, your statement would be incorrect.


Tell that to Tiff...









I'm talking about on a track (hence corners and straights). What you posted wasn't really in contrast to what I was saying (except this ******** about cornering. I'm sorry but 4 big contact patches beats 2 small ones)

And, just to stir the pot, note how 
A. 
F1 times easily outclass MotoGP's on the same track. A kart vs a similar level motorcycle would do the same.

B. Cars kill motorcycles in terms of nurburgring lap times.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww Snap!! said:


> Tell that to Tiff...


I'm not sure what you're getting at. In both videos, the motorcycles beat the cars.

The first video is about five years old. Motorcycle tires have come a long ways since then, not to mention the fact that current 1000cc bikes are lighter and about 30 horsepower stronger than the one in the video. The Lamborghini would get spanked even worse today.

The second video is also several years old. The rider simply waited for a safe place to pass, and then checked out. It wasn't even a contest. And that bike has also been replaced by something faster.



> I'm talking about on a track (hence corners and straights).


Spend much time on a race track?



> And, just to stir the pot, note how
> A.
> F1 times easily outclass MotoGP's on the same track.


Do you happen to own an F1 race car, or is this just some kind of internet masturbation for you?

I'm guessing that you don't own a Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera either.

I commute back and forth to work every day on my motorcycle, and I've never owned one as slow as the motorcycles in your videos.

Please tell me that I'm not wasting my time on someone who's "race car" is something that his mom was giving him rides to school in two years ago, before he removed the springs and plastered it with stickers from a Japanese car magazine.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

This is an old article, but it has telemetry that communicates how a Z06 Corvette on race tires compares to a motorcycle:

http://www.hawkworks.net/listerpix/mikep/challenge/med/60.html


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Bit of a tight fit and i've since bought a bike rack but still.



















Cheers
Mark


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

cbr6fs said:


> Bit of a tight fit and i've since bought a bike rack but still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's pretty good. Didn't screw up the leather I hope.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnyboy2157 (May 10, 2010)

I am planning to have a GTO my dream ,


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Nahhhhhh was wrapped up pretty well.

Looked into making a roof rack that would use the soft top clamps and roll bar as anchor points, but i couldn't get the front clamps to fit right.

Have looked into a rear tow bar type system but the cars pretty low as it is so having a to bar hanging even lower is going to cause a few probs.


Cheers
Mark


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

johnyboy2157 said:


> I am planning to have a GTO my dream ,


Classic or modern? Either would be cool, but there is something to be said for a car travelling at high speeds with the AC on and the stereo blasting.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

RIS said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at. In both videos, the motorcycles beat the cars.
> 
> The first video is about five years old. Motorcycle tires have come a long ways since then, not to mention the fact that current 1000cc bikes are lighter and about 30 horsepower stronger than the one in the video. The Lamborghini would get spanked even worse today.
> 
> ...


Dear butt-hurt boy,

I am well aware of the fact that the motorcycles were faster. That was off course not relevant to the point I was making.

As to your general thrust: well no **** a motorcycle is faster, its carrying a hell of a lot less weight.

Its also less practical, far less safe, and for many not as comfortable or convenient.

Do you carry your bike on your motorcycle?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Aww Snap!! said:


> Dear butt-hurt boy,
> 
> I am well aware of the fact that the motorcycles were faster. That was off course not relevant to the point I was making.
> 
> ...


One thing about this car vs motorcycle thing...I wonder if a motorcycle is truely faster given all things being equal. By this I mean on a track, the car takes up more of the useable surface area of the track with less room for correction where as a motorcycle on that same track has a tremendous amount of room for correction.

butt-hurt...that is funny.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

johnyboy2157 said:


> I am planning to have a GTO my dream ,


Nice choice!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Aww Snap!! said:


> I am well aware of the fact that the motorcycles were faster.


Snide remarks and butt-hurt taxonomy bitсhing aside... Why the heck is that obsession with who is faster?

Idiots on motorcycles (or whatever) racing on public roads with traffic are criminals. I do not give a flying fuск what they think of their skillz. I hope they all crash - without messing up their internal organs too much, there is a shortage, - and all in single vehicle accidents.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Snide remarks and butt-hurt taxonomy bitсhing aside... Why the heck is that obsession with who is faster?
> 
> Idiots on motorcycles (or whatever) racing on public roads with traffic are criminals. I do not give a flying fuск what they think of their skillz. I hope they all crash - without messing up their internal organs too much, there is a shortage, - and all in single vehicle accidents.


well said.

I have zero respect for motorcycles what-so-freaking-ever.

Had one almost clip my front quarter panel on the interstate this morning. I had cruise set and was in the left lane. He was in right lane, behind a semi. He split a VERY small gap. I suppose I could have let off the cruise but I was kind of hoping he would right hit the semi or my car.

Unsafe, inconsiderate street bikers = scum of the earth.

Now the truly safe ones, I have no problem with.

My wife asked how I would have slept at night if he would have hit my car and died. I told her the same way I slept last night. No worries what so ever.

This thread had awesome potential, but was first hijacked by an elitist who likes to look down on other. Now it's been hijacked by a street BIKER who is posting in a sports CAR thread.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*srsly....*



Curmy said:


> Snide remarks and butt-hurt taxonomy bitсhing aside... Why the heck is that obsession with who is faster?
> 
> Idiots on motorcycles (or whatever) racing on public roads with traffic are criminals. I do not give a flying fuск what they think of their skillz. I hope they all crash - without messing up their internal organs too much, there is a shortage, - and all in single vehicle accidents.


I was just hoping to see some sweet vintage Porsches or Triumphs or something with bike racks on them. I have a neighbor with a Boxster with a custom made bike rack that bolts under the rear of his car... kinda like how a trailer hitch rack would go, but without a trailer hitch. That was pretty sweet. I see him head out for road rides on the weekends all the time.

The Infinity and Miata are a good start.

Gool Lord... when can somebody post something on topic here?!?


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Triple8Sol said:


> Dude, let's get this thread back on track about the nice innocent topic it was intended to be. Everyone's definition of a sports car is different. By some definitions even that guy's Porsche isn't, because it has a back seat and isn't a roadster. Who cares? Save that argument for another thread in another forum lol.


The rear seats are useless enough for it to be.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

cbr6fs said:


> Bit of a tight fit and i've since bought a bike rack but still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that certainly looks like an actual sports car that you're hauling a bike in. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

johnyboy2157 said:


> I am planning to have a GTO my dream ,


Sounds like fun, but even if I could afford it, I don't think that I would spend nearly 30 million dollars to buy an original GTO, and then have to deal with wire wheels and a V-12 engine with half a dozen carburetors that are nearly 50 years old.

Besides, where would you come up with a bike rack for it?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

mopartodd said:


> One thing about this car vs motorcycle thing...I wonder if a motorcycle is truely faster given all things being equal. By this I mean on a track, the car takes up more of the useable surface area of the track with less room for correction where as a motorcycle on that same track has a tremendous amount of room for correction.


Yes.

That's why I posted the article with telemetry. They even have a side bar that explains it all. As I previously stated, an open-class Supersport will stop harder, corner harder, and accelerate harder, especially in that middle area between about 100 mph and 160 mph, than just about any road car to come off the assembly line.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

And for folks like Aww Snap who live in fear for their safety and are more concerned about practicality, convenience, and comfort than performance, there's always vehicles like his bestickered Civic.

Or he could just wrap himself in bubble wrap and stay in the house.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Idiots on mountain bikes (or whatever) racing on public trails with hikers and equestrians are criminals. I do not give a flying fuск what they think of their skillz. I hope they all crash - without messing up their internal organs too much, there is a shortage, - and all in single vehicle accidents.





pointerDixie214 said:


> well said.
> 
> I have zero respect for mountain bikes what-so-freaking-ever.
> 
> ...


Hmm...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

RIS said:


> Hmm...


Are you retarded? Get back to us when a mountain biker caused a crash and killed an innocent driver.

Yes, you are retarded. Your butt-hurt hand-wringing over made up definitions are just one of the symptoms.

Poseur moto riders racing on public streets are criminals. End of story. Hope they are all dead sooner then later and do not take anybody else with them.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

you're kind of an angry guy curmy..


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

RIS said:


> Hmm...


:lol:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> you're kind of an angry guy curmy..


Yes, I am angry about poseur "street racer" morons jizzing their leathers about how "fast" their toys are, and I have a personal reason for that. Ah, screw that, unsubscribing thread.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

RIS said:


> And for folks like Aww Snap who live in fear for their safety and are more concerned about practicality, convenience, and comfort than performance, there's always vehicles like his bestickered Civic.
> 
> Or he could just wrap himself in bubble wrap and stay in the house.


So I drive a civic in your cute little fantasy world.

Cool.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

RIS said:


> Yes.
> 
> That's why I posted the article with telemetry. They even have a side bar that explains it all. As I previously stated, an open-class Supersport will stop harder, corner harder, and accelerate harder, especially in that middle area between about 100 mph and 160 mph, than just about any road car to come off the assembly line.


I suppose I didn't explain myself well.

I would be curious to see if a motorcycle was faster/quicker given a proportionally sized course...In other words, if the 6 ft. wide car is running on a 12 ft wide track to produce a time, would a 30" wide motorcycle be faster on a 60" wide course.

The article you posted compares the 2 on the same track without restricting the motorcycle to a smaller surface area.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

mopartodd said:


> I suppose I didn't explain myself well.
> 
> I would be curious to see if a motorcycle was faster/quicker given a proportionally sized course...In other words, if the 6 ft. wide car is running on a 12 ft wide track to produce a time, would a 30" wide motorcycle be faster on a 60" wide course.
> 
> The article you posted compares the 2 on the same track without restricting the motorcycle to a smaller surface area.


No, my bad. I understood your question, and I initially thought that I answered your question with the information that I provided, but I now see that it doesn't fully answer your question.

By the way, there is one other thing that a motorcycle does that tends to straighten out corners: When they lean over, you can have almost the entire motorcycle inside of the edge of the pavement, with just the contact patches of the tires still on the roadway. Cars can't do that.

Any way you slice it, it's like bringing a spork to a gun fight.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Yes, I am angry about poseur "street racer" morons jizzing their leathers about how "fast" their toys are, and I have a personal reason for that. Ah, screw that, unsubscribing thread.


I'm not sure that there's a box for that, but here you go:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Hope they are all dead sooner then later...


I'm back at the station right now, finishing up a report on a motor vehicle collision (car vs. car with a rollover) that resulted in a fatality. I had to notify the family.

I would never wish that my worst enemy would die that way.

I think it would be best for everyone if you spoke with a competent mental health professional. If you want to PM me your zip code, I'll find you one, and you have my word that it will be handled discreetly.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

RIS said:


> I'm back at the station right now, finishing up a report on a motor vehicle collision (car vs. car with a rollover) that resulted in a fatality. I had to notify the family.
> 
> I would never wish that my worst enemy would die that way.
> 
> I think it would be best for everyone if you spoke with a competent mental health professional. If you want to PM me your zip code, I'll find you one, and you have my word that it will be handled discreetly.


Wow, you're back at the station? Meaning that you're an officer of law enforcement?

Then how do you not know that "sports car," legally, is a term used to describe characteristics of a car often not related to body style?

Let's play a little game that you may remember from watching Sesame Street.

Sedan, Coupe, Sports Car, Minivan, Pickup.

Which "one of these is not like the other, [which] one of these does not belong?"

Hint...it's red!


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread has gotten really lame. Can we rename it "Fast cars you haul your bikes on"? There is no legal definition of a sports car, everything you people are arguing about are opinions. You're not going to change anybody's opinion by repeatedly calling them stupid.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Agreed*



bengxe said:


> This thread has gotten really lame. Can we rename it "Fast cars you haul your bikes on"? There is no legal definition of a sports car, everything you people are arguing about are opinions. You're not going to change anybody's opinion by repeatedly calling them stupid.


The sticklers and knowitalls put a big fat wet blanket on this thread and sucked all of the fun out of it.

I'm Audi


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*MODERATORS:*_ please *close*_ this thread...this has become another Testosterone matching contest again.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

bengxe said:


> There is no legal definition of a sports car, everything you people are arguing about are opinions.


It's a "legal definition" to a lot of companies. I was trying to make a point that many different, 4 door vehicles are considered sports cars. And the automotive and insurance industries agree with me, which is why I had to pay extra insurance on my Impreza, and why I didn't pick the Mazdaspeed over my GT.

Here's a few 4 door *sports cars* that may also be considered sedans:

http://www.blog.automotiveaddicts.com/the-4-door-sports-car-is-back-2009-nissan-maxima-overview

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index.cfm?method=home.regcon&contentID=2010012761449

http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/impressions/2011-aston-martin-rapide

*Back on topic:

To those of you with roof racks, do you have any issues with bike stability at high speeds?*


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> Legally,...many 4-door sedans are considered "sports cars.".





jtmartino said:


> ..."sports car," legally, is a term used to describe characteristics of a car...





jtmartino said:


> It's a "legal definition" to a lot of companies. And the automotive and insurance industries agree with me, which is why I had to pay extra insurance on my Impreza,


Okay, that's three times. 

You are now free to enlighten the rest of us simple folks, by citing the exact legal statute that you refer to. 

...or have you just fallen into the habit of adding the word "legally" to your posts in an attempt to bolster a weak argument? :nono:

(Please keep in mind that I rarely ask a question that I do not already know the answer to.)

The truth will set you free. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

(sound of crickets chirping...)


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

RIS said:


> (sound of crickets chirping...)


not like its 230 in the morning or anything...

Oh, wait...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww Snap!! said:


> not like its 230 in the morning or anything...
> 
> Oh, wait...


Maybe in Texas where you live it is.

It was about 11:30 pm where "The mouth that runneth over" lives, and he was logged in for over an hour after I posted my question.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

RIS said:


> No, my bad. I understood your question, and I initially thought that I answered your question with the information that I provided, but I now see that it doesn't fully answer your question.
> 
> *By the way, there is one other thing that a motorcycle does that tends to straighten out corners*: When they lean over, you can have almost the entire motorcycle inside of the edge of the pavement, with just the contact patches of the tires still on the roadway. Cars can't do that.
> 
> Any way you slice it, it's like bringing a spork to a gun fight.


I don't know if you are purposely trying to be condescending or not...

Put walls or anything that sticks up a couple feet on side of the road/track surface and you loose that ability.

Regardless, motorcycles may be fast, but lack so many other things including comfort and safety concerns that for most people they are worthless. Besides, this thread is supposed to be about sportcars and bicycles.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

mopartodd said:


> I don't know if you are purposely trying to be condescending or not...


Not.



> Put walls or anything that sticks up a couple feet on side of the road/track surface and you loose that ability.


Race tracks are intentionally designed to eliminate features like that.



> Regardless, motorcycles may be fast, but lack so many other things including comfort and safety concerns that for most people they are worthless.


So what are we looking for here? Performance, or comfort and safety? The reason I ask, is because there is a correct tool for every job. And if comfort and safety are the primary goals, I would recommend a nice soft sofa.

Here's the deal: When attempting to claim that their 4-door economy sedans and 5-door station wagons are sports cars, the hopelessly lame are claiming that the spectacular mid-13 second performance of their particular 4-door economy sedan / 5-door station wagon is what makes their vehicle a "sports car". When I point out that for the same money, you can buy four motorcycles that run in the 9s, stop faster, corner up to 50% harder (not to mention better fuel mileage and cheaper insurance), then suddenly it becomes about comfort and safety.



> Besides, this thread is supposed to be about sportcars and bicycles.


Yeah, I understand, but I think that idea kind of went out the window somewhere between the '77 Toyota Celica (that doesn't run) and the Subaru B.R.A.T. pickup. Or maybe it was between the Lincoln Nagivator and the 5-door Subaru station wagon. Or maybe it was between the 30 year old Mercedes diesel station wagon and the supercharged Silverado Harley-Briggs&Stratton hauler. Or maybe it was between the motorcycle with the bike rack and the Lincoln Town Car. Oh heck, I don't know. With all the 4-door economy sedans, and subjective "everybody is right" sports car definitions, it's hard to say.

Hey. Maybe words do mean things after all. What a novel concept.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

RIS said:


> Maybe in Texas where you live it is.
> 
> It was about 11:30 pm where "The mouth that runneth over" lives, and he was logged in for over an hour after I posted my question.


Stalker, much? :thumbsup:

Just proves you are posting on here for nothing other than a reaction.

Unsubscribed.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

RIS said:


> *So what are we looking for here? Performance, or comfort and safety? The reason I ask, is because there is a correct tool for every job. And if comfort and safety are the primary goals, I would recommend a nice soft sofa.*
> 
> Here's the deal: When attempting to claim that their 4-door economy sedans and 5-door station wagons are sports cars, the hopelessly lame are claiming that the spectacular mid-13 second performance of their particular 4-door economy sedan / 5-door station wagon is what makes their vehicle a "sports car". When I point out that for the same money, you can buy four motorcycles that run in the 9s, stop faster, corner up to 50% harder (not to mention better fuel mileage and cheaper insurance), then suddenly it becomes about comfort and safety.


Motorcycle are irrelevant to the context of the thread which is sportcars and bicycles.

So basically what you are saying is that just about *anybody *can go out and by a motorcycle, even the McDonalds Fryer guy down the street, and run nines...Kinda takes the challenge out of it, for me that is the fun. I suppose you have completely convinced me that any idiot can go fast on a motorcycle...I'm sure you can find plenty of supporting video evidence of that on youtube as well.

I'm outta here.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Would this be considered a sports car worthy of the thread if you put a rack on it? A rear rack would have to be positioned carefully I suppose...http://www.oldbug.com/newmanvw.htm. I want it but can't afford it...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

RIS said:


> Okay, that's three times.
> 
> You are now free to enlighten the rest of us simple folks, by citing the exact legal statute that you refer to.
> 
> ...


Weak argument? You're the one who argued that 4 door sedans don't qualify as sports cars, then proceeded to post a bunch of videos about motorcycles!?

My apologies for not being clear, I equated "legal" to mean "standards used by many companies." Not in regards to state or federal law, but in regards to a company's corporate policy. Since one definition of legal is "conforming to or permitted by law or established rules," my statements are accurate - corporate policy = established rules.

I wouldn't expect you to understand the difference between connotation and denotation, but it's ok, because you own a motorcycle. 

"Legal" or not, you were proven wrong. A sports car does not have to be a 2-door coupe, nor does it have to be a convertible. And many sports cars are sedans.

Good talk.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

mopartodd said:


> Motorcycle are irrelevant to the context of the thread which is sportcars and bicycles.


So are '77 Toyota Celicas (that don't run), Subaru B.R.A.T.s, supercharged Silverago pickups, Lincoln Nagivators, and 30 year old Mercedes diesel station wagons. But I don't see the same histrionic hand-wringing over that.

Why the fixation on motorcycles? There were cars in those videos too. Many of them were sports cars, and the rest were vehicles that others had already posted.

There has been only one member's motorcycle posted, and it wasn't mine.



> So basically what you are saying is that just about *anybody *can go out and by a motorcycle, even the McDonalds Fryer guy down the street, and run nines...Kinda takes the challenge out of it, for me that is the fun.


Well, if you want high performance to be a challenge, I guess a Subaru 5-door station wagon may actually be a good choice for you, because that's a challenge on the magnitude of curing cancer.

I have no idea why you would think that I said that anybody can ride. It is true that anyone can buy a motorcycle, but riding is a skill set that must be learned. Owning a motorcycle doesn't make you a rider, any more than owning a pen makes you a poet.

I posted this earlier, you may have missed it:



RIS said:


> ...it has been my experience that about 90% of folks who attempt to operate motorcycles on public roads, cannot correctly answer the following two questions relating to stopping and turning a competent road motorcycle:
> 
> 1) Which way do you push the handlebars to make the motorcycle turn left?
> 
> ...


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

RIS said:


> I have no idea why you would think that I said that anybody can ride. It is true that anyone can buy a motorcycle, but riding is a skill set that must be learned. Owning a motorcycle doesn't make you a rider, any more than owning a pen makes you a poet.


...and right there is a shining example of your idiocy.

Just as any shmoe who buys a donor bike doesn't have the skill set necessary for making them a rider, any shmoe buying a sports car doesn't have the skill set necessary for making them a good driver.

Yet you claim that "*With cars, it's not so hard. You shift out of "Park", step on the gas, step on the ABS brakes, and turn the steering wheel.*"

That is worthy of a whole bushel full of laughs, at your expense. Especially for folks who have a great deal of experience on the track.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> Weak argument? You're the one who argued that 4 door sedans don't qualify as sports cars, then proceeded to post a bunch of videos about motorcycles!?
> 
> *My apologies for not being clear, I equated "legal" to mean "standards used by many companies." Not in regards to state or federal law, but in regards to a company's corporate policy.* Since one definition of legal is "conforming to or permitted by law or established rules," my statements are accurate - corporate policy = established rules.
> 
> ...


In every lie, there's always a little bit of truth.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, sputnik, I guess that would have a lot to do with how you define "a great deal of experience on the track". Like for example, are we talking about someone who has done a couple of track days in a car, or are we talking about someone who has had more than a little training in high-performance driving, has earned an expert road racing license, and has served as a road racing instructor?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

RIS said:


> Well, sputnik, I guess that would have a lot to do with how you define "a great deal of experience on the track". Like for example, are we talking about someone who has done a couple of track days in a car, or are we talking about someone who has had more than a little training in high-performance driving, has earned an expert road racing license, and has served as a road racing instructor?


RIS, you got owned by this thread. Now go away, nobody wants you here anymore.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

RIS said:


> Well, sputnik, I guess that would have a lot to do with how you define "a great deal of experience on the track". Like for example, are we talking about someone who has done a couple of track days in a car, or are we talking about someone who has had more than a little training in high-performance driving, has earned an expert road racing license, and has served as a road racing instructor?


More deflection.

Let's get back on track (pun intended).

You claim:

"With cars, it's not so hard. You shift out of "Park", step on the gas, step on the ABS brakes, and turn the steering wheel."

Going by your inane claim, anyone can "shift out of "Park", step on the gas, step on the ABS brakes, and turn the steering wheel" and be competitive on the track.

Your idle, oftentimes misguided, e-chest thumping continues to amuse me.

Signed,

Someone who has many thousands of miles of track experience and who has served as a road racing instructor and someone who continues to laugh at your wholly transparent antics in this thread, and many similar threads.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know.

You look more like an inner tube salesman that did a track day at T-hill six years ago.

Maybe these folks can help you:

http://www.johnmuirhealth.com/index.php/jmmdhs_pavilion.html


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

RIS said:


> I don't know.
> 
> You look more like an inner tube salesman that did a track day at T-hill six years ago.
> 
> ...


More transparent antics from Inspector Clouseau.

Keep on Googling but be careful of getting tired from jumping to all of those erroneous conclusions!

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## anthonygobot (Apr 9, 2009)

2001 Acura Integra (sorry bad pic of the car) About an hour before this photo I was stuck in the worst downpour and also managed to flip the **** out of my bike on a baby head. Fun.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Not mine, but a great picture. GT2 with a muddy MTB.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

If it came with a back seat, it's not a sports car.

A Sunbeam Tiger is a sports car:










...especially if it's got over 400 horsepower:


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Turbo Squid (Apr 30, 2010)

That F40 pic always makes me smile when I see it surface from the abyss of the internet.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Gone Baby Gone*



AWDfreak said:


> Are there any Japanese sports car owners who haul bikes? I remember seeing some Toyota MR2s and a Nissan S13...


Here's a pic of what I thought was the perfect car for NM. 29MPG up to 90MPH, pre-dented and had a hitch mount. May it RIP.










Parking in a garage and at work meant I only put the top on when I was at the trailhead.

I'm considering a 07/08 Porsche Cayman as a replacement. Any opinions on that as a mid-priced sporty vehicle? Roof rack is where the bike(s) would sit.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

cbr6fs said:


>


THAT, my friends, is a true sports car. And a fine example I might add. :ihih:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, I think this thread is finally on track. :thumbsup:


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

notaknob said:


> I'm considering a 07/08 Porsche Cayman as a replacement. Any opinions on that as a mid-priced sporty vehicle? Roof rack is where the bike(s) would sit.


Cayman is currently the best car Porsche offer at the moment IMO.
It's certainly by far the best handling and the best road car solution for 99% of folks.

Don't get me wrong the 911 can be an amazing machine on the right day in the right hands and modern examples are a million times better than the earlier examples, but you can only go so far with such a fundamentally flawed design.

So for me the Cayman is the pick of the crop right now.
Also worth trying the new 370z as well though, is a lot less subtle than the Cayman and has more of a old school feel.
The Cayman is probably a better car, but i prefer the 370z as i feel it has more character.

Best bet though is to just book a test drive and try em out for yourself.
Just make sure you get plenty of seat time, as those little things that seem niggles on a 10 min drive really start getting annoying after a few hours.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

cbr6fs said:


>


Freaking sweet dude!


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn! I could only get to page 5 before I had enough. Its such a damn shame that a thread that had so much potential has turned into such a lame waste of bandwidth.

Look guys, in the future, either post a damn picture, OR keep your snide and lame criticisms to yourself or GTFO. I mean really... you're going to argue about whether a sedan is a sports car or not, whether a 2 door car is or not, drive off the OP with criticism about how how camaro isn't a sports car when you're too lame to know that many old school gearheads don't consider anthing that isn't aircooled a real porsche... whatever.

A true gearhead who loves cars and loves driving really wants to see it all, just like a true motorcyclist doesn't care if you ride a Harley or German, Italian, or Japanese, like a true bicyclist doesn't care if you ride street or dirt or both... so long as you're out there pedaling who really gives a damn?... I am currently sportscarless, but I love seeing pictures of other people's rides, and the photo count is WAY too low in this thread...... and now you've got me ranting and doing it to.... so:


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

GpzGuy said:


> Damn! I could only get to page 5 before I had enough. Its such a damn shame that a thread that had so much potential has turned into such a lame waste of bandwidth.
> 
> Look guys, in the future, either post a damn picture, OR keep your snide and lame criticisms to yourself or GTFO. I mean really... you're going to argue about whether a sedan is a sports car or not, whether a 2 door car is or not, drive off the OP with criticism about how how camaro isn't a sports car when you're too lame to know that many old school gearheads don't consider anthing that isn't aircooled a real porsche... whatever.
> 
> A true gearhead who loves cars and loves driving really wants to see it all, just like a true motorcyclist doesn't care if you ride a Harley or German, Italian, or Japanese, like a true bicyclist doesn't care if you ride street or dirt or both... so long as you're out there pedaling who really gives a damn?... I am currently sportscarless, but I love seeing pictures of other people's rides, and the photo count is WAY too low in this thread...... and now you've got me ranting and doing it to.... so:


Photos are a bit boring when it comes to cars, so here's a vid of me little hairdressers car at a local track earlier this year.






I'd had an "off" in a previous session and knocked out the geometry so that's why the right front wheels locking up.

Absolutely nothing what-so-ever to do with MTB's but hopefully it'll pull the thread back towards cars and media content :thumbsup:

Cheers
Mark


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Would this be considered a sports car worthy of the thread if you put a rack on it? A rear rack would have to be positioned carefully I suppose...http://www.oldbug.com/newmanvw.htm. I want it but can't afford it...


Oh HELL YEAH! That my friends is some serious wrench time. And I used to have a bike rack on the back of my '74 VW Bug (my first car... bought it for $800 when I was 15)... it clamped onto the rear fender and had an upside down U with two arms off of it. I think it was made by Rhode Gear, but I don't remember.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

cbr6fs said:


> Photos are a bit boring when it comes to cars, so here's a vid of me little hairdressers car at a local track earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Looks like that first left hander kept giving you problems....


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

GpzGuy said:


> Oh HELL YEAH! That my friends is some serious wrench time. And I used to have a bike rack on the back of my '74 VW Bug (my first car... bought it for $800 when I was 15)... it clamped onto the rear fender and had an upside down U with two arms off of it. I think it was made by Rhode Gear, but I don't remember.


Can you imagine? Let alone what it would cost in today's dollars, or if you weren't Paul Newman? Sure would be fun to drive that sucker. I had a '70 myself, good memories with that car...


----------



## sunbrn (Sep 8, 2008)

GpzGuy said:


> Damn! I could only get to page 5 before I had enough. Its such a damn shame that a thread that had so much potential has turned into such a lame waste of bandwidth.
> 
> Look guys, in the future, either post a damn picture, OR keep your snide and lame criticisms to yourself or GTFO. I mean really... you're going to argue about whether a sedan is a sports car or not, whether a 2 door car is or not, drive off the OP with criticism about how how camaro isn't a sports car when you're too lame to know that many old school gearheads don't consider anthing that isn't aircooled a real porsche... whatever.
> 
> ...


well said, so here is a pic I stole from google.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jtmartino said:


> It's a "legal definition" to a lot of companies. I was trying to make a point that many different, 4 door vehicles are considered sports cars. And the automotive and insurance industries agree with me, which is why I had to pay extra insurance on my Impreza, and why I didn't pick the Mazdaspeed over my GT


Kinda depends on the insurance company in this case. I told them I have an impreza WRX wagon, the VIN and all the important info, and all it shows up as is "impreza wagon", I don't pay any "extra", it's pretty cheap, considering that I live in one of the higher insurance regions. According to my insurance, it's not a "sports car".


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

sputnik said:


> *Thanks for the laughs.*


I was just reading some old thread from 2004 regarding Ellsworth warranties. Ironically, the reject "Pete" AKA "sputnik" popped up being...well...lets just say being himself! lol



Pete said:


> *Thanks for even more laughs* Tony


6 years later and still talking about "laughs". Sounds like the patient at the asylum "laughing" all by himself


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I was just reading some old thread from 2004 regarding Ellsworth warranties. Ironically, the reject "Pete" AKA "sputnik" popped up being...well...lets just say being himself! lol
> 
> 6 years later and still talking about "laughs". Sounds like the patient at the asylum "laughing" all by himself


And that patient is probably happier then you or I will ever be, which is all that really matters.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Are you being sarcastic?

I don't usually use big words, but Peter S. Fagerlin is the poster boy for megalomania and narcissism.

He is one strange duck. A duck who tries to look like he's got it all together on the surface, but under the water, he's paddling for all he's worth. You realize that what we see here is just the tip of the iceberg for him (in terms of internet bragging), right?

He has made a lifetime vocation out of giving himself a hernia, pestering anyone that he can corner, telling them of how great he is.

The sad part is, that money appears to be his "god". And for all of it that slips through his fingers, there is always somebody within his field of view that has more.

And as much as he tries to impress other people with "things", he is constantly coming face to face with someone who's vehicle is faster, who's mountain bike is nicer, who's wife is younger and hotter, who's job is more exciting, who lives someplace more exotic, who's in better shape than him, and on, and on, and on...

Peter Fagerlin's life is hell. I thought everybody could see that.


----------



## 118cbl95 (Aug 30, 2004)

*In my Caterham*


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Kinda depends on the insurance company in this case. I told them I have an impreza WRX wagon, the VIN and all the important info, and all it shows up as is "impreza wagon", I don't pay any "extra", it's pretty cheap, considering that I live in one of the higher insurance regions. According to my insurance, it's not a "sports car".


You're absolutely right - my last car, an Impreza 2.5 RS (sedan), qualified as a "sports car" through State Farm and Progressive, but not Esurance?

I currently have AAA, and the rep I spoke with over the phone indicated that a WRX, Lancer Evo, Mazdaspeed 3, and VW R32 are all high-risk "sports cars" and would cost as such.

Hey, I didn't make it up...just reporting from experience.


----------



## idahodirt (May 6, 2010)

Not a sports car but I'll play along.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

cbr6fs said:


>


Is this a true setup? What are the load bars from? This could be part of the solution to get my bike on my Boxster.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

dblvanos said:


> Is this a true setup? What are the load bars from? This could be part of the solution to get my bike on my Boxster.


Don't think it would work on the Boxster. The Elise is a targa, so the rear bar has some solid bodywork to stick onto (looks like suction cup mounts).


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

Crack Monkey said:


> Don't think it would work on the Boxster. The Elise is a targa, so the rear bar has some solid bodywork to stick onto (looks like suction cup mounts).


Right,

But as of now my only option is to drill through a hard top and do a permanent install with a roof rack. So those bars with a hard top are a more pleasant option than drilling through a hardtop and having a rack that will never come off.

So who makes the bars and is there actual documented use.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

dblvanos said:


> So who makes the bars and is there actual documented use.


5 minutes of poking around some Lotus forums indicates those bars are vaporware. Somebody built a prototype, which is pictured, but they never went into production.


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Porsche do a roof rack kit for the 911 but i couldn't find anything for the Boxster.
http://www.porsche.com/uk/accessori...adhalter-boxster-986-transport&hideintro=true

This i'll do the trick though
http://www.birdautomotive.com/Bike Rack Boxster.htm

Cheers
Mark


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok found it, Porsche do do a roof rack system for the Boxster here.
http://www.rahul.net/dennisp/boxster/boxster-rts.shtml


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

cbr6fs said:


> Porsche do a roof rack kit for the 911 but i couldn't find anything for the Boxster.
> http://www.porsche.com/uk/accessori...adhalter-boxster-986-transport&hideintro=true
> 
> This i'll do the trick though
> ...


Porsche did make a rack for the 986 Boxster, but left us with a 987 searching for options. The bird rack is ok, but the only way my bike(scalpel) and most of my friends bikes will work with that style rack is using a frame adapter. Between the frame adapter and that rack it all is a sloppy mess of straps and just too much movement for me.

Thanks though I appreciate the effort


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll trade your 987 for my Miata + hitch + rack. Problem solved.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

Crack Monkey said:


> I'll trade your 987 for my Miata + hitch + rack. Problem solved.


That would solve my problem lol... and reduce my tire cost, but me+flat 6 =  

Looks like the old 90 quattro has a safe place reserved as the bike hauler. I will keep looking and will get the problem solved at some point.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

118cbl95 said:


>


That's the way I'd like to ride. Very nice!

Zero


----------



## 118cbl95 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks guy. It's a very nice car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Mini*

The Cooper is probably more of a sports car than most "sports" cars.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

dblvanos said:


> That would solve my problem lol... and reduce my tire cost, but me+flat 6 =
> 
> Looks like the old 90 quattro has a safe place reserved as the bike hauler. I will keep looking and will get the problem solved at some point.


How well does the new boxster stack up in SS? There's a lot of heavyweights in that class.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

nsomniac said:


> How well does the new boxster stack up in SS? There's a lot of heavyweights in that class.


Mine is a 06 S, that picture is from a cool fall day. I showed up on worn out pilot sport 2's and just bumped tire psi up about 5lbs. I was running with c5 vettes that showed up in car haulers and dot r tires. Was my first event in two years and I was running about 3 seconds behind the vettes. I think with more practice, dot r's and some more aggressive camber settings the car (and I) would have shown better. However it will be years before I get aggressive about autocross, it is one thing to drop 1k into bike parts that will last a decade, another to shred a 1k set of tires in two events. I just don't have the stomach nor wallet for it. A shifter cart would be a better solution for me but I have one too many hobbies as it is, bike, skiing, and wakeboarding.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

nsomniac said:


> How well does the new boxster stack up in SS? There's a lot of heavyweights in that class.


You in to autox?


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

dblvanos said:


> You in to autox?




















I'm into it pretty hard. I'm waiting for the June bonus to fit some custom valved AST's and Vorschlag camber plates, and the car will finally be complete. Everyone said the X was too heavy to compete, but it took 4th in Pax last year in a region that routinely has 60-100 drivers per event and 5 top 8 finishers in nationals last year, and that was when I was running bone stock with an STU tune. This year figures to be a little more interesting.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

nsomniac said:


>


Nice! I am always impressed by how fast those cars are.

I think my girlfriend would have liked to have an oh sh$t bar like your car that day. She screemed the whole first lap round lol.... To her credit I did sign her up to co-drive the car, and she was romping on the car by the end of the day.

The first picture is from the first lap in first hard brake zone, she was not prepared as you can see by how far her head is forward. Second picture she is driving, and starting to enjoy it. I think she thought it was going to be a bunch of boys acting silly in a parking lot.

I read a little farther back and saw you had a B5 S4, before the 90 I had a 94 URS4, she was chipped and would surprise MANY "sports" cars. How was your experience with the B5 S4, I am scared of them from a $$$ standpoint, I have read lots of bad stories.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

dblvanos said:


> Nice! I am always impressed by how fast those cars are.
> 
> I think my girlfriend would have liked to have an oh sh$t bar like your car that day. She screemed the whole first lap round lol.... To her credit I did sign her up to co-drive the car, and she was romping on the car by the end of the day.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the URS4. My B5 was a money pit. I wanted to do a lot as far as performance parts, but half my upgrade money went to constant repairs. I loved the car and the look, but it cost a fortune just to keep it running.


----------



## gearz (Aug 31, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

I can put one bike in the car as long as I take both wheels off. 










I won't take it on dirt roads though. Not my daily driver.....


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

gearz said:


> I can put one bike in the car as long as I take both wheels off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! You have one that's still running? The 928 was my dream car as a 13 year-old. I almost talked my dad into buying one (back then $45K) but my mom intervened.


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*Triumph Spitfire*

Works best as bike stand. Bike is escape pod.


----------



## nattimtnbk (Jul 27, 2009)

*Help Me Win The Rockstar Please Vote*

Hey all. here is the deal TITUS is having a competition, ( 4 wheels for 2 wheels). They are willing to trade a Rockstar 29er for a deserving entry. My 1965 ECONOTITUS demo hauler all decaled out ready to come to your town is just amazing. All I need is for as many of you to vote as possible. I am in the lead score wise but need more votes to win it.

In return I am throwing a party at Hueston Woods. AWESOMEFEST 2010!!!! There will be a free site to hang out at as well as the only Bike Shop in Ohio that is located Just in front of the trail head, not to mention the Volunteer base camp at the bottom of another trail. so come out the weekend of JULY 9-11 2010 chances are we have already met. I might have even rode with you.

Just follow the link, add the app, and vote for me give me 5 stars and I will win this bike. thanks again.

http://apps.facebook.com/ideachallen...=5&ideaID=9989


----------



## gearz (Aug 31, 2004)

Nat said:


> Cool! You have one that's still running? The 928 was my dream car as a 13 year-old. I almost talked my dad into buying one (back then $45K) but my mom intervened.


It's a 1988 so it's 22 years old but runs great and is in mint condition. Has about 90K miles on it. They were going for 75K in '88, no way I could have afforded one new back then.


----------



## gearz (Aug 31, 2004)

Bikerbob.com said:


> Works best as bike stand. Bike is escape pod.


Love it! My first car as a 16 year old was a 1967 red Spitfire with 1079cc of displacement. I loved that car till I blew up the engine. 
Great to have a mobile bike stand, maybe go into business?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

gearz said:


> It's a 1988 so it's 22 years old but runs great and is in mint condition. Has about 90K miles on it. They were going for 75K in '88, no way I could have afforded one new back then.


Once again, if it has a a back seat, it's not a sports car.

I've spent time with the 928, and I'm just not a fan.

BTW- They actually listed for about $10K less than you state, and they weren't selling for anything even approaching that. I worked for a Porsche dealer, and they couldn't GIVE away 928 coupes.

Kelley Blue Book apparently doesn't list valuations of cars more than 20 years old, but the ASKING prices on auto trader start out at $4,500 for 928 S4 coupes today, and I'm guessing that just like when they were new, they aren't selling for anything near the advertised prices.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Bikerbob.com said:


> Works best as bike stand. Bike is escape pod.


It doesn't get any more on topic than a British racing green sports car with a mountain bike on a rack.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice Spitfire! My first car was a '60 TR-3. Didn't ever try a rack back then, was too busy dr4iving...


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

RIS said:


> Once again, if it has a a back seat, it's not a sports car.
> 
> I've spent time with the 928, and I'm just not a fan.
> 
> ...


So these are not "sports cars"? The number of seats does not dictate if it is a sports car, it is the intended purpose of the vehicle that does. I will agree that the purity of the driving experience can diminish with larger cars, and concede that a 928 fits as GT car in the sports car world. Your argument is like saying only a full rigid or an all mountain are only true mountain bikes, it does not account for any variations in the segment.


----------



## SexualChocolate (Mar 15, 2009)

Not mine but a local car I was using as inspiration to outfit my Z4...









Here were my babies, they are gone now though...fkn Ike...


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

SexualChocolate said:


> Not mine but a local car I was using as inspiration to outfit my Z4...
> 
> Here were my babies, they are gone now though...fkn Ike...


MMMMMM/// 

S52 or S54?


----------



## SexualChocolate (Mar 15, 2009)

dblvanos said:


> MMMMMM///
> 
> S52 or S54?


S52 with minor mods on her and more in the garage.
On her were, ECIS intake, B&B TriFlo, UUC SSK, UUC RKIII, 19" IForged Aeros, Euro side markers, Hamann Front spoiler and CF prespoilers, Hamann rear diffuser, maybe some more I am forgetting.

In the garage was a FK coilovers, RD sway cars, GC camber kit, GC RSMs, Ebay headers, ProjectorZ headlighs, VPD oil cooler, Hamann wing, and a whole lot of other stuff that floated away lol.

I really miss her. I am still recovering from the hurricane and cannot afford to buy another one just yet. Currently I am rocking what I call a big M coupe wannabe, an FX45 hahaha.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Bikerbob.com said:


> Works best as bike stand. Bike is escape pod.


Dude! Awesome! I used to have one of those.. Mine was white with both the hard and the soft top. I litterally bought it off of a farmer who had it in the back of his barn for over a decade... after I got it running and fixed, I sold it for 4X what I paid for it.... Loved it, but couldn't pass up the money.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Clubman S 0-60 in 6.5 very fun in the twisties


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

Want another one? '76. Hard top included. Here it is just repainted.
I'll throw in a Saris Bones!

Trade for bike decent bike/frame.

I don't have the tools or skills, or patience.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmmmm........

Its very tempting.... but while I do have the tools/skills/knowledge/patience, between my career and house remodeling what I don't have is the time. Plus what I've promised myself my next car will be is this:










Audi S5 Coupe.


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

If a camaro is a sports car then so is this.  

Back when cars were cars and men were men. 9 inch drum brakes, single pot master cylinder, 13inch wheels, bias ply tires. Optional seat belts, hazards, reverse lights. Non collapsible steering column, steel dash. Power steering from a car 10 times it's size. More steering links than an erector set. 4/60 A/C. Its hotter in the car than on the trail. yea, you know you want one.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Pushbutton / 273?


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

I wish I had the pushbutton. So cool. :thumbsup: This is a 65 and it's a floor shift 273. Only the 1964 had the pushbutton as far as I know.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

yossarian said:


> If a camaro is a sports car then so is this.
> 
> Back when cars were cars and men were men. 9 inch drum brakes, single pot master cylinder, 13inch wheels, bias ply tires. Optional seat belts, hazards, reverse lights. Non collapsible steering column, steel dash. Power steering from a car 10 times it's size. More steering links than an erector set. 4/60 A/C. Its hotter in the car than on the trail. yea, you know you want one.


273 HiPo? Some people will never understand what it's like to drive something like this. Definitely not for everyone.


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

No luck there either, just a tired old 2bbl. Someday doing a mild 318.


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I like the bike.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

yossarian said:


> If a camaro is a sports car then so is this.
> 
> Back when cars were cars and men were men. 9 inch drum brakes, single pot master cylinder, 13inch wheels, bias ply tires. Optional seat belts, hazards, reverse lights. Non collapsible steering column, steel dash. Power steering from a car 10 times it's size. More steering links than an erector set. 4/60 A/C. Its hotter in the car than on the trail. yea, you know you want one.


 Unique car to have. When I was in about the 8th grade ('69) two older friends both had one similar to yours. I thought it was pretty cool banging the buttons to shift.

'60's was a good time for cars. On my street alone we had a '67 Charger across the street where the kid would see how much rubber he could leave on the road every time he left the house. Next to them the old man had a BB Biscayne with the hide-a-way headlights, '64 Caddy next to him with all the fins, my friend's mom at the end of the street drove a Buick GS. Next to him was some guy that had a Mustang 500KR.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Nezart said:


>


Wow. Is that a real Honda Civic?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Unique car to have. When I was in about the 8th grade ('69) two older friends both had one similar to yours. I thought it was pretty cool banging the buttons to shift.
> 
> '60's was a good time for cars. On my street alone we had a '67 Charger across the street where the kid would see how much rubber he could leave on the road every time he left the house. Next to them the old man had a BB Biscayne with the hide-a-way headlights, '64 Caddy next to him with all the fins, my friend's mom at the end of the street drove a Buick GS. Next to him was some guy that had a Mustang 500KR.


 Stop it. You're bringing back good memories.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nezart (Jul 20, 2009)

RIS said:


> Wow. Is that a real Honda Civic?


I Heart Haters


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Nezart said:


> I Heart Haters


I don't hate Honda Civics.

They are an amazingly versatile automobile. Two years ago, some guy's mom was giving him rides to high school in a Civic. Today, after simply removing the springs, hub caps, and muffler, the same vehicle serves as his "race car".


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

mopartodd said:


> Stop it. You're bringing back good memories.:thumbsup:


Yea, most guys I knew drove some kind of "muscle car" then. (even if it did have a slant6 )


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

My first car was a '64 Nova SS 2-door hardtop with a V8, floor shift, dual exhaust, and bucket seats.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Seeing as how the S in S2000 stands for SPORT  and there's a lack of a sweet2k in this thread with a bike on it, here's mine.  Sure it's not that fast but it's a two seat`er drop top that I totally dig!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

norcom said:


> Seeing as how the S in S2000 stands for SPORT  and there's a lack of a sweet2k in this thread with a bike on it, here's mine.  Sure it's not that fast but it's a two seat`er drop top that I totally dig!


It coulnd't get any more on topic that this. :thumbsup:


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

fun with bald rears:


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

yossarian said:


> Yea, most guys I knew drove some kind of "muscle car" then. (even if it did have a slant6 )


My mom had a 66 barracuda, red w/ black stripes, 273 HiPo. It was cool to ride in the back and have that huge window to look out of.:thumbsup:

I'd trade my Coronet for one of those...or a lil Red Express if I could find the right one.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

yossarian said:


> Yea, most guys I knew drove some kind of "muscle car" then. (even if it did have a slant6 )


You bring up a good point. Most of the cars rolling around then weren't muscle cars. I was just reminiscing about the variety of "interesting" cars that were just on one short, suburban street in 1969.


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

norcom said:


> Seeing as how the S in S2000 stands for SPORT  and there's a lack of a sweet2k in this thread with a bike on it, here's mine.  Sure it's not that fast but it's a two seat`er drop top that I totally dig!


I love your car! looks awesome! (also love the kayak next to it)


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> You bring up a good point. Most of the cars rolling around then weren't muscle cars. I was just reminiscing about the variety of "interesting" cars that were just on one short, suburban street in 1969.


Not only that, those old cars are not as fast as most of us would like to remember them. The manufacturers supplied the magazines with modified ringers, the magazines tended to modify them further (slicks, open headers, rear end gears), and the results were utterly meaningless.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

I blew the headgasket in my daily driver, so I was forced to wedge my bike in the miata:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Another on-topic post. :thumbsup:


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

norcom said:


> Seeing as how the S in S2000 stands for SPORT  and there's a lack of a sweet2k in this thread with a bike on it, here's mine.  Sure it's not that fast but it's a two seat`er drop top that I totally dig!


I like the 'yak. What kind is that?


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

RIS said:


> Another on-topic post. :thumbsup:


Yea, need less econobox and GT in this thread.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

karpiel666 said:


> Yea, need less econobox and GT in this thread.


Preach it! :thumbsup:


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

zmiko said:


> I love your car! looks awesome! (also love the kayak next to it)


Thanks! 



GpzGuy said:


> I like the 'yak. What kind is that?


Thanks!  It's a Necky Chatham 17. It's a bit heavy but with all the oyster beds here in the gulf, I don't mind. It's held up and has some battle scars. I wouldn't mind a carbon version but if I ran that thing over the oysters I would probably cry. Went out today for a 22 mile padde from Wakulla springs into the gulf; No oil here yet. Hopefully it manages to stay away from my paddling area, somehow.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

How's this:


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

traffic002 said:


> How's this:


ummmm, awesome! How scary is the handling with the bike hanging off the back? I remember my 93T being terrifying on mountain roads on a trip when it was fully loaded, including a cooler full of beer and ice in the rear trunk. 

I'll always have a soft spot for SW20's.


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

i got to page 2 and just wanted to express my lulz at the guy who got owned by the 996/MTB owner. kudos, sweet ride.



RIS said:


> If it came with a back seat, it's not a sports car.


i'm gonna go out on a limb and assume (perhaps fallaciously) that you've never enjoyed the butter smooth refinement and raw power of a 996 turbo.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kris said:


> ummmm, awesome! How scary is the handling with the bike hanging off the back? I remember my 93T being terrifying on mountain roads on a trip when it was fully loaded, including a cooler full of beer and ice in the rear trunk.
> 
> I'll always have a soft spot for SW20's.


I'm more afraid of what might happen to my bike to really hang things out. Also, my tires never get warmed enough to have the ultimate grip like on the track. Actually, it's raining most of the time I ride, so tires are as cold as stone and have about as much grip.

I've refined the suspension quite a bit. And spent a lot of time with my '91turbo on the track. I picked up this hardtop NA specifically for track duties and set it up to be very responsive but forgiving.

Fun to dog 350z on the track with only 135hp. What's even funnier is to dog Miatas in the tight section and have them wave me by coming onto the front straight. I get to about their door and start going backward. The Miata actually has more top end and is faster down the front straight!!

Here is a funny video of me in my turbo car in my earlier days...


----------



## neongreen (Jan 6, 2010)

On topic post:










Not a sports car you might say, but that's because you haven't seen what's under the hood.


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

I just wish ppl would use the WRX and EVO for what it was meant for.... RALLY!.. I hate seeing lowered Evos and WRXs. A nice 1-1.5 inch lift with some all terrains and skid plates... now that is sexy


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

neongreen said:


> On topic post:
> Not a sports car you might say, but that's because you haven't seen what's under the hood.


the SVO motor don't make it an SVO buddy  rad truck though. i was about to buy a rack for my mustang till i found this thread. i didn't really like the idea of the bike hanging out for grabs to anyone with more pocket knife than integrity anyhow.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Killertofu said:


> i'm gonna go out on a limb and assume (perhaps fallaciously) that you've never enjoyed the butter smooth refinement and raw power of a 996 turbo.


I learned how to drive in a brand new 911 Turbo, at the Porsche dealership that I worked at. It was the opposite of "butter smooth refinement" and had all the raw power of a wet fart. It seemed more like a VW Beetle with a hair-dryer attached to the engine.

Any modern sporting motorcycle of over 400cc and two cylinders would have dropped it like a dirty shirt.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

lol lyke 4 sure, them ppl r so stupid 4 lwering.









































































So lyke, u get wat im sayin..?



suecyde said:


> I just wish ppl would use the WRX and EVO for what it was meant for.... RALLY!.. I hate seeing lowered Evos and WRXs. A nice 1-1.5 inch lift with some all terrains and skid plates... now that is sexy


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

RIS said:


> I learned how to drive in a brand new 911 Turbo, at the Porsche dealership that I worked at. It was the opposite of "butter smooth refinement" and had all the raw power of a wet fart. It seemed more like a VW Beetle with a hair-dryer attached to the engine.
> 
> Any modern sporting motorcycle of over 400cc and two cylinders would have dropped it like a dirty shirt.


which obviously wasn't a 996 turbo  /case


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow... I guess ppl are sensitive around here!.... I never called anyone stupid... most the vehicle in the pictures are not lowered. A few are time attack specified but the rally vehicles actually sit about .5" higher than stock.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

suecyde said:


> Wow... I guess ppl are sensitive around here!.... I never called anyone stupid... most the vehicle in the pictures are not lowered. A few are time attack specified but the rally vehicles actually sit about .5" higher than stock.


Doesn't look like a rally car to me, maybe dakar.








Hellz yea, this must be a mad tite rally car yo, its lifted even moar!!!


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

suecyde said:


> Wow... I guess ppl are sensitive around here!.... I never called anyone stupid... most the vehicle in the pictures are not lowered. A few are time attack specified but the rally vehicles actually sit about .5" higher than stock.


And perhaps you need to look up what rally means, in terms of auto racing.

A rally is not specifically dirt based.


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

Point made. The Hella Unflush looks Sexxy. Lowered Evos and WRXs are just not my thing.. unless it is race specific.


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

karpiel666 said:


> And perhaps you need to look up what rally means, in terms of auto racing.
> 
> A rally is not specifically dirt based.


quoted for truth.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Killertofu said:


> which obviously wasn't a 996 turbo  /case


The 996 is a 911 turbo. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_996

And in my rear view mirrors, the 996 appears to get just as small, just as fast, as any other 911 turbo.


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

RIS said:


> The 996 is a 911 turbo.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_996
> 
> And in my rear view mirrors, the 996 appears to get just as small, just as fast, as any other 911 turbo.


clarification:

all 996's are 911's
all 996's are not 911 turbos
all 911's are not 996's

i noticed something interesting about your post. that would be a distinct lack of actual experience with the car that i'm talking about other than from the outside. i mean, thats fine and all, its not the fastest or best thing on the planet but dont act like its some slow POS just because you had some experience with an older less refined slower chassis.

thats like me saying that a mustang from 2011 is crappy because the one from 1995 was crappy.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

"Fast" is a relative term.

My experience with a 996 turbo involves a guy who owns a professional stick-and-ball sports team of some sort, in the Pacific Northwest. Road racing (on four wheels) is a hobby of his. He uses his 996 turbo as his track day car. It is equipped with a full roll cage and unspecified go-fast parts. He is a road racing instructor, so I'll assume that he knows how to drive, and he assures me that no stock 996 turbo is as fast as his 996 turbo.

We engaged in a little "friendly" comparison.

I dropped him so fast that I initially thought that his engine had shut off. I was able to take him at will, anywhere I wanted. It wasn't even close. I'd slow down and wave him past, just so that I could pass him on one wheel again. He was losing time everywhere- accelerating, cornering speed, top speed, and on the brakes. When we spoke later, he told me that he had no idea what modern sporting motorcycles were capable of.

So from my perspective, there really isn't any significant difference between a 996 turbo and a VW Vanagon.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Killertofu said:


> ...that would be a distinct lack of actual experience with the car that i'm talking about...


Do you actually own a 996 turbo, or are you just another internet jerk-off, wasting my time?


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

RIS said:


> "Fast" is a relative term.
> 
> My experience with a 996 turbo involves a guy who owns a professional stick-and-ball sports team of some sort, in the Pacific Northwest. Road racing (on four wheels) is a hobby of his. He uses his 996 turbo as his track day car. It is equipped with a full roll cage and unspecified go-fast parts. He is a road racing instructor, so I'll assume that he knows how to drive, and he assures me that no stock 996 turbo is as fast as his 996 turbo.
> 
> ...


oh, there's the problem. you think im talking about performance. you commented on refinement, feel, and performance... then proceeded to go off on pure performance.

here is your logic played out:

car A is not as fast as vehicle B therefore car A is crap.

well, thats just horrible logic.

i am not a 911 owner nor do i even really aspire to be. i have real world hands on experience with cars like that as well as vipers, MKIV supras, ferrari, and other znazzy little machines that cost more than some people's houses... but this isn't about my resume... this is about you citing something as rubbish simply because you don't favor it.

the fastest cars specifically designed for specific venues are always faster than the fastest bikes for those particular venues.

i guess that means all bikes are crap.

ya know, unless there's some other reason to actually own and enjoy something.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

RIS said:


> ...are you just another internet jerk-off, wasting my time?


Man, can I pick 'em, or what.


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

way to crawfish away from your exposed ignorance.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

ris... no one cares about how fast motorcycles are. we get it, they're fast. let it go man, really :lol:


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> ris... no one cares about how fast motorcycles are. we get it, they're fast. let it go man, really :lol:


 :thumbsup:

Around here the bulk of the motorcycle community are a bunch of punks on sportbikes that can't obey traffic laws, or fat, balding old men on cruisers trying to be cool.

Motorcycles can be fast, not all are, but fast isn't everything.:nono:


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

RIS said:


> "Fast" is a relative term.


So very true in many ways.

My 85 323is _feels _faster then cars with more then twice the power and a similar weight, but I can honestly say I have never driven a car I would actually consider "fast".

Some think a stock wrx, s4, r32 etc is a lot of car and they showoff how "powerful" they are, others (me) feel like it's a nice sunday cruise going WOT and shifting at redline all over the place. Though, I know I could not immediatly handle a _real _fast car at its limits, even in a straight line.

This is a fast car, and a rally car, see how low it is?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I really dig this truck even if it has the wrong number of cylinders. Well done :thumbsup:



neongreen said:


> On topic post:


----------



## dewilmoth (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have a truck, so my Z06 will have to do. I'd post a pic, but it won't let me until I have 10 posts.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

dewilmoth said:


> I don't have a truck, so my Z06 will have to do. I'd post a pic, but it won't let me until I have 10 posts.


Which Nickelback CDs do you keep in the CD changer? :thumbsup:

Nah.... just funnin' ya! :band:


----------



## dewilmoth (Aug 31, 2011)

pimpbot said:


> Which Nickelback CDs do you keep in the CD changer? :thumbsup:
> 
> Nah.... just funnin' ya! :band:


Never had a CD in my car before. I've been searching for the Nickleback station on the Sat radio though, lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## mbjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

Sparkle Bear said:


> My ride shot by one of my friends who is an owner of a 65'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic is kind of grainy. What rack is that?

I need a rack to fit my car.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dang*



mbjeff said:


> That pic is kind of grainy. What rack is that?
> 
> I need a rack to fit my car.


That thing looks like it can time travel.

Interesting exhaust. Makes it kinda hard to stick a trailer hitch on there for a rack, tho.


----------



## mbjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah no kidding. I'm going to attempt to lower my back seats and stuff my bike in there if I ever need to.


----------



## Echo 7 (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to have a 99 C230 Krompressor and boy did it haul ass ....my brother in law also had that year same M3 and it was hot!! Thanks for the pic's I love them !! Also brought great memories !



Turbo Squid said:


> Ask and thou shalt receive. (Pictures spread throughout progress of car and stages of coolness)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

On my ex-986 (Willwood rack with 2 Yakima Vipers) at Malibu Creek State Park.










On my 993 (homemade copy of the Willwood) somewhere here in S.E.A.

Original one bike version:









Current two bike version:


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

]Some more Porsche love. (or audi/volkswagen in my case).


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

RIS said:


> Do you actually own a 996 turbo, or are you just another internet jerk-off, wasting my time?


.... asks the guy who posts on mountain bike message boards but doesn't ride a mountain bike.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Killertofu said:


> the SVO motor don't make it an SVO buddy  rad truck though. i was about to buy a rack for my mustang till i found this thread. i didn't really like the idea of the bike hanging out for grabs to anyone with more pocket knife than integrity anyhow.


Might no tbe an SVO motor,T-Bird Turbo Coupes had the 2.3L turbo's as well,and the '87-88's were almost identical to the SVO powertrains. Bet that thing scoots pretty good,I digs it (even if it ain't a sports_car_ ).

Post pics of your Stang,Brother :thumbsup:

I have actually hauled my 29er to the trail in this,once..I think I'll get a hitch rack. Not _quite _as stock as she looks (that was the plan ),seeing as she runs mid 12's (between a best of 12.3 and an average if 12.6) on street tires. All motor (so far ),no NOS or blower (yet). '94 GT ragtop.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5701159834/]


[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5636241480/]


I don't haul my bike in it to often but it is possible. Usually the bikes go in the beater truck. Soon i will get a rack for the Juke and use that for hauling.

I also used to autocross the Z, last season i races Redline Time Attack, this season ive only done a couple Time Attack events, next season i'm running it in NASA TT-B with hopes of moving it over to PT-B in 2013. Its pretty well sorted, dam near heim jointed and solid everything, Moton coilovers, wilwood brakes etc etc etc.

BTW sports cars are 2 door, 2 seaters, then roadsters are convertible sports cars. The others are sports sedans, sports coupes, and even sports wagons.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Not as quick as some of the others in here, but its a 6sp, turbo, so sport-ish. Also awd, its a blast and is awesome for road trips etc... A few upgrades to come but I keep spending all my money on bikes. Woops?


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice cars guys but if you don't have a rack on the back holding a (optional) muddy bike/s then don't post  This is "sports cars that you use to haul your bike" not "show off your nice car"

(Don't take me too seriously - I like looking at cars)

And rep to the guy who stuffed his bike in a Miata... I remember when I first bought my bike and I had no rack I had a lot of trouble fitting it my my midsize sedan! lol


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

well, that got off to a rough start, but nine pages later and it is looking better. I love seeing these cars with bikes on them, they all make me giggle a little bit. the lotus! that was awesome! I would post mine, but my sports car is the bus.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Couple of quick things really quick then ill quit adding fire to the flames....

#1. is there really a guy comparing the handling charachteristics of a supersport motorcycle (160-190hp/400-500lbs) to a 4wd sports car (400-500hp/3100-3200lbs)? Seriously? Of course a sportbike is going to outhandle most cars, and 9 times out of 10 will outrun them in a straight line. That doesnt mean said car is a "slow POS". Thats like saying a F16 will destroy a hayabusa, so a hayabusa must suck.

#2. The term sports car is a very loosely used term and applies to any vehicle with a specific motorsport venue in mind when built. IMO, this applies to muscle cars, tuner cars, exotics....etc...

#3. Is there really a volvo wagon in the sports car thread?

Anyways heres my "non"-sports car.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> ...
> #2. The term sports car is a *very loosely used term and applies to any vehicle with a specific motorsport venue in mind *when built. IMO, this applies to muscle cars, tuner cars, exotics....etc..
> 
> Anyways heres my "non"-sports car.


So by your defintion do these qualify as sports cars?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

No, because those are trucks. So they are sports trucks


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

AWDfreak said:


> This is the 21st century you bonehead. :nono:
> 
> There's not too much I can talk bad about the new Camaro. It does NOT use a live axle (the Mustang still does), it uses 4-wheel independent suspension...


GM took a good handling car (essentially a G8) and made it handle worse.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

tednugent said:


> GM took a good handling car (essentially a G8) and made it handle worse.


Im a huge camaro fan (Ive owned one of each generation with the exception of the fifth, which isnt really a camaro) and ill even agree to that. The current camaro is WAY to heavy in order to handle well. The suspension design is not flawed, it just has to big of a car to throw around. Thats why with an extra 103hp and an extra .5l, the new camaro only runs .3 of a second faster in the 1/4 than my 325hp 02, which is extremely sad. I worked for Chevrolet when the '10 camaro came out, and I laughed in the regional rep's face when he told us the performance specs for the new camaro.

Bottom line? Id buy a 2011 5.0 mustang GT in a heartbeat over a '10-'12 Camaro SS.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

The problem with sports car at the trail head is the meth heads who like to steal your stuff. 

Sold my 987 S, picked this up new, a few weeks later and nearly $9,000 in insurance claims for one meth head to mess up my evening. I have to say, if I had been driving my old rusty green Audi 90 to the trail this would not have happened. But when you pull up to a rural trail head driving a shiny d I ck mobile you can really expect less I guess. 

Be careful out there guys, I am in all honesty just happy the crooks didn’t wait around to try to rob us in person.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

$9000 for a broken window?


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

6k in damage to the interior, seat has holes in it from the glass and lots of scratched interior trim. Then another 3k in stolen contents from inside the car.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ohhhh ok, I was thinking "I know audi parts are exspensive, but damnnnnnn" lol.


----------



## Sideways Tim (Sep 27, 2011)

Good to see a Spitfire being used for bike transport. Using a rack is cheating though.


----------



## Sideways Tim (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the proper way to do it...



















It does take a little assembly time though


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

is that a v70 R I detect, I'm jelly.

I owned an R, but it was pricy and I blew the motor and sold it, now I drive 240's, haha

I used to haul bikes with this in the trunk:









That car was fun as hell. I loved blowing by Stang's and Camero's with that thing. I had it tuned for ~300whp & 320ft.lbs of torque to the front wheels, that car ate front tires as you can imagine, but damn being in college is expensive and I just couldn't afford to keep fixing her. A shame really. I really want to buy a p2 S60 or V70 for my next car, but in the mean time, I bought a pair of 240's. The wagon is awesome for hauling bikes, and in fact, I have 2 bikes in it now!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

and lawl at the "it's not a sports car" bs in this thread.

A true sports car, has 4cyl's, RWD, and a removable roof and are light, with stiff suspension, so spartan. So no, a 2door is not a sports car if you want to be real technical.

But to me "sports" refers to sporty cars, and thats what I think the OP meant.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

esundell90 said:


> is that a v70 R I detect, I'm jelly.
> 
> I owned an R, but it was pricy and I blew the motor and sold it, now I drive 240's, haha
> 
> ...


Its a V50 T5 AWD 6MT. I love it. Was looking at V70R's for a while, but they were a bit bigger than desired and I couldnt find one in manual in my price range. Loving the 50 though. That 850 is pretty cool, a '95? I had an 850 T-5 wagon and loved it, I wish I still had it.. Cool cars!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

edray said:


> Its a V50 T5 AWD 6MT. I love it. Was looking at V70R's for a while, but they were a bit bigger than desired and I couldnt find one in manual in my price range. Loving the 50 though. That 850 is pretty cool, a '95? I had an 850 T-5 wagon and loved it, I wish I still had it.. Cool cars!


Ahh cool! Never have driven any of the newer p1/p2 volvo's at all. Newest I've ever gotten my mitts on is an 01 XC70, which is wierd for me being a Volvo nut, but I've driven all the old junk. 240's, 850's, 70 series, 700 series, 900 series, but no S60/C30/V40/V50 ect.

My 850 was a 96 R. Kid I sold it to got it running again, even with a dying motor, but then crashed it into a ditch, and a deer, so the body's all ****ed, which is a shame because that car had kick ass paint and body for a 16 year old car. And the damn kid already muffed it up, kinda makes me wish I would have just held onto it. Stupid being poor. I f*cking hate it.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

So esundell90 are you saying because a Porsche has 6 cylinders, and
a Ferrari has 8 or 12 cylinders they aren't true sports cars?

Best, John


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

New toy for my Sports Car, between this and the roll cage going in, i doubt the bike will fit in the back anymore.


IMAG0186

Maybe I can just get a couple of Sea Suckers , one on the roof, one on the wing.


----------



## lesper4 (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is my ride. My road bike fits in just fine but with the size and dirt I cant get this in their.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

John Kuhl said:


> So esundell90 are you saying because a Porsche has 6 cylinders, and
> a Ferrari has 8 or 12 cylinders they aren't true sports cars?
> 
> Best, John


*Sports Car (N):* _A sports car is a small, usually two seat, Rear Wheel Drive convertible, two door automobile designed for high speed driving and maneuverability. _

That is what my dictionary says, and what most petrol heads will probably agree with. However, I even call something like a Porsche 911 a "sports car" nor am I going to rag on anyone who says a 911 (for example) is a sports car.

They are sporty cars, good cars, but a sickler would knock you for saying a 12cyl ferarri is a sports car. A stickler would probably refer to it as a GT car, not a sports car, and that a 911 is a glorified hitler mobile 

When I think sports cars, I usually associate cars like MG migits, Austin Healy's, S2000's, and Miata's with the genre, but I won't hate on anyone who calls a Ferarri 458 a sports car, because I'm not a dick, nor do I really care, but some *******s do, I've learned the hard way.


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

*BMW M6 Bike Hauler / Video Link of High Speed Pass*

Been away from the boards for a while since I've been in Afghanistan and am just now getting a chance to catch up. You folks have started some good threads.

Yeah, the bike is in the trunk. Went for a drive along the Blue Ridge Parkway last summer and did some riding that weekend. Here's a video I made while home for R&R a few weeks ago. No, the bike wasn't in the trunk then.

BMW M6 LOUD RACE EXHAUST HIGH SPEED PASS - YouTube


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

sexy car


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't have a picture, but a 370Z. Can't use a hitch. Have to take off tires and store it hatch back.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

slumpey said:


> Don't have a picture, but a 370Z. Can't use a hitch. Have to take off tires and store it hatch back.


Same problems as my 350Z. Trunk rack sucks, the straps will have to go all the way to the top of the back window. I had one of the straps come loose on me. Just pull the bike apart, wheels , pedals and fork. It should fit in the back, i have pics posted of how mine fits in my Z.


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Might be going out on a limb here but when did “sports cars” become about 400 bhp, AWD, and more gizmos than you can point a cat at?
My Austin Healy on a good day with ideal weather conditions and a few planets aligning might have 55bhp. I can drive close to the limits of the car and most of the time not even break the speed limit. It is also more fun than any car I have driven other than single seaters.
Yes Nissan Leafs can smoke me in a ¼ mile but so what.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Since a group of nutcase gearheads decided that sedans were for more than carrying groceries. And that the same car you might lap laguna seca in might also need air con and a gps to get you back home after the track day.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Since a group of nutcase gearheads decided that sedans were for more than carrying groceries. And that the same car you might lap laguna seca in might also need air con and a gps to get you back home after the track day.


Exactly. I had a dedicated race car for a while. But realized what a pain in the ass it really was. I like not having to take a trailer and drive home from the track in comfy seats, with a stereo ect.

Sedan's and Wagons = ftw!


----------



## radmojo (Sep 12, 2009)

lesper4 said:


> Here is my ride. My road bike fits in just fine but with the size and dirt I cant get this in their.


*
I use to Love and Want this RX-8. The car drove beautiful and looks stunning. Power was all there in that V4. However, its one of the hardest and very particular cars to maintain. That Rotary engine can be a Fing nightmare!

My buddy since has sold his after the engine was replaced under warranty the first time and then gave him another issue again. His shifter are always got too hot. His taillights were replaced twice due to moisture getting in and they were OEM Original Mazdas.

I decided not to buy one after hearing how the car must be warmed up everytime before driving or you can flood the engine. Then you have to tow it to the dealer.

Such a nice car when its driving.​*


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

My addition.................just to piss off the trolls!

But I'm not the only one to post a sport truck here...........and it moves!



















and something to makes it go faster then most of all the sports cars posted in here!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^LS? lol LS2? Looks like LS1 exhaust manis though. Im hoping my 346 will crater pretty soon so I can splurge on a 383 lsx. >


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hardtail 355 said:


> My addition.................just to piss off the trolls!
> 
> But I'm not the only one to post a sport truck here...........and it moves!
> 
> ...


Pretty neat! Looks clean. You're right, not my cup of tea, but you've clearly done a nice job with it and didn't cut corners and have something you don't see everyday.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Hardtail 355 said:


> and something to makes it go faster then most of all the sports cars posted in here!


Doubt it, sports cars are designed to handle well, to be faster, you must be able to hang in the corners.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

terrasmak said:


> Doubt it, sports cars are designed to handle well, to be faster, you must be able to hang in the corners.


You dont HAVE to be able to hang, ive taken my SS out to the road course a few times and continuely womp on wrx's and civics with built suspension. Theres alot of room to make up in the corners when Im a couple of buslengths out on you on the straights lol.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

SuperSlow35th said:


> You dont HAVE to be able to hang, ive taken my SS out to the road course a few times and continuely womp on wrx's and civics with built suspension. Theres alot of room to make up in the corners when Im a couple of buslengths out on you on the straights lol.


Yes and no.

You're missing the biggest factor. The driver mod. I know I've beat cars that are lightyears faster than mine, but if the driver dosen't know how to drive, you'll win time and time again.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

The guys I run with are pretty accomplished autox-ers and definately better drivers than me on the roadcourse. You can make up for handling with enough horsepower. However you can make up for lack of horsepower with handling, so its all a numbers game at that point (assuming equally talented drivers).


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

wouldnt call it a "sports car" but i mount my bike rack to this


OZ Superturismo LM by absoluteczech, on Flickr


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

ignore


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

The Bokehnater said:


> Ahh, I get it.
> 
> It's the old "they're being idiots so I can too" excuse.
> 
> Funny.


Exactly. Just like "I got nothing better to say or contribute so I'll be a dick"


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

looks like the idiot got banned or his posts got deleted.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> Because the truck and Volvo posted are sports cars too?


Facts.

Why Volvo posted in thread?

Because Race car.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SuperSlow35th said:


> You dont HAVE to be able to hang, ive taken my SS out to the road course a few times and continuely womp on wrx's and civics with built suspension. Theres alot of room to make up in the corners when Im a couple of buslengths out on you on the straights lol.


It's a truck, with that weight distribution, total weight, suspension, etc, it doesn't have a chance in hell. I know all about the LS3 and that's fine, but putting a nice engine in a car doesn't make it a sports car. I think overall performance is a consideration when discussing "sports car".


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

So you assume automatically that a well handling sub 100hp like say a gen1 miata around a road course vs a 400+whp colorado is going to be an automatic w for the miata? Have you driven a colorado? They dont handle that horribly for a small truck to be honest. My initial point was, you can never auto assume either car will win due to the incredible amount of variables. Ive watched an excellent driver in a dakota r/t bust on meteokre drivers in z06's plenty of times.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

SuperSlow35th said:


> So you assume automatically that a well handling sub 100hp like say a gen1 miata around a road course vs a 400+whp colorado is going to be an automatic w for the miata? Have you driven a colorado? They dont handle that horribly for a small truck to be honest. My initial point was, you can never auto assume either car will win due to the incredible amount of variables. Ive watched an excellent driver in a dakota r/t bust on meteokre drivers in z06's plenty of times.


Plus modern vehicles, say a new Colorado, are a lot more advanced than a 20 year old Miata. Most modern family sedans are more powerful than sports cars of 10-20 years ago. Cars today imo, are overpowered for what they really need to be. Even in the suspension department, a new small truck is far more advanced than its counterparts from 10 years earlier. Small trucks actually handle pretty good too, least the old 2wd S10's we punked around on gravel roads sure were a hoot.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

terrasmak said:


> Doubt it, sports cars are designed to handle well, to be faster, you must be able to hang in the corners.


Well did you ask what I have for suspension under it?????

Well if I was willing to the coin on KW coilovers......theres more to it. :madmax:

OTHERwise, thanks for the comments guys! The more is an 5.3L HO; ie L33 with some goodies :skep:

Oh...........as far as driving goes. Good ole Uncle Sam has paid for me to go to numerous driving schools; I'm also an Army Master Driver......I hold my own!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SuperSlow35th said:


> So you assume automatically that a well handling sub 100hp like say a gen1 miata around a road course vs a 400+whp colorado is going to be an automatic w for the miata? Have you driven a colorado? They dont handle that horribly for a small truck to be honest. My initial point was, you can never auto assume either car will win due to the incredible amount of variables. Ive watched an excellent driver in a dakota r/t bust on meteokre drivers in z06's plenty of times.


Yeah, my parents have a colorado, they suck as far as handling compared to my wrx....Yes, take the colorado, at least$7000 or so engine swap plus exhaust and stuff, coilovers plus swaybars is probably around $2500 at least, decent performance type brakes will be another few thousand, wheels and tires probably about 2K more as well, and in the end you have a screwed up weight distribution.


----------



## K2e2vin (Oct 10, 2011)

More than a simple sport car, but maybe it's possible to swap the cargo carrier with a rack:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Man you people are way off track. Trucks, 4 door Volvos," WTF". This
is supposed to be sports cars!

Best, John


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it's more, are you an enthusiast and have a nice car that you take your car to the trail head in. 

Dare I say my last Volvo was sportier than lots of stuff around here. At least it was fast. 

Maybe we should change the thread title? haha


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

I wouldn't call it a sports car, sports car but seems like this thread isn't to strict on the rule...lol.
Sorry for the cell phone pics!


----------



## K2e2vin (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, that's pretty close to an M3, and that's a sports car!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I always do enjoy me a clean bimmer


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

K2e2vin said:


> Well, that's pretty close to an M3, and that's a sports car!


Sports Sedan or Sports coupe, still a very nice car.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Hardtail 355 said:


> Well did you ask what I have for suspension under it?????
> 
> Well if I was willing to the coin on KW coilovers......theres more to it. :madmax:
> 
> ...


KW is good, but they do not make up for the extra weight and straight axle rear suspension. Sure you could have something like a full Griggs rear suspenion, but you staill have a lot of truck to deal with.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice stang


----------



## Jelani83 (Dec 6, 2011)

The 4 bike trailer hitch on the miata is nothing short of amazing!!!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess this would be the "Sportiest" car I ever owned according to some.

I do miss this car, but I used to haul my old Jamis to the trail head in my old geezer...


----------



## ablation (Nov 28, 2011)

Not really a true sports car...

Audi A4 w/ sports package


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

does an S2000 count? wait.. no.. never mind.


----------



## trailsnales (Nov 22, 2011)

e46 BMW M3, just fit a Thule roof rack to haul my bike to the trails since my beater / daily driver car is becoming too unreliable anymore. Ill post a picture soon.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Had my sea sucker up to about 120 on G37S this after noon. This product works pretty good.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

A proper bike hauling sports car.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

jmilliron said:


> A proper bike hauling sports car.


:thumbsup: Those are a really quick trackday car. When I was getting SCCA licence we drove those. Very fun.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool cars for sure, unbelievable how high the sticker price has gotten on them though. They are almost in vette territory price wise.


----------



## ablation (Nov 28, 2011)

another shot of my a4


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Cool cars for sure, unbelievable how high the sticker price has gotten on them though. They are almost in vette territory price wise.


There is just something more fun about them tho then vettes, imo. That, and I refuse to own any GM product ever again, ever. lol


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats how I feel about Mazda products lol. I sell Mazda parts and I had a 03 MazdaSpeed Protege that almost put me in the poor house because of the glass transmission.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Thats how I feel about Mazda products lol. I sell Mazda parts and I had a 03 MazdaSpeed Protege that almost put me in the poor house because of the glass transmission.


I'm not a Mazda die hard, tho from what seat time I've ever had in them, I've certainly had a good time.

I've owned 2 GM's and both of those things ran well for a few years, then had epic failures that were just not worth fixing for me, the sad thing was the low mileage numbers on both cars when the issues happend.

1st GM was a 95 Olds cutlass I picked up from some little old lady. Ran fine for a year and a half or so, then started burning coolant. Knowing the stupid plenum gasket goes on GM v6's I replace it, only to have both the headgaskets and the block crack 2 months later at only 108k. Poor.

2nd GM was a 99 Chev Tahoe. That thing was on a mission to nickel and dime me to death. so I sold that thing. Worst part is I picked it up with 100k, sold it by 130k and that thing was just falling apart.

This is a joke to me, because all my other cars, were Honda's and Volvo's and all of the cars I ever got from thoes two makes have made it over the 200k mark before any major signs of trouble.

I'm sorry, if 80's and 90's Honda's and sweedish boats can do it better for less money and last for many miles longer, and not cost me, the US taxpayer money with their shitty buisness practices, why the hell would I ever buy a car from that make again. Not to mention I was NEVER impressed by GM build quality ever. Looks like a 4 year old assembled the interiors in both my Tahoe and Cutlass.

lol, ok I'm done /rant.

No hate to anyone who owns one, but I just never will, EVER again. things were **** piles, and no new ones I've gotten my mits on have impressed me either, say aside from the value aspect of the new z06 vettes for what you get in terms of performance per dollar.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey dont worry I know people have their own experiences. Ive had really good luck with all my GM's....

1992 S10 4 Cylinder 5 Speed: Sold with 213,000 miles stock engine, transmission, rear end, even the stock clutch. All I had to fix on that truck was a throwout bearing and a cracked exhaust manifold.
1991 Camaro Z28: Sold with 196k miles on the stock drivetrain (I did rebuild the rear end because I put gears in it) That car lived at the track and never gave me more an issue worse than the intake mani gasket blew out. Sold it to my cousin and he drove it to 246k then blew a headgasket.
2000 Silverado LT 4.8L: Sold with 83k miles, only thing I ever did to it was battery and tires. My cousin drove it to 96k without issue then bounced it off a tree lol.
2002 Camaro SS: Aside from buying it with a bad brake control module and body control module, I havent had a single issue with i at 116k miles and it also lives at the track.



And yes, the new Z06's are bad, very sexy little cars. To bad I cant afford a $60,000 car. Lol


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll post a pic once I'm off work of my giant in the back of my zo6
I had to take seat, front and rear tire off to get it in their but it worked (didnt go anywhere, I was drinking and made a bet to that it would fit)
And same combo works to get it in the back of my 02 ws6 

And my gf/fiancéwhatever has a bike rack on her srt8 charger that she uses


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Not sure if my truck qualifies but it is all-wheel drive has 550hp does the quarter in 12.2s has a faster 60foot time than my zo6 dreams of and hauls 8 bikes in the bed with 5 passengers and gets 20-24mpg while belching coal lol


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

WarBoom said:


> Not sure if my truck qualifies but it is all-wheel drive has 550hp does the quarter in 12.2s has a faster 60foot time than my zo6 dreams of and hauls 8 bikes in the bed with 5 passengers and gets 20-24mpg while belching coal lol


Dodge with a Cummins 5.9?


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Steve71 said:


> Dodge with a Cummins 5.9?


Well, he says it has All Wheel Drive, I don't think any Dodge has AWD. So I'd say its a F 250 Powerstroke. 6.0? Or possibly a 7.3. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

AWD and 4WD arent the same thing btw.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> AWD and 4WD arent the same thing btw.


I know? That's why I corrected him?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I didn't think any domestic trucks were AWD (center diff). But then again I don't really pay much attention to whats out there now-a-days.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Steve71 said:


> I didn't think any domestic trucks were AWD (center diff). But then again I don't really pay much attention to whats out there now-a-days.


Ford has the Fx4 models, which is AWD. That may be the only truck maker...I think.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Ford has the Fx4 models, which is AWD. That may be the only truck maker...I think.


OK, but he did also say 20-25mpg. I though the only diesel engine that could get those numbers (in a domestic truck) was the cummins. Maybe we're both right and he has a fummins.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Ford has the Fx4 models, which is AWD. That may be the only truck maker...I think.


FX4's are four wheel drive. Ford doesnt make an all wheel drive truck.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

*Sports Car*: 2011 Nissan 370Z
*Mountain Bike*: 2011 Giant Revel 0

Less than 5 minutes to take off front tire and fit in hatch of car. Use 2 towels to catch mud/dirt and minimize scratches.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Steve71 said:


> OK, but he did also say 20-25mpg. I though the only diesel engine that could get those numbers (in a domestic truck) was the cummins. Maybe we're both right and he has a fummins.


Actually I have a 07 Chevy 2500hd duramax Crew cab z71 ltz 
Dual cp3s, dual garett turbos, suncoast Trans and 40% over injectors and headers and up-pipes


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

And z71 has a selector for either awd, 2x4, 4x4 or low 4x4


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

WarBoom said:


> Actually I have a 07 Chevy 2500hd duramax Crew cab z71 ltz
> Dual cp3s, dual garett turbos, suncoast Trans and 40% over injectors and headers and up-pipes


Nice, that must be fun to romp around in. 

Do you really get 20-25mpg? My 03 Dodge 2500 QCLB with the cummins 5.9 (smarty tuner - around 400hp) only gets 18mpg (highway) here in the mountains.

Guess if you can afford a truck like that and a z06 it's a mute point .


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Steve71 said:


> Nice, that must be fun to romp around in.
> 
> Do you really get 20-25mpg? My 03 Dodge 2500 QCLB with the cummins 5.9 (smarty tuner - around 400hp) only gets 18mpg (highway) here in the mountains.
> 
> Guess if you can afford a truck like that and a z06 it's a mute point .


Coming back from key west I got 27.5 mpg but that was a mix of 55 mph and 80mph, but I really do average about 22mpg 
And mileage does make a difference because I dont want to spend anymore than I have to lol I generally drive about 75k miles per year so a couple mpgs make a big difference


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

diesels are sexy


----------



## nixoda (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's my SUV.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## MC Nail Gun (Jan 9, 2012)

WarBoom said:


> Actually I have a 07 Chevy 2500hd duramax Crew cab z71 ltz
> Dual cp3s, dual garett turbos, suncoast Trans and 40% over injectors and headers and up-pipes


Awesome!

Here's my dream *sports car that I would haul my bike to the trailhead in*!


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

nixoda said:


> Here's my SUV.


That is one of the coolest cars ever made.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Video-

(1080p) Grabber Blue Mustang GT - Walk Around ( GoPro Hero 2 ) - YouTube


----------



## nixoda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you. Its certainly not the fastest but after 13 years it still turns heads.


----------



## MC Nail Gun (Jan 9, 2012)

projectdan35 said:


> video-
> 
> (1080p) grabber blue mustang gt - walk around ( gopro hero 2 ) - youtube


wtf?


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Theres a video I'll try and find of a guy pro drifting a custom semi


----------



## MC Nail Gun (Jan 9, 2012)

WarBoom said:


> Theres a video I'll try and find of a guy pro drifting a custom semi


Why?


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

MC Nail Gun said:


> Why?


Cus it's awesome and all it needs is a bike rack 
SIZE MATTERS - Semi Truck Drift Gymkhana Feature - YouTube


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

I really need to give my car some love again, it looks far from this clean at the moment.


----------



## RaptorAddict (Oct 29, 2011)

2009 WRX with Rally Innovations light bar. Rear trailer hitch holds Thule folding hitch rack.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

A couple pics from today............

Some fun in the snow.


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

*07 gti*

3 characters...


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

*69 Dodge SuperBee*

Not a sports car, but bike and golf clubs fit!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

is that an all matching #'s A12 bee resto? Even if it isn't badass bee. I love MOPAR's!!!


----------



## cfrea (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres my setup:










2012 Fuel Ex 9.9 Carbon
2010 BMW M3 Coupe
Thule AeroBlade and 594xt


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

You know you're a bad ass when your bike matches your M3.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

beecrazy said:


> Not a sports car, but bike and golf clubs fit!


We got a winner! Classic mopar for the win!! We have a '69 roadrunner in need of some serious love. Unfortunately I am 350 miles away from it.


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you guys

Its not a real A12 car- it is a Wanna Bee

440 + 6pack, A/C, Overdrive Trans, Viper Brake Calipers...


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

2005 M3 is my bike hauler now. 

The family gets the van--it's actually quite sporty for its genre, being a manual transmission Mazda5.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

beecrazy said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> Its not a real A12 car- it is a Wanna Bee
> 
> 440 + 6pack, A/C, Overdrive Trans, Viper Brake Calipers...


Who cares, that thing is still sexy.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

down2ride said:


> You know you're a bad ass when your bike matches your M3.


Yeah, it's like matching your socks to your gloves.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

*Sports Car:* 2011 Nissan 370Z
*Mountain Bike*: 2010 Trek Fuel EX 5
*Bike Rack*: Boofsquire (made for the 350Z / 370Z).


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

wow that 370/bike combo looks tits!


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

you AND your awesome car just make a me sick! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> wouldnt call it a "sports car" but i mount my bike rack to this
> 
> 
> OZ Superturismo LM by absoluteczech, on Flickr


probably the best looking GTI ever seen by me, nice car! :thumbsup:


----------



## jij0226 (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife use to stick her bike inside of her Mini Cooper S Cabrio, when I would take our other vehicle.


----------



## Sagnak (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to get my bike in a 1988 6.35csi and that was it i could only fit with it


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I do everything I can to avoid bike racks. 

Here is a bike stuffed in a trunk, and I have been known to stuff a bike in the front passenger seat of a two seat convertible.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

190 Evo? Awesome cars! Don't see em everyday.


----------



## blefevre (Feb 1, 2011)

Some what of a "sports car".

My Golf R swallows up a bike in the back like it's nothing. I love not having to use a bike rack!


----------



## Biobanker (Jan 30, 2010)

I may not have much HP when Im on the bike, but when Im driving to a ride, and coming home, I have 725!

Modified Porsche Turbo, here with its winter wheels on.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

jelous


----------



## Biobanker (Jan 30, 2010)

esundell90 said:


> jelous


Dont be. They're all just cars and when is all is said and done, are the least important part of our days.

The drive to and from to rides is fun; the rides are more fun.

If I could haul my car on my bike to get to a drive, I wouldnt!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Biobanker said:


> Dont be. They're all just cars and when is all is said and done, are the least important part of our days.
> 
> The drive to and from to rides is fun; the rides are more fun.
> 
> If I could haul my car on my bike to get to a drive, I wouldnt!


But the other hobby I enjoy just as much as mtb'ing is cars. If I'm not riding, I'm tinkering with or driving my Volvo. More likely fixing/tinkering because its a 22 year old volvo:madman:

But I have driven a GT2 once, and wow, what a machine!! The acceleration was phenomenal, as I'm sure you can witness to.

But hey, if you don't care that much I'll gladly trade you cars! Heck, I can give you 2 22 year old volvos for the price of one Porche! Sounds like a great deal:thumbsup:


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I can get my HT and road bike in the back, haven't tried the epic yet.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i stuffed my Straight 8 into my firehawk once


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

JoshS said:


> I can get my HT and road bike in the back, haven't tried the epic yet.


Where are these pics taken at? Looks beautiful!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

shwinn8 said:


> i stuffed my Straight 8 into my firehawk once


For an LT car, thats just downright sexy. Are those cobra r wheels though?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

esundell90 said:


> Where are these pics taken at? Looks beautiful!


First one in Lake Tahoe, CA, Second on a road from Vegas to Tahoe.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Jet Stream Blue FTW!!! My favorite GM color.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

JoshS said:


> First one in Lake Tahoe, CA, Second on a road from Vegas to Tahoe.


That looks like some awesome road, no matter what you're driving! Simply beautiful. Well your vette dosen't detract from the natural beauty either :thumbsup:


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> i stuffed my Straight 8 into my firehawk once


Nice. Is that a turbo I see hiding under there?

I love the JBM vette up above as well.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks!, yeah we had our wedding out in Tahoe and drove there from Texas. I made it a point to find fun roads instead of the interstates. The best by far was between Vegas and Tahoe. They were so twisty, I was making the wife sick. Got allot more photos, but I won't post whore it up. 

The wife wanted a black vette and I wanted either JSB or Atomic Orange. Found a good deal on the one we got and she is really happy we got it and not black. The color changes so much depending on light source.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Im still fighting my wife on the vette front. Granted ill be looking at c5z's but still lol.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Im still fighting my wife on the vette front. Granted ill be looking at c5z's but still lol.


When we were in college (not married) she kinda fought me on it, wanted more of a CTS-V, but when we got her Mustang GT, she wanted to know when the Z was coming.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah we have the family car taken care of, she has an 08 Xterra. Im making do with my 02 SS at the moment. I just keep telling myself its a straight axle vette lol.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, no family yet, so the closest thing to a family car is my Silverado extended cab and mostly the back seat is full of bike stuff. But I'll probably look at a CTS-v or ATS for her when we eventually look at a family, she likes power. The SS is a good car, had a WS6 once. My friend wanted a LMB 03-04 Z06 but they were so pricey, so he just picked up a 05 coupe with 40K for around mid 20's. There are deals to be had, I could actually sell mine for about the same price I paid over a year ago.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

JoshS said:


> When we were in college (not married) she kinda fought me on it, wanted more of a CTS-V, but when we got her Mustang GT, she wanted to know when the Z was coming.


Does your wife have any female relitives or siblings? hahah

It's hard to find women with good taste in cars, or that actually like them from my experience. Same goes for bikes, or computers, well indeed all my hobbies. Maybe this is why I'm single:thumbsup: hahha

If only I had taken up guitar or something, I'd be swimming in ladies.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

She does, but the sis is married (to a 41 year old and she is all of 25, ugh) 
She didn't really start out into cars, but as our realationship has progressed she got allot more into it, Esp when we got the two sports cars. 
She is not much into MTB but that has more to do where we live, when we go out of town she bikes allot. 

Screw guitar


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

lol, I hear ya, I don't care. I just do what makes me happy. And if that happens to be mountain bikes, old Volvo's and computer nerding, I'm ok with it.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, My two passions are Bikes and Cars, past that I really don't care that much, I had wanted the Vette for aloooooong time and worked hard to get it and the bikes. Just happens my two hobbies are the most visible in my life. I would give up the cars to live in the mountains.


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice looking truck.:thumbsup:
I rally a modified sport truck to the trail from time to time....love it, MTB fits nicely under the SnugTop with the bars/stem twisted. I am pushing 650rwhp and would never claim to be faster than most sports cars listed here.

Good luck with that !



Hardtail 355 said:


> My addition.................just to piss off the trolls!
> 
> But I'm not the only one to post a sport truck here...........and it moves!
> 
> ...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

SuperSlow35th said:


> For an LT car, thats just downright sexy. Are those cobra r wheels though?


she is a sexy beast! they are SSR Integrals but i've seen a similar/identical looking wheel under another name in a few catalogs.. one of 3 F-bodies i've ever seen them on!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

whiterp199 said:


> Nice. Is that a turbo I see hiding under there?


:thumbsup:


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Is that the suction mount? Can you give us a quick review? Any issues?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

its the seasucker mini bomber. Its been awesome. Love it and its versatile. Check this thread for other thoughts. I havent had any issues with loss of vacum and its easy to put on and take off. It takes me 3 minutes to put on, 10 seconds to take off. My favorite thing about it is that I can put it on any car whenever and when I detail my cars, I can have it off with no issues. I have owned Yakima, Thule and now these and these are by far my favorite. like I said check that thread out and see how I have used them along with other peoples thoughts


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I now use a Saris Bones 3.


----------



## unityispower (Mar 22, 2012)

Sadly, I only have a sportbike for my only mode of transportation. That would look hilarious however... LOL.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yakima High Roller - Roof Racks.

2010 Mustang GT Premium, fully loaded - next step is a Shelby GT 500.

Has options from Ambient lighting and MyColor gauges and Appearance Packages to the 3.73 rear Axel package and 19" Premium wheels.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

my 2010 GTI MKVI... the APR Stage 3 Big Turbo kit makes this a sports car...


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wish I could post pictures of my car  A few more posts and I'll join the party


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I finally got enough posts to post my ride up here! Don't have any with the bike on it being it's in the shop but here's some with the Ski Rack on it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yikes!*



leiito said:


> my 2010 GTI MKVI... the APR Stage 3 Big Turbo kit makes this a sports car...


Don't go bending your rods! IIRC, the limit is 300 lb/ft torque for stock VW/Audi 2.0t rods.

Wow... how much boost is that thing pushing? IIRC, stock is like 8 or 9 psi.

But yeah, NICE! I was just researching Frankenturbos for my A4 1.8t, for if (when) the turbo goes. Apparently, the Frankenturbos are stock program compatable and push more smoothly than a K04 turbo, and about the same price. I'm running a GIAC chip, so I might have to get remapped a bit.

I love the MK6 Golfs/GTis. Jetta... not as much as the MK5 Jetta.

Rumor has it that VW might stop importing the Golf and stick to importing the GTi only.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

pimpbot said:


> Don't go bending your rods! IIRC, the limit is 300 lb/ft torque for stock VW/Audi 2.0t rods.
> 
> Wow... how much boost is that thing pushing? IIRC, stock is like 8 or 9 psi.
> 
> ...


Rods have been replaced  and I'm pushin 25lbs peak boost and holding at around 22-23.

And I'm not sure about them not importing the Golf anymore... I hear they're just going to build it in Mexico.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Parts pile for my up and comming 240 sedan project are commin in. Including this OEM "VX" performance camshaft. Knocks the car from a measly 114hp to 136hp with no other mods! Not bad for a $100 score! Shooting for ~140 hp ~110hp or so to the rear wheels if I do the intake/exhaust correctly and tune it for a bit more low end torque. I'd like to bump the motor up to around 145ft. lbs or so. If I tune it right and get good parts, should work since the compression test on the motor was awesome. Going to get an adjustable cam gear to play with the timing a bit.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

leiito said:


> Rods have been replaced  and I'm pushin 25lbs peak boost and holding at around 22-23.
> 
> And I'm not sure about them not importing the Golf anymore... I hear they're just going to build it in Mexico.


Must pull pretty hard! I had a buddy that slapped a Garret gt35r on his Audi a4 with the 1.8t motor, stock rods, pretty much stock internals, and it would hit 25lbs and nearly brake all 4 tires loose!

That car blew up.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

ProjectDan35 said:


> That car blew up.


lol.. 

I have trouble keeping traction from a dig... FWD sucks with this much torque. I wish I had the new Golf R... love that thing


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

leiito said:


> lol..
> 
> I have trouble keeping traction from a dig... FWD sucks with this much torque. I wish I had the new Golf R... love that thing


Lol, tell me about it. My old 850 R was FWD, modded, and it was a torquesteering monster. Glad I moved to RWD


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

leiito said:


> lol..
> 
> I have trouble keeping traction from a dig... FWD sucks with this much torque. I wish I had the new Golf R... love that thing


Put some slicks on it up front........that'd look pretty cool.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Put some slicks on it up front........that'd look pretty cool.


lol, If I could afford it I would do it... for daily driving :thumbsup: I wish they had a RWD option for GTIs... They would be sooooo much fun to drive!


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

I love the Spitfires a few pages back! I bought a rusted out 1980 some years ago, and ran out of time and ambition, so I junked it. Kinda want to do another, but I ended up rebuilding an '88 Jeep Wrangler instead (see the Jeep thread).

But since this is about cars, and there was a lot of talk of 996es.... here's mine.


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally got the bike back from the shop! 

Had the lady friend come along for the ride


----------



## archaeofreak (May 4, 2012)

I like the porsche


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

BLTZCRG-172 by FMX_DBC, on Flickr


Indecision #MTB by FMX_DBC, on Flickr


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

My 2004 MINI Cooper


----------



## jayaimzzz (Jun 18, 2009)

My 2012 WRX


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

cman8 said:


> My 2004 MINI Cooper


nice that you can pull in your garage with the bike on top. I'm always worried I'm going to forget and so I try and leave something in the garage so I can't pull in.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

here's mine E46 M3 (sold it a while back).


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

I only put the rack on when I'm actually heading to the trails.

Loads of mods, but the most important are the supercharger and suspension bits... 488rwhp


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

michael573114 said:


> I love the Spitfires a few pages back! I bought a rusted out 1980 some years ago, and ran out of time and ambition, so I junked it. Kinda want to do another, but I ended up rebuilding an '88 Jeep Wrangler instead (see the Jeep thread).
> 
> But since this is about cars, and there was a lot of talk of 996es.... here's mine.


Beautiful 911. Here's an actual sports car that hauls mountain bikes. Nice man.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

VTSession said:


> Here's an actual sports car that hauls mountain bikes.


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I think that it means that some of the cars here really are not sports cars, like the Mini Cooper. No offense to anyone, it just isn't a sports car by definition, while that Porsche is.


----------



## G8TR (May 10, 2012)

whiterp199 said:


> I bet if there was a post a picture of your prius thread there would be applause and 1000 pictures. Here is my car. Not really a sports car, but it will out run a lot of what is on the road today.


Hell ya! I have a G8 GXP, but I use our suv to lug the bikes around.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I think that it means that some of the cars here really are not sports cars, like the Mini Cooper. No offense to anyone, it just isn't a sports car by definition, while that Porsche is.


There are race courses where the mini cooper will beat the Porsche 911. It is small but the power to weight ratio and the handling is not sub-par by any stretch of the imagination. I race my mini at autocross but ER according to you I can't call it a sports car. I guess I need to shell out $60k to say I have a sports car.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

Paul.C said:


> There are race courses where the mini cooper will beat the Porsche 911. It is small but the power to weight ratio and the handling is not sub-par by any stretch of the imagination. I race my mini at autocross but ER according to you I can't call it a sports car. I guess I need to shell out $60k to say I have a sports car.


I'll agree that the Mini S is an extremely capable car. My family has owned 2 of them. Get to some turns & it will put lots of higher priced vehicles to shame. :thumbsup:


----------



## pez222 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is my Spyder hauling the bikes with the short distance rack Working on a more stable solution utilizing 2 steel rods and a different rack mounted right by the license plate.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

FMX_DBC said:


> I'll agree that the Mini S is an extremely capable car. My family has owned 2 of them. Get to some turns & it will put lots of higher priced vehicles to shame. :thumbsup:


But the MINI is FWD, which just takes away a lot from it.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

TenSpeed said:


> I think that it means that some of the cars here really are not sports cars, like the Mini Cooper. No offense to anyone, it just isn't a sports car by definition, while that Porsche is.


This. Thank you.

Sports cars examples:

911
Boxster
S2000
Corvette
Miata
SL Mercedes
NSX
Z4

Sporty cars (not sports cars)

WRX
Mini Cooper
3 series
GTI
6 series
Evo


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I always understood the definition of a true sports car to be a two seater, rear wheel drive car. While the Mini is a capable track car, that doesn't make it a sports car. It would be more considered a hot hatch, like the WRX wagon, GTi, Focus SVT, etc. The pure fact that it may outhandle every car on the face of the earth doesn't make it a sports car either.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Can we please change to the title to "Sporty cars that you haul your bike.." so we can keep the nitpicking to a minimum? I think it's a little silly to be such sticklers to a definition. _Technically_ a 911 or an M3 aren't sports cars because they have four seats. And a 911 turbo or a Gallardo aren't sports cars because they're all wheel drive.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

True, but those cars haul ass, which is
good enough for me.

Best, John


----------



## cfrea (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I always understood the definition of a true sports car to be a two seater, rear wheel drive car. While the Mini is a capable track car, that doesn't make it a sports car. It would be more considered a hot hatch, like the WRX wagon, GTi, Focus SVT, etc. The pure fact that it may outhandle every car on the face of the earth doesn't make it a sports car either.


That is a ridiculous definition of a sports car in this day and age. Did you forget about AWD? There are plenty of full blown race cars that are FWD.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

John Kuhl said:


> True, but those cars haul ass, which is
> good enough for me.
> 
> Best, John


Yeah, it's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Paul.C said:


> That is a ridiculous definition of a sports car in this day and age. Did you forget about AWD? There are plenty of full blown race cars that are FWD.


What cars are these you speak of that are full blown race cars, with FWD? Putting more then 300whp to FWD is just stupid, you can't control it, they spin like a bastard. Torque steer!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> What cars are these you speak of that are full blown race cars, with FWD? Putting more then 300whp to FWD is just stupid, you can't control it, they spin like a bastard. Torque steer!


Don't fear...The torque steer


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> What cars are these you speak of that are full blown race cars, with FWD? Putting more then 300whp to FWD is just stupid, you can't control it, they spin like a bastard. Torque steer!


Why does your definition of a race car require more than 300 hp? Just because something is challenging doesn't mean it shouldn't be considered. You elitists and your silly overpriced "sports cars". I prefer RWD, but that doesn't mean FWD isn't an option. For auto cross the best car you can buy is a Mazda miata. A Corvette is great but way overkill. I just wish i could race my lowly 180 hp fwd car. But whatever, I'm dropping it because I will forever be wrong in the eyes of the elitist interwebs. My Gary Fisher Wahoo is also an extremely entry level bike that will never be able to race. I have to have a 2x10 carbon lefty specialcannonninermoots with 37" wheels that weighs -19lbs to even enter a race huh?


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Obligatory snob discrimination quote...*



Paul.C said:


> My Gary Fisher Wahoo is also an extremely entry level bike that will never be able to race. I have to have a 2x10 carbon lefty specialcannonninermoots with 37" wheels that weighs -19lbs to even enter a race huh?


It's not just that - Dude, nobody cares about your 29er...


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

notaknob said:


> It's not just that - Dude, nobody cares about your 29er...


I have a 26ermabob??? I just don't agree with their definition of a sports car

/rant


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

You can get a lot in a track car, normally bikes...


----------



## dettmanc (May 14, 2012)

OEM Subaru rack with Yakima Forklift


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Paul.C said:


> That is a ridiculous definition of a sports car in this day and age. Did you forget about AWD? There are plenty of full blown race cars that are FWD.


The term "sports car" evolved in Europe after WW2. Original "sports cars" from the 1950s were small, RWD, 2 seat, 2 door convertibles. AWD wasn't really applied to sports car until Porsche created the amazing 959 in 1987. There are plenty of AWD sports cars now a days.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Wasnt 1985 the debut of the 959?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Wasnt 1985 the debut of the 959?


We're both wrong. It was 1986.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Im ok with that, I was only 9 months old when it came out lol.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> What cars are these you speak of that are full blown race cars, with FWD? Putting more then 300whp to FWD is just stupid, you can't control it, they spin like a bastard. Torque steer!


I guess you are clueless when it come to racing , but google Grand-am ST class. There is more racing out there than lame ass Nascar crap. On any givin weekend at a NASA or SCCA event there are plenty of wrong wheel drive race cars out on the track. Than as mentioned above in Grand Am at a full on professional level.

BTW, not all race cars are sports cars and to the person mentioning the Lambo as a sports car, its actually classified as a Supercar along with most of the exotics.


----------



## killacush (May 17, 2012)

sputnik said:


> Some folks think that Camaro = "sports car?
> 
> The live axle, porky handling, sloppy steering and weak braking kill it for me, no matter what you bolt onto the engine.
> 
> I also don't have a mullet though so that might be what's driving my feelings.


This man is a genius!!


----------



## killacush (May 17, 2012)

dettmanc said:


> OEM Subaru rack with Yakima Forklift


I have the same car. Nice wheels BTW :thumbsup:. How much did that setup run you?


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

jayaimzzz said:


> My 2012 WRX


That's awesome! That PBP looks great! I am getting that exact car next weekend.The wait has been killer. How much do you love it? That looks like leather in there, did you get the limited? If so did you get the nav? Why did you decide to get a hitch mount vs. a roof system.


----------



## killacush (May 17, 2012)

Lando47 said:


> That's awesome! That PBP looks great! I am getting that exact car next weekend.The wait has been killer. How much do you love it? That looks like leather in there, did you get the limited? If so did you get the nav? Why did you decide to get a hitch mount vs. a roof system.


He doesnt have the Limited, it doesnt have a sunroof. I speak from experience that this is an amazing vehicle, though I'm biased . I'd say to go with the roof rack so you dont mess up your spoiler (like i did last week) from the handle bars resting on it. plus if you get the roof rack you can use it for more things than just bikes. (ikea frunature, x-mas trees, bodies, etc). Enjoy the car man! and get a AccessPort for it ASAP.


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

killacush said:


> He doesnt have the Limited, it doesnt have a sunroof. I speak from experience that this is an amazing vehicle, though I'm biased . I'd say to go with the roof rack so you dont mess up your spoiler (like i did last week) from the handle bars resting on it. plus if you get the roof rack you can use it for more things than just bikes. (ikea frunature, x-mas trees, bodies, etc). Enjoy the car man! and get a AccessPort for it ASAP.


Thanks dude! :thumbsup:
There is clearly a hole in the roof (sunroof), look at the lighting on the seats.. and he has fogs so its not a base and what looks like leather seats so its probably not a premium. Which means there's a good chance its a limited.. Just saying.

What year and model do you have? I have been waiting for mine to get here for about 3 months and was so excited to get a email from the dealer saying that the scheduled date for delivery was May 26th.  I plan on getting the extended warranty so I probably won't flash it for a long while.

I agree, the roof racks are waaay more functional and I personally like the look of the crossbars on the roof.


----------



## killacush (May 17, 2012)

Lando47 said:


> Thanks dude! :thumbsup:
> There is clearly a hole in the roof (sunroof), look at the lighting on the seats.. and he has fogs so its not a base and what looks like leather seats so its probably not a premium. Which means there's a good chance its a limited.. Just saying.
> 
> What year and model do you have? I have been waiting for mine to get here for about 3 months and was so excited to get a email from the dealer saying that the scheduled date for delivery was May 26th.  I plan on getting the extended warranty so I probably won't flash it for a long while.
> ...


Think we were talking about different Subies. I was referring to the white STi a few posts up.

But I have a 2011 DGM STi and i love her. I also got the dealer to throw in a extended warranty, but i still flashed my ECU cuz with the AccessPort you can put the stock tune back into the ECU whenever you want. Its minimal warranty risk and they dont have a easy way of seeing if you have flashed the ECU. but do some research before you do any mods to your new vehicle. I would recommend checking out the forums at IWSTI.com and NASIOC.com they have a wealth of information on mods, warranties and everything in between.

Also if you plan to mod the car further down the line, i would not spirng for the extended warranty. once you start to mod, you catch the bug and cannot stop. Thus the sooner you are out of warranty, the sooner you can have some serious fun.:madmax:. It's very similar to bikes. once you pop, the fun dont stop!


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

my ride to the trails....not a pure sports car but a pretty darn good compromise imo....


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

killacush said:


> Think we were talking about different Subies. I was referring to the white STi a few posts up.
> 
> But I have a 2011 DGM STi and i love her. I also got the dealer to throw in a extended warranty, but i still flashed my ECU cuz with the AccessPort you can put the stock tune back into the ECU whenever you want. Its minimal warranty risk and they dont have a easy way of seeing if you have flashed the ECU. but do some research before you do any mods to your new vehicle. I would recommend checking out the forums at IWSTI.com and NASIOC.com they have a wealth of information on mods, warranties and everything in between.
> 
> Also if you plan to mod the car further down the line, i would not spirng for the extended warranty. once you start to mod, you catch the bug and cannot stop. Thus the sooner you are out of warranty, the sooner you can have some serious fun.:madmax:. It's very similar to bikes. once you pop, the fun dont stop!


Oh shoot, yeah we were talking about different cars.. sorry man.

I recently joined NASIOC.com and your right, pretty much every question I've had, I've found an answer to on their. Do you have the hatch of sedan? Have you posted up pics of your ride anywhere? I was torn between the DGM and the PBP. The two best colors i think.


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

*05 Infiniti G35 Coupe 6MT*


----------



## killacush (May 17, 2012)

cohenfive said:


> my ride to the trails....not a pure sports car but a pretty darn good compromise imo....


 *You have the quintessential sports car man!!! Beautiful M3!!*



Lando47 said:


> Oh shoot, yeah we were talking about different cars.. sorry man.
> 
> I recently joined NASIOC.com and your right, pretty much every question I've had, I've found an answer to on their. Do you have the hatch of sedan? Have you posted up pics of your ride anywhere? I was torn between the DGM and the PBP. The two best colors i think.


I LOVE PBP!!! it looks so different in the sun vs shade. amazing color. I would defiantly recommend IWSTI as its a more friendly site tailored to STi's specifically.

Here is my car, just imagine a tunk rack  shes pretty stock, but with the AP and thick sway-bars.


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

killacush said:


> *You have the quintessential sports car man!!! Beautiful M3!!*
> 
> I LOVE PBP!!! it looks so different in the sun vs shade. amazing color. I would defiantly recommend IWSTI as its a more friendly site tailored to STi's specifically.
> 
> Here is my car, just imagine a tunk rack  shes pretty stock, but with the AP and thick sway-bars.


 Dude that is Awesome!! I will post up some pics of mine when I get it. 
What are your plans with it?

Haha just how does a trunk rack work with the famous STi wing?


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

Even though it has too many doors and driven wheels and seats to qualify as a proper sports car, it does have the requisite +300HP. :thumbsup:


jummo


----------



## 722ish (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is my "sports car", and an 01 impreza rs behind it. 
Mine is all factory, I am not sure what I want to do with it yet and I have another project car that doesn't carry bikes!


----------



## 722ish (Aug 3, 2009)

> OEM Subaru rack with Yakima Forklift


Car looks good on white wheels. I have the same rack setup as well.


----------



## dettmanc (May 14, 2012)

killacush said:


> I have the same car. Nice wheels BTW :thumbsup:. How much did that setup run you?


Thanks! They are JDM Spec C. RA-R wheels. Picked them up from a guy who thought they were Rotas. He had bought them from someone else. I only paid $750 for legit JDM parts that I love. I too am running a Cobb map and help ARK Performance build their sedan exhaust. Google it. Sounds great and I love having it on my car.

I drove around with the OEM rack only for a few months. I was pretty surprised with how quiet they are. I guess these are the new "aero" bars that are supposed to be much quieter.

This is the original car they came off of. I love them. Such a good looking wheel.


----------



## Slowestcivic (Feb 20, 2012)

Not a sports car... not a car in fact, but it just replaces the passenger seat. Pops in and pops out in seconds.















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet! ...but how do you carry the front wheel?


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Prexus2005 said:


> Sweet! ...but how do you carry the front wheel?


That, and Camelbak, shoes, snacks, helmet, gloves.

Seems pretty stupid to me. I'd rather drive my "slowestcivic" to the trail head.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Slowestcivic said:


> Not a sports car... not a car in fact, but it just replaces the passenger seat. Pops in and pops out in seconds.
> 
> View attachment 697469
> 
> ...


That is cool, pretty resourseful imo.


----------



## Slowestcivic (Feb 20, 2012)

ProjectDan35 said:


> That, and Camelbak, shoes, snacks, helmet, gloves.
> 
> Seems pretty stupid to me. I'd rather drive my "slowestcivic" to the trail head.


Lol. The front tire sits one of the peddles and my camelback straps to the forks. snacks and gloves are inside. Helmet and shoes go in between the fork and the bottom bracket.

The shitty thing is keeping my helmet, jacket, gloves, pants and shoes from the motorcycle safe while in the trails.

I miss my slowestcivic, it was stolen and I was an idiot and upgraded my motorcycle. I would rather drive it to the trail for sure, but this was a very cheap way to make the bike work with the bike 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oreely?*



VTSession said:


> The term "sports car" evolved in Europe after WW2. Original "sports cars" from the 1950s were small, RWD, 2 seat, 2 door convertibles. AWD wasn't really applied to sports car until Porsche created the amazing 959 in 1987. There are plenty of AWD sports cars now a days.


1980...










1966...


----------



## killacush (May 17, 2012)

pimpbot said:


> 1980...


*You win with the most bada$s of AWD amazingness!! I'm incredibly jealous of such a fine vehicle. How long have you had it for?*


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*LMAO... Oh, I wish!!*



killacush said:


> *You win with the most bada$s of AWD amazingness!! I'm incredibly jealous of such a fine vehicle. How long have you had it for?*


Stolen pics from the interwebs.

FWIU, they only brought like 1000 Audi Turbo Quattros (Coupes) of those into the US. They are really rare birds these days.

THat second one is a Jenson FF. They only made like 365 of them over 3 or 4 years. Only 80 of them or so survive today. It had a Chrysler 6.2 liter V8 and basically a truck automatic transmission with the AWD always engaged with no diff locks. The thing was crazy heavy, Right hand drive only because the transfer case stuck into the left side passenger well.

My point was that AWD sports sedans pre-dated the Porsche 959 by a few years.

Man, if I had a yard to store it, there is this guy who is selling an '84 Audi 4000 quattro on craigslist for like $1000. I would love to restore it, and pimp around town in that thing. I love the growl of that 5 cylinder engine. But, I don't have the time or money to sink into it... or the space to store it.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*More AWD Madness....*

2002 Audi allroad quattro - AWE/GIAC Stage 3 upgrade; K04 twin turbos, RS4 SMIC, VAST downpipes, Hotchkiss sways, Arnott airsprings, 2Bennett RS4 exhaust, RS4 18" alloys....equals a 400hp sleeper wagon, that passes like a Porsche:


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> Man, if I had a yard to store it, there is this guy who is selling an '84 Audi 4000 quattro on craigslist for like $1000. I would love to restore it, and pimp around town in that thing. I love the growl of that 5 cylinder engine. But, I don't have the time or money to sink into it... or the space to store it.


One of my previous cars was a 1990 Audi 200 Quattro, basically the same as the 4000/5000 but a generation later. Great car really, I paid $1000 for it, it went for $42k new. Eventually felt like an upgrade, so I traded it for a 2001 S4.

The main issue I have with those old Audis is that pre-1991, they all have various Bosch Jettronic injection systems, which can be a pain if they go wrong, and mine did. Also the 1991 has the much better 20-valve engine, that thing is nice.

I'd love to pick up an old ur-Quattro and stuff a 20v turbo into it... though with the bike rack on the 996, I don't know when I'd ever drive it


----------



## x60183 (Apr 22, 2012)

AC/BC said:


> Now I remember why I stopped posting on this site. I guess I failed to mention the car has 6 piston brembos up front, 4 piston rears and full tubular k-member, a-arms, and coil overs, ext... But I guess if it wasn't a sports car when I bought it, it isn't. Maybe I should have used the term performance car for you guys who get stuck up in semantics.
> 
> BTW, the 3rd gen was the mullet mobile.
> 
> Signing off.


I can't see the original picture you posted, but I assume it was a 5th gen Camaro. What a shame that a 5th gen Camaro owner is putting down thirdgen Camaros... at least the thirdgen is a real f-body  

Here's my reject mulletmobile, a 1991 Camaro B4C Police Package - LB9 305 V8, T5 manual, 4-wheel disc brakes, factory AC, engine oil cooler, radio-delete, dual converter exhaust, never put in official police service and instead sold to the public. It currently has under 20k original miles. The only mods are a different muffler, newer tires, and a hidden iPod hookup. Smells new inside.










And to keep this bike related, the black 78 Silverado hauls the bikes:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

michael573114 said:


> One of my previous cars was a 1990 Audi 200 Quattro, basically the same as the 4000/5000 but a generation later. Great car really, I paid $1000 for it, it went for $42k new. Eventually felt like an upgrade, so I traded it for a 2001 S4.
> 
> The main issue I have with those old Audis is that pre-1991, they all have various Bosch Jettronic injection systems, which can be a pain if they go wrong, and mine did. Also the 1991 has the much better 20-valve engine, that thing is nice.
> 
> I'd love to pick up an old ur-Quattro and stuff a 20v turbo into it... though with the bike rack on the 996, I don't know when I'd ever drive it


The 200 was basically a 100 with a turbo, which was a continuation of the 5000 line (in this country). It was called the 100 in other countries.

The 4000 was the 80/90 line which became the A4/S4 in later years. Also, the 80/90/4000 'B' chassis was sold by VW as the Dasher and later, the Quantum and Passat. The VW Fox was based on that platform as well, but smaller and lighter from Brazil.

The 90 was the 5 cylinder version, and later a 12 valve V6 where the same chassis with a 2 liter 4 cylinder engine was the 80, but basically the same car body.

I'm familiar with Bosch KE Jetronic. The stuff is dead simple, but it is super sensitive to dirt ingestion. Most folks back in the day just ignored the fuel system until it gave them issues, then complained about it messing up, when all they had to do was change the fuel filter once in a while, and not go to crappy gas stations. Heh... I even still have the Bentley Manual for K Jet and KE Jet. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dang...*



Zachariah said:


> 2002 Audi allroad quattro - AWE/GIAC Stage 3 upgrade; K04 twin turbos, RS4 SMIC, VAST downpipes, Hotchkiss sways, Arnott airsprings, 2Bennett RS4 exhaust, RS4 18" alloys....equals a 400hp sleeper wagon, that passes like a Porsche:
> 
> *pix*


Did you deck that thing out yourself, or did you buy it that way?

There is a guy on Craigslist in Novato, CA who is selling a Stage 3 Allroad with a 6 speed manual. Looks sweet, but he wants like $20k for it. Too rich for my blood. Not to mention, buying an already decked out car might be trouble if the tuner wasn't meticulous about the upgrades.

I'll bet if you don't baby that throttle, you probably measure fuel consumption in gallons per mile.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Did you deck that thing out yourself, or did you buy it that way?
> 
> There is a guy on Craigslist in Novato, CA who is selling a Stage 3 Allroad with a 6 speed manual. Looks sweet, but he wants like $20k for it. Too rich for my blood. Not to mention, buying an already decked out car might be trouble if the tuner wasn't meticulous about the upgrades.
> 
> I'll bet if you don't baby that throttle, you probably measure fuel consumption in gallons per mile.


I wanted a tuner Audi...which is basically the 2.7L twin turbo motor. My dismantler buddy in AZ acquired a wrecked 2001 Stage 3 B5 Audi S4, and gave me a smokin' deal on all the parts. Instead of spending $6000+ for all the upgrades new...I got everything (excluding ICU chip, exhaust) for about $2100.

I love the expression on everybody's faces...when I smoke a Dodge Charger SRT, BMW M3 or Subaru WRX/STi...priceless!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!!*



Zachariah said:


> I wanted a tuner Audi...which is basically the 2.7L twin turbo motor. My dismantler buddy in AZ acquired a wrecked 2001 Stage 3 Audi S4, and gave me a smokin' deal on all the parts. Instead of spending $6000+ for all the upgrades new...I got everything (excluding ICU chip, exhaust) for about $2100.
> 
> I love the expression on everybody's faces...when I smoke a Dodge Charger SRT, BMW M3 or Subaru WRX/STi...priceless!!!:thumbsup:


Just be sure to cool those turbos down when you get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> I wanted a tuner Audi...which is basically the 2.7L twin turbo motor. My dismantler buddy in AZ acquired a wrecked 2001 Stage 3 B5 Audi S4, and gave me a smokin' deal on all the parts. Instead of spending $6000+ for all the upgrades new...I got everything (excluding ICU chip, exhaust) for about $2100.
> 
> I love the expression on everybody's faces...when I smoke a Dodge Charger SRT, BMW M3 or Subaru WRX/STi...priceless!!!:thumbsup:


Very nice man, that's a badass car... I love sleepers and your car is one to the utmost degree!

I went as sleeperish as possible with my build as well. I have very discreet boost gauges and no external mods. You'd never know I have nearly 500rwhp until it's too late. 

Funny thing though, I did one time get destroyed by a guy in an EVO Lancer... his car looked bone stock but it turns out he had spent something like $20k on aftermarket parts and was putting down over 600awhp. That made my car look slow.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

mine again


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> I'm familiar with Bosch KE Jetronic. The stuff is dead simple, but it is super sensitive to dirt ingestion. Most folks back in the day just ignored the fuel system until it gave them issues, then complained about it messing up, when all they had to do was change the fuel filter once in a while, and not go to crappy gas stations. Heh... I even still have the Bentley Manual for K Jet and KE Jet. :thumbsup:


Yeah, my 200 had the CIS-III Jettronic, which was a bit more advanced than the older K-Jet stuff. I spent a lot of time trying to track down a leaky seal which caused major warm-start issues. Eventually I just traded the car in for a 2001 S4 - not because of the issue, but because I really wanted the S4 

I still have the Bentley manual for the 200.. probably should put that up on Ebay, it's like 30 pounds of paper.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

CBRsteve said:


> Very nice man, that's a badass car... I love sleepers and your car is one to the utmost degree!
> 
> I went as sleeperish as possible with my build as well. I have very discreet boost gauges and no external mods. You'd never know I have nearly 500rwhp until it's too late.
> 
> Funny thing though, I did one time get destroyed by a guy in an EVO Lancer... his car looked bone stock but it turns out he had spent something like $20k on aftermarket parts and was putting down over 600awhp. That made my car look slow.


Yep, I love RWD - but combine massive torque with AWD and it's total MURDER....


----------



## Bobby59 (May 25, 2012)

CBRsteve said:


> I only put the rack on when I'm actually heading to the trails.
> 
> Loads of mods, but the most important are the supercharger and suspension bits... 488rwhp
> 
> I have the exact car and I'm contemplating a bike rack too. Do you have a hitch or do use a trunk rack?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> I'm familiar with Bosch KE Jetronic. The stuff is dead simple, but it is super sensitive to dirt ingestion. Most folks back in the day just ignored the fuel system until it gave them issues, then complained about it messing up, when all they had to do was change the fuel filter once in a while, and not go to crappy gas stations. Heh... I even still have the Bentley Manual for K Jet and KE Jet. :thumbsup:


Don't even get me started on "Gay-Jet". Nothing but problems. 1st thing I did on my volvo was get rid of k jet and install the Boch LH Jetronic instead. Best mod ever.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> Yep, I love RWD - but combine massive torque with AWD and it's total MURDER....


Well it's murder from a dig, but from a roll it's usually a different story... that being said, roll racing is really just two idiots speeding next to each other. 



bobby59 said:


> I have the exact car and I'm contemplating a bike rack too. Do you have a hitch or do use a trunk rack?


I use a Saris Bones and it works quite well. The feet do leave little rubber marks, but once a month or so I take out some polishing compound and they come right off.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> 1980...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know why they call you the Pimpbot. I can't +rep you again, sensei.


----------



## Scott982 (Nov 19, 2008)

2011 370Z with a lot of mods


----------



## Bobby59 (May 25, 2012)

CBRsteve said:


> Well it's murder from a dig, but from a roll it's usually a different story... that being said, roll racing is really just two idiots speeding next to each other.
> 
> I use a Saris Bones and it works quite well. The feet do leave little rubber marks, but once a month or so I take out some polishing compound and they come right off.


Great to know. I just didn't want anything to wear on my paint. Downside of having a nice car haha


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Bobby59 said:


> Great to know. I just didn't want anything to wear on my paint. Downside of having a nice car haha


I don't blame you man, I had my dad get one for his GT before I put one on mine, haha. The only thing I'd say to beware of is your pedal position. Make sure the pedal closest to the car is in the vertical position, between the downward pointing legs of the Bones. My dad didn't do that one time and the pedal scratched up his bumper pretty good.


----------



## Bobby59 (May 25, 2012)

CBRsteve said:


> I don't blame you man, I had my dad get one for his GT before I put one on mine, haha. The only thing I'd say to beware of is your pedal position. Make sure the pedal closest to the car is in the vertical position, between the downward pointing legs of the Bones. My dad didn't do that one time and the pedal scratched up his bumper pretty good.


Do the trunk straps have rubber on them or is it just bare metal? I'm thinking about putting some cloths down in the positions where it touches as well.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Bobby59 said:


> Do the trunk straps have rubber on them or is it just bare metal? I'm thinking about putting some cloths down in the positions where it touches as well.


There is a soft coating over the clasps that hook to the trunk, but it's not rubber. Those haven't caused any imperfections in the paint at all and seem to work great.


----------



## allanknabe (Oct 7, 2008)

A friend of mine sticks his bike in the boot/trunk of a BMW Z4, I how no idea how he gets it in there.


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

2006 GTO. Use a hidden hitch. Works pretty damn good. I get much better MPG than the truck I was planning on getting so Im happy with it.


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sure it is. Just take a look at some of the other "sports cars" posted. 

Hey, if you want to believe edmunds or an actual owner, its cool. I liked my G8 better but I prefer the manual of the GTO even more.


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, sorry. Its not technically a sports car but it is a very sporty car. Dont quite understand the hate you got going gerbil. 

Where is your ride?


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad you are amused. Its what Im here for!! 

Im just curious. Its always the ones that are a little jealous who seem to be the ones who generate the issues. 

Regardless, Im impressed with some of you guys rides. Some fun vehicles for damn sure. If you guys enjoy them then that is all that matters.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so glad we can have another elitist come join us here.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

extreme gerbil team said:


> Why is it "elitist" to know that a 2006 GTO is not a sports car by any rational defintion?
> 
> What's the standard for "sports car" in this thread?
> 
> ...


Why do you think your opinion of what a sports car should be is absolute? I'm not butt hurt at all, minus the literal butt hurt from my ride today 

Thanks for trying to kill the stoke of MTBR. Now that I think of it I haven't seen any positivity out of you yet.


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Have you driven one? You comments and the fact you quoted Edmunds show what you think. 

Face it, everyone has a different definition of sports car. If you don't like it put me on ignore for my idiotic idea of a sports car. Hell, 90% of this thread doesn't live up to the traditional sports car role but I guess mine pushed it off the edge!! Zomg! 

Insecure? Sure. I guess if that means I drive cars that normal people would ignore because of what other people think about them. 

Oh well, have fun arguing.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

extreme gerbil team said:


> Where did I claim that? (answer: nowhere, that's just you being insecure again)
> 
> More fantasy from the same butt hurt guy who equated tipping cones in a parking lot to real racing.
> 
> ...


You have not stated any facts. You have only given your opinion which you perceive as fact. You can bash autocross all you want, I don't care I enjoy it and will do it until I can't do it anymore. (Thanks again for trying to kill stoke) I have read all 10 of your posts, am I missing something?


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

It seems like you are upset at something in your life. I suggest you figure that out before you have a stroke or lose some of your gerbil magic. 

Again, I don't understand the hostility. I guess I never will and should of bought a 1994 s10 to take my bike to the trail instead of my GTO. My bad guys. I shall never think of my car as a sporty machine ever again as it'll upset the gerbil gods.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

extreme gerbil team said:


> Fact: Autocross is not real racing, even though parking lot cone tippers like to imagine it is.
> 
> Spend some time on a real track, in traffic, and you might, just might, begin to understand how clueless you are.
> 
> ...


Christ. Not this crap again. Dont you and your equally stuck up bretheren have anything better to do?

As far as whats "real" racing. I present you with the definition of racing.

race  /reɪs/ Show Spelled [reys] Show IPA noun, verb, raced, rac·ing. 
noun 
1. a contest of speed, as in running, riding, driving, or sailing. 
2. races, a series of races, usually of horses or dogs, run at a set time over a regular course: They spent a day at the races. 
3. any contest or competition, especially to achieve superiority: the arms race; the presidential race. 
4. urgent need, responsibility, effort, etc., as when time is short or a solution is imperative: the race to find an effective vaccine. 
5. onward movement; an onward or regular course.

I believe autocross is a contest of speed, with a set course, against a clock. Therefore by definition (since you seem to be so hung up on definitions) its racing. Just because its not your flavor doesnt mean you need to bash people who enjoy it. Autocross is an affordable motorsport that lets us less than rich people enjoy competition and driving. Not of all of us can afford to trailer a race car to a track day then pay $150-$400 to run around the course a few times. By the way you mentioned racing for more than 60 seconds, you realize most road courses even in the professional motorsports run between one minute and 2 minute lap times, so youre splitting hairs over a maximum of 60 seconds. With this kind of attitude you might as well bash people on here for riding a Trek/Giant/Specialized instead of an Ibis/Niner/Santa Cruz. Also, if youre brakes are smoking you are either using improper braking technique or you have some horendously crappy brakes. Ive run upwards of 30-45 laps on my daily driven street brakes of a ~1:30 minute road course at speed, slowing down from over 100mph 2-3 times per lap and never had any smoke, and very little brake fade.

As far as the definition of a sports car as it pertains to this thread (I swear this has already been discussed at least 4 times), any car built with a purpose geared towards a motorsport. I guess one of the mods should change the title to Sporty instead of Sports so we can quit having people feel the need to whine about something that really doesnt matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

The point of the analogy is its something that someone is into that you may not be. There is no reason to get on here and belittle someone because of the things they like just because they may not be in your taste. The point of my entire response that you are taking things wat to literally and need to chill out. I didnt know id have to draw you a picture for you to understand however. Struck a nerve? Yeah, you did. This is a pretty peaceful and upbeat place for the most part until people like you show up and want to start telling people they suck or are wrong just because you dont agree with them.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

lol... i had photoshop open anyways... 

my friend has a new s4 i'm trying to get him to put racks on. my a4 isn't really a sports car, but its got racks.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Well I see the thread that I started is still filled with a bunch of haters. 



extreme gerbil team said:


> Sports car?
> 
> "Driving Impressions
> 
> ...


Good to know that you let an online editorial base your opinion on cars. Since Edmunds is so definitive. I bet you read Car and Driver too, no?

.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Well I see the thread that I started is still filled with a bunch of haters.
> 
> Good to know that you let an online editorial base your opinion on cars. Since Edmunds is so definitive. I bet you read Car and Driver too, no?
> 
> .


LOL...whenever there involves cars - there will be testosterone matches, from highly opinionated, Apha males.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Hi Pete!*



extreme gerbil team said:


> Rest assured that your GTO does not generate any jealousy for me.
> 
> Not the least bit aka exactly none.


Pete ban in 3, 2, 1 .....


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Me thinks we got trolled.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

extreme gerbil team said:


> I'm surprised you were able to stop eating long enough to even post.
> 
> You're making progress fatty!
> 
> ...


... that's it? That's all you got?

You're getting weak in your old age.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

extreme gerbil team said:


> The truth is all it takes to illustrate your absolute feebleness.
> 
> Rather than making things complicated, it's best to keep things extremely simple and factual.
> 
> ...


oooh, zing!


----------



## jayaimzzz (Jun 18, 2009)

Lando47 said:


> Thanks dude! :thumbsup:
> There is clearly a hole in the roof (sunroof), look at the lighting on the seats.. and he has fogs so its not a base and what looks like leather seats so its probably not a premium. Which means there's a good chance its a limited.. Just saying.
> 
> What year and model do you have? I have been waiting for mine to get here for about 3 months and was so excited to get a email from the dealer saying that the scheduled date for delivery was May 26th.  I plan on getting the extended warranty so I probably won't flash it for a long while.
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments! It's a 2012 Limited with Nav. I had to wait 9 weeks to get mine and it felt like forever. I can't imagine waiting three months. It's after May 26th, is your car in yet?

I went with the hitch mount for a few reasons. The main reason is because that one time I forget that I have bikes on top and I try to pull into the garage, it would damage the house, my bike and my car all in a matter of a couple seconds. Also, it's easier to load, my favorite trail has a covered bridge and a bike on top might make my car too tall to go through it, maybe less wind resistance with it behind the car and I already had the hitch mount rack. With my rack the handlebars don't touch the spoiler. I plan on getting the 1Up rack soon.


----------



## Intense29 (Apr 20, 2012)

Going through cars faster than bikes and paying the price in buying different racks.

Audi S4 was first then the M5 which could only take a trunk rack, that did not last long before a major change in rides....


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Don't go bending your rods! IIRC, the limit is 300 lb/ft torque for stock VW/Audi 2.0t rods.
> 
> Wow... how much boost is that thing pushing? IIRC, stock is like 8 or 9 psi.
> 
> ...


Some say 300 ft-lbs, some say 350. I'm at 320hp/320ft-lbs with a K04 (the one from the TT-s; not the same as a 1.8T K04) and haven't had problems. Also have a StopTech BBK and worked over suspension to reign it in. For all the people that say 300whp is max for FWD, I agree.

Anyway, certainly not a sports car, but "sporty," I hope that's enough. I do a few track days each year.

On the roof (current):








In the hatch (old):


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Intense29 said:


> Going through cars faster than bikes and paying the price in buying different racks.
> 
> Audi S4 was first then the M5 which could only take a trunk rack, that did not last long before a major change in rides....


Sweet B6 S4. are those the Stasis or MTM wheels?


----------



## Intense29 (Apr 20, 2012)

Zachariah said:


> Sweet B6 S4. are those the Stasis or MTM wheels?


Thanks man, that actually was my favorite car. I tried so hard to make it into a RS4 it got ridiculous.

It had:
Milltek exhaust
JHM Headers
Stratmosphere intake
APR chip
Stoptech brakes
Stasis suspension
Hotchkis sways
Sportec wheels


----------



## pmachan (Feb 13, 2012)

extreme gerbil team said:


> Fact: Autocross is not real racing, even though parking lot cone tippers like to imagine it is.
> 
> Spend some time on a real track, in traffic, and you might, just might, begin to understand how clueless you are.
> 
> ...


Autocross is a great form of motorsports competition and a fantastic way to build a LOT of relavent skills to make the jump to actual wheel to wheel racing, if you so desired.
I have been "racing" as you describe it for 12 years and I still try and do a few auto-x events every year to keep sharp. It is NOT easy.
Its funny that almost 100% of the time a good autocrosser makes a good road racer, and it almost never works the other way around..


----------



## Intense29 (Apr 20, 2012)

pmachan said:


> Was it very reliable? I am considering moving to one from an M3, I want something more suited to driving in snow/ice.


Well after the M5 was in the dealer every other week, yeah I'd say the S4 was very reliable. Audi make such well built cars. Get a separate of wheels/tires for the snow. All-seasons suck on that car.


----------



## pmachan (Feb 13, 2012)

Intense29 said:


> Thanks man, that actually was my favorite car. I tried so hard to make it into a RS4 it got ridiculous.
> 
> It had:
> Milltek exhaust
> ...


Was it very reliable? I am considering moving to one from an M3, I want something more suited to driving in snow/ice.


----------



## Intense29 (Apr 20, 2012)

Was it very reliable? I am considering moving to one from an M3, I want something more suited to driving in snow/ice.

Yes very much so. Never had a problem outside consumables.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Intense29 said:


> Going through cars faster than bikes and paying the price in buying different racks.
> 
> Audi S4 was first then the M5 which could only take a trunk rack, that did not last long before a major change in rides....


I love those matte alu side mirror covers. I wanna get a set for my B6, if I find a set that don't cost a zillion bucks.

I'd rather spend the money on bike parts! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Buddy of mine has a gray metallic RS4. Thatd be my next car if I had the coin.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

So much fail in this thread...Should change the title to "Post your hitch/ roof rack".


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

James_spec said:


> So much fail in this thread...Should change the title to "Post your hitch/ roof rack".


Completely agree. BMW X5 posted in the sports car thread. Oy.


----------



## DJ_JonDoe (Jun 12, 2012)

1 piece suspension and turbo sure made it feel like a sports car. Ask the _real sports cars_ on the autocross track. tee hee!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

4 door Honda Civic now? Thread is officially dead.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> 4 door Honda Civic now? Thread is officially dead.


Yeah tell me about it, who in there right mind would race a Honda. 

Honda Challenge


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Lmao*



TenSpeed said:


> 4 door Honda Civic now? Thread is officially dead.


Well, maybe there is some 'eye of the beholder' going on here. I think it was dead back when the pickup was posted. I mean, I'm guilty too of the 'Sporty' car posting (4 door sedan).... so... meh. :skep:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

DJ_JonDoe said:


> 1 piece suspension and turbo sure made it feel like a sports car. Ask the _real sports cars_ on the autocross track. tee hee!


Brapppppppppppppp VTECH NOM NOM VTECH BRAPPPPP BRAAPPPPPPPPPPP JUST HIT VTECH. - is it a 9 second car now?

Is there any power below 5k rpm?


----------



## DJ_JonDoe (Jun 12, 2012)

And yes, it only took 2 days to receive douchyness on this forum! 

I know it's not a sports car. I am not one of these ricers that redline down the street! 

Vtech is a cheap phone not whats in a Honda jerk off! Actually with the 18G Greddy turbo, vitara pistons & thickened head gasket, I made decent power below 5k. 280whp/200wtq at 10lbs on pump gas.

I could careless about straight line racing, shits weak! Put me on a road course where you have to brake, shift and turn, yes the car was a little quick.

Like i said in the original post, it's not a sports car but it sure feels like one. With that being said, I assumed that guys who were into cars would appreciate the hard work and sacrifice put into it.

But to each his own :thumbup:


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

DJ... I have respect for what you've done. You've taken a common car and made it special. I also like that fact that you race it on a road course. Great work.
My family and I have raced against many a Honda Civic in SCCA Solo II, and I can tell you that guys that build cars like yours, DJ, are for real.


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

Bacons said:


> DJ... I have respect for what you've done. You've taken a common car and made it special. I also like that fact that you race it on a road course. Great work.
> My family and I have raced against many a Honda Civic in SCCA Solo II, and I can tell you that guys that build cars like yours, DJ, are for real.


Yeah, I agree. There's a lot of rusty, fart-can, boy racer types that create a bad name for Civics. But a properly built B16 can be a real monster. This one looks clean, and 10 psi is no joke for a factory N/A engine.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Aw... Pete's been not only banned, but erased! Who saw that coming?.... for the 40th time.


----------



## syafi27 (May 22, 2012)

*sport car*



RIS said:


> Another 4-door sedan in the sports car thread?
> 
> Can you guys not read, or what?


oww so you think suzuki carry pick up is sport car?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Aw... Pete's been not only banned, but erased! Who saw that coming?.... for the 40th time.


I sure did. Fagerlin.wishes he could ride, he just never lifted his ass of the chair to ever attempt it. You must be on some good dope, to be offering advice in a weak attempt to win friends and possibly influence people.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Yeah tell me about it, who in there right mind would race a Honda.
> 
> Honda Challenge


You can "race" any type of vehicle, from a Daihatsu to a semi. Racing something does not make it a sports car. This thread has become so polluted that the chances of it getting back on track are pretty slim.

From fwd Volkswagens to SUV's....and then a 4 door Honda. They are not sports cars.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

So TenSpeed... what is a sports car? 
Because something is FWD, it's disqualified as a sports car? The original Mini Cooper S and VW GTI were meant to be every day appliance? 
And a sedan clearly is not a sports car? BMW M5, numerous Evos & STIs were only meant to haul the family around.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Most of the cars posted here really are classified as hot hatches, or performance sedans. The M5, the Evo, the STi, those are performance sedans, as is my Audi A4. It's not a sports car. A GTI is a hot hatch, as is a Mini Cooper. 

Sports cars usually have 2 doors, 2 seats, are rear wheel drive, maybe all wheel, and often have a mid or rear mount engine or front as most cars do. 

The 4 door Honda Civic doesn't fit any of those scenarios, including performance sedan. 

Unfortunately, with the birth of the hybrid, and the need for more gas mileage, and families, the sports car has seen a decline to SUV's, minivans and crossovers. Minus the exotics, there aren't too many true sports cars being made these days.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Miata, BR-Z/FR-S, Genesis Coupe, 370z, Corvette, Ford GT....yeah theres not many available at all.


And actually by that definition, the Camaro, Mustang, and Challenger also apply. 



Seriously guys this is a mountain bike forum, quit getting so hung up on the details of a car thread. Save that for the car forums.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah... I got sucked in. Fail on my part.
I guess the definition of 'sports car' is purely subjective. I am done defending.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Car threads on the internet are eternally hilarious and this one is no exception. Bravo.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I just have a hard time looking at a Honda Civic, even if it is turbo charged, when it's supposed to be sports cars being posted. They should just combine this thread with the what car do you haul your bike with thread, and be done.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

I concur with some kind of stickied generic "What car(s) haul your bike(s)" thread. Unless we actually enjoy the chest-beating brotard pissing matches it all degenerates to.


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

TenSpeed said:


> You can "race" any type of vehicle, from a Daihatsu to a semi. Racing something does not make it a sports car. This thread has become so polluted that the chances of it getting back on track are pretty slim.
> 
> From fwd Volkswagens to SUV's....and then a 4 door Honda. They are not sports cars.


I'm sorry to have bothered you with my fwd Volkswagen. You're correct in your definition of proper sports cars. However, I think most of the people posting these cars, including myself, will readily acknowledge (or have already done so in this thread), that their cars aren't sports cars. Being "sporty" makes them tangentially related and hopefully interesting to some readers, and so we contribute them to the forum.

I think the "divergence" of this thread is because no strict guidelines were established, and as you say I don't think this thread can be steered to your intended course. Perhaps you could resolve your issue with this thread by starting a new thread, specifically limited to "pure" or "proper" sports cars adhering to stricter guidelines, such as naturally aspirated, rear wheel drive, two-seat, gas burning, manual transmission, etc., cars.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Theres already a what car do you haul your bike with thread. Its called Whats your ride's ride?. If anything this needs to be the what car do you NOT haul your bike with. Or people just need to take a breath and move on.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

ghost_03 said:


> However, I think most of the people posting these cars, including myself, will readily acknowledge (or have already done so in this thread), that their cars *aren't sports cars*


In a thread that is clearly marked as such, why are they posted here then? Just curious to see the explanation of this one.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Zachariah said:


> I sure did. Fagerlin.wishes he could ride, he just never lifted his ass of the chair to ever attempt it. You must be on some good dope, to be offering advice in a weak attempt to win friends and possibly influence people.


Meh, we know a lot of the same people. In his defense, he's actually a really good rider. He is unfortunately not a good human being, at least online.



SuperSlow35th said:


> Theres already a what car do you haul your bike with thread. Its called Whats your ride's ride?. If anything this needs to be the what car do you NOT haul your bike with. Or people just need to take a breath and move on.


Yeah, folks have to take a frickin' chill pill and not put things into such rigid boxes. Black, white, gay, straight, conservative, liberal, rocker, mod, XC, DH, FR... we all like to label things with no grey area and put them in boxes. Reality is, there is very little in this world with such rigid borders.

Heck, just to make somebody's head explode, I'm going to post my station wagon. :thumbsup:



It's kinda sporty... as sporty as 150hp can get with stock soft suspension, but upgraded rims. I love the stick and AWD. :thumbsup:

Notice the kiddie rocket chairs in the back seat? :crazy:


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

TenSpeed said:


> In a thread that is clearly marked as such, why are they posted here then? Just curious to see the explanation of this one.


The explanation somehow got removed from the quote.



ghost_03 said:


> Being "sporty" makes them tangentially related and hopefully interesting to some readers, and so we contribute them to the forum.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Miata, 370z, Corvette, Viper, Lotus and most Porsche ... theres not many being currenty produced
> 
> And by definition, the Camaro, Mustang, and Challenger *CAN NOT* apply.
> 
> Seriously guys this is a mountain bike forum, quit getting so hung up on the details of a car thread. Save that for the car forums.


Fixed for you

Plenty of Hot Hatch, Sports Coupe , Sports Sedan, Sport Compact and even a few Sport Wagons on the market. Then you have Muscle cars like the Mustang, Camaro, Challenger and Charger.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> Sports cars usually have 2 doors, 2 seats, are rear wheel drive, maybe all wheel, and often have a mid or rear mount engine or front as most cars do.





SuperSlow35th said:


> Miata, BR-Z/FR-S, Genesis Coupe, 370z, Corvette, Ford GT....yeah theres not many available at all.
> 
> And actually by that definition, the Camaro, Mustang, and Challenger also apply.





terrasmak said:


> Fixed for you
> 
> Plenty of Hot Hatch, Sports Coupe , Sports Sedan, Sport Compact and even a few Sport Wagons on the market. Then you have Muscle cars like the Mustang, Camaro, Challenger and Charger.


Id appreciate if you wouldn't "fix" my posts for me. Especially when you are wrong. I said "by that definition". Meaning "Sports cars usually have 2 doors, 2 seats, are rear wheel drive, maybe all wheel, and often have a mid or rear mount engine or front as most cars do". So in that definition how do those three not apply?

All three have two doors.
All three are real wheel drive.
All three have a front mounted engine.

The only aspect they miss is having two seats, but if youve ever sat in the backseat of any of the three, the rear seats dont really qualify as "seats". More like baseball glove inspired butt pockets.

And also by this definition does this mean the 2+2 300zx and the RX8 are not sports cars?
What about the Audi TT?


----------



## DJ_JonDoe (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL, I like this forum already, reminds me of my old car forum days. At least here no one is debating whether my headlights are real ctr or ebay copies or my wheels are real Volks or Philipine knockoffs..hahaha.

Listen fellas, I acknowledged that I know my car was not a sports car. Regardless of what aftermarket parts I put on it, it doesn't change the fact that it's not. In reality it was just a fun grocery getter that saw some scca events, daily drove my ass to work and lugged my bike around. Given my car forum experience I should have known better to post this in this thread. I didn't see a "fun car" thread so I posted here (Kanye Shrug).

And to the fellas at the top of the page, thanx for the support. Auto-cross were def some fun times! Nothing like waking up at 5:30am to go beat the **** out of your daily driver and snap an axel on your first run, then sweat in a parking lot changing it to go beat it some more...lol.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

It's a fvcking Internet forum guys! Get over it. People have different opinions and y'all need to learn to deal with that.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been hauling my bike in the back of my 944 up until recently, but I finally scored a "fit kit" after a couple months of searching, and it now has a roof rack!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> And also by this definition does this mean the 2+2 300zx and the RX8 are not sports cars?
> What about the Audi TT?


they have a classification for those cars, it's called coupe


----------



## caterhamnut (Jun 19, 2012)

Well hopefully this is accepted as a sports car!!



















- we also do this in it


----------



## DJ_JonDoe (Jun 12, 2012)

^^Too fresh!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

caterhamnut said:


> Well hopefully this is accepted as a sports car!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Love that Seven!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

coolest thing I've seen all week!!!


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ltdan12a said:


> coolest thing I've seen all week!!!


Put it on the track with the bikes on top, THEN it will be the coolest thing I've seen all week  I kid I kid. That thing is freakin awesome.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Badass!! Now this thread is alive again.


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

jayaimzzz said:


> Thanks for the nice comments! It's a 2012 Limited with Nav. I had to wait 9 weeks to get mine and it felt like forever. I can't imagine waiting three months. It's after May 26th, is your car in yet?
> 
> I went with the hitch mount for a few reasons. The main reason is because that one time I forget that I have bikes on top and I try to pull into the garage, it would damage the house, my bike and my car all in a matter of a couple seconds. Also, it's easier to load, my favorite trail has a covered bridge and a bike on top might make my car too tall to go through it, maybe less wind resistance with it behind the car and I already had the hitch mount rack. With my rack the handlebars don't touch the spoiler. I plan on getting the 1Up rack soon.


Yeah picked it up on the 20th.  
here is a quick pick from this weekend getting ready for my first ride in the new car.

Yakima Whispbars with a RockyMount Tierod bike rack.. The Fit was great with my road bike but my Stumpy and especially my Enduro where a tad long and I could not open the hatch with the bike up top like I could with with roadie up top.


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*6 bikes, no waiting*

I probably posted this a long time ago, but here is my 2003 Protege 5 with six 29ers on it (and two in the back seat).

I often look at other cars to replace it, but couldn't bear to part with it. Unless they are the same shade of yellow and plenty of room (Zoom Zoom)


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^Nice slotege. I had a 2003 MazdaSpeed (Black Mica) and a 2001 Protege MP3 (Blue Mica) myself. I miss them alot at times. My speed would have looked sick with a roof rack.


----------



## TheYoungConnoisseur (May 17, 2012)

I thought about putting a rack on some of my other cars but here's no f ing way is get back in them smelly and sandy. Most places I ride don't have showers


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

Does this count? I just got back from a 2250 mile bike trip to the Augusta GA area. Car has plenty of room for this kind of use, OEM crossbars with RockyMounts trays. 
TT-RS is limited production version, 360hp/341ftlbs 2.5l 5 cylinder AWD. Only 416 sold in the US for 2012, up to another 500 coming for 2013.


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

A couple of my past vehicles used as bike haulers.


----------



## DJ_JonDoe (Jun 12, 2012)

^^Blue TT is Bawse!!!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm digging the TT, much better than the constipated Beetle looking 1st gens.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oooh!*



mtbscott said:


> Does this count? I just got back from a 2250 mile bike trip to the Augusta GA area. Car has plenty of room for this kind of use, OEM crossbars with RockyMounts trays.
> TT-RS is limited production version, 360hp/341ftlbs 2.5l 5 cylinder AWD. Only 416 sold in the US for 2012, up to another 500 coming for 2013.


Daddy want.

Very sexy car. I love that they brought back the 5 cylinder. Nothing sounds as awesome as that engine.

I dunno. I like the original TT (but not as much as this, naturally). I'm seriously considering one for a commuter car. Small, light, reasonably quick for a 30+ MPG car, plus available with AWD AND a six speed stick.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

DJ_JonDoe said:


> And yes, it only took 2 days to receive douchyness on this forum!
> 
> I know it's not a sports car. I am not one of these ricers that redline down the street!
> 
> ...


Looks clean! :thumbsup: I use to have a few modified Hondas in my time. I got so tired of all the attemped break-ins and vandalizing that i just sold them. Driving a 350z now and loving it.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Jan 17, 2004)

*Does the fork scratch your bumber?*

I use an Allen trunk rack on my E39 and have had steady knocking on the bumber when I am not careful enough. Blends in with the 13 years service. The real issue with sporty cars at the trailhead is not space, its ground glearance.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Switched to a SeaSucker Talon rack for my 2011 Nissan 370Z


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Mr Magoo said:


> I use an Allen trunk rack on my E39 and have had steady knocking on the bumber when I am not careful enough. Blends in with the 13 years service. The real issue with sporty cars at the trailhead is not space, its ground glearance.


Luckily our local trail gurus do an extremely awesome job of making the trailhead as user friendly as possible. Its a large completely flat gravel parking lot with flat driveways off the paved road. The only "obstacle" is the 4" tall curb you have to crawl over. Sadly though, I have owned cars that wouldnt make it over the curb.


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Brapppppppppppppp VTECH NOM NOM VTECH BRAPPPPP BRAAPPPPPPPPPPP JUST HIT VTECH. - is it a 9 second car now?
> 
> Is there any power below 5k rpm?


Well at least he didn't post lame videos of his car doing doughnuts in the snow. Sorry we can't all afford to drop $30K on a car.

Honda's are cheap, reliable, and weigh about 1,000 lbs. less than your 3,500 lb. pig. He obviously took the time to build the car himself and make it unique, you've got to give him credit for that.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Sorry for no pics, but did not have a camera on me today. Although i did get out for a test drive in a Scion FR-S that the guy drove from TX to OR last week with two bikes broken down and placed inside. Fun little car.


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*Subaru-Scion BRZ-FR-S*

My next car- RWD Subaru!?! Twin to the Scion (concept shown)

How do I get 5-6 bikes on it, or is that the wrong application?


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

ssjohn said:


> Well at least he didn't post lame videos of his car doing doughnuts in the snow. Sorry we can't all afford to drop $30K on a car.
> 
> Honda's are cheap, reliable, and weigh about 1,000 lbs. less than your 3,500 lb. pig. He obviously took the time to build the car himself and make it unique, you've got to give him credit for that.


Hey!

I was joking around, anyone that owns a Civic with a few mods know all about it. It's "civic" talk, just like the Corvette "wave". So I thought.

LOL at pig comment.


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I was joking around, anyone that owns a Civic with a few mods know all about it. It's "civic" talk, just like the Corvette "wave". So I thought.
> 
> LOL at pig comment.


My apologies, I thought you were being serious and hating on his Honda. That's generally the response that is directed towards Hondas. And I take it back, your mustang isn't fat, its fluffy. The Shelby GT500 is definitely a sweet car, with a ridiculous amount of power for the price.

I've actually thought about buying a mustang, a gto (newer style), or a challenger, but somewhere around 2800 lbs is my limit.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

ssjohn said:


> My apologies, I thought you were being serious and hating on his Honda. That's generally the response that is directed towards Hondas. And I take it back, your mustang isn't fat, its fluffy. The Shelby GT500 is definitely a sweet car, with a ridiculous amount of power for the price.
> 
> I've actually thought about buying a mustang, a gto (newer style), or a challenger, but somewhere around 2800 lbs is my limit.


Fat, fluffy. Whatever, it's still a rare car that you will not see a duplicate of. I'm driving it to death, 68k miles and still rolling smooth! ( I bought it new too, so all the miles are mine ).


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

I've posted this before, but now it has a trunk rack.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh wait....you guys said "car" my bad hahahahaha


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Strictly speaking not a sports car, rather a touring car, but my Subaru B4 gets everywhere not requiring massive ground clearance. The bike fits in the trunk, golf clubs on the back seat and there's still room for a few cases of the preferred wine or ale (or both). I was able to get my son's and my bike in together until he got really tall. Now I can only get his in the trunk alone, so no golf clubs. It's a good handling old car and still goes really quick. Coming from a late teens of 2 stroke motos, the lag between the twin turbos has hardly ever been an issue to me. Flat spots are for ordinary drivers.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Fat, fluffy. Whatever, it's still a rare car that you will not see a duplicate of. I'm driving it to death, 68k miles and still rolling smooth! ( I bought it new too, so all the miles are mine ).


Rustangs are slow. And for girls.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Rustangs are slow. And for girls.


Keeps right up with a 6.2l Camaro, that's for sure! I have 100 less horse and 0-60 times are same. ( Based on the mustangs stock gears of 3.55, I have 3.73 )


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Im giving you a hard time. But to be fair the 6.2L camaros are way to heavy. My 10 year old 5.7L runs right along side or in front of them. Im really dissapointed with the new ones. I was working for Chevrolet in sales when they came out and I laughed pretty heavily when our regional rep told us the quoted official quarter mile time for the 2010's was 13.4. The quoted times for the 2002 was 13.5. For another .5L and almost 100 more hp .1 of a second is crap. Especially considering alot of the 6 speed 02 cars tagged the 13.0 and high 12's out of the box. Im actually having a really hard time not buying a new 5.0.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Im giving you a hard time. But to be fair the 6.2L camaros are way to heavy. My 10 year old 5.7L runs right along side or in front of them. Im really dissapointed with the new ones. I was working for Chevrolet in sales when they came out and I laughed pretty heavily when our regional rep told us the quoted official quarter mile time for the 2010's was 13.4. The quoted times for the 2002 was 13.5. For another .5L and almost 100 more hp .1 of a second is crap. Especially considering alot of the 6 speed 02 cars tagged the 13.0 and high 12's out of the box. Im actually having a really hard time not buying a new 5.0.


I'm with you on that. That pig heavy trailblazer ss I posted can take down a new auto ss camaro (400hp) but the manual ones(426hp) do get it by a bit. That's sad! The TBSS has 395hp and 4.10 gears but it weighs almost 5 thousand pounds. A camaro ss should leave it like it's sitting still.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

fiream400 said:


> I'm with you on that. That pig heavy trailblazer ss I posted can take down a new auto ss camaro (400hp) but the manual ones(426hp) do get it by a bit. That's sad! The TBSS has 395hp and 4.10 gears but it weighs almost 5 thousand pounds. A camaro ss should leave it like it's sitting still.


As an owner, I'll disagree with you. The SS is a better car than a 2010 mustang in every way, I don't care that they 0-60 in 4.whatever or get the 1/4 in whatever (you should look those up I guess if they are important to you); it pulls mid .9s for lateral Gs stock, 1g with just a few upgrades, the independent rear end provides great traction and ride (something a 2010 doesn't do at all), it's the G8 chassi, but stiffened and strengthened, it has far better brakes, and while the manual version is 3800lb (what I got), it's nowhere near the outrageous weight of some Mercedes and dodges. It carves up mountain roads pretty nice, it outdid the newest wrx sti on the UK top gear, and to put it simply, it's a pretty good all around car.

The version of the SS avail now has significantly upgraded handling compared to above as well.

The upgraded 2011 mustang finally made a decent comparison, good power, the same brembo brakes available if I'm not mistaken, handling actually a bit better stock on a track, although the solid rear end can still show itself if you like the mountain roads and drive rough surfaces. The engine is a little better than the 6.2, although rated at a bit less hp. The styling is finally acceptable IMO.

If someone is saying they are "hanging" with the 2011 mustang or 2010+ camaro, well they either have some kind of supercar, an awd car, or simply don't realize that "one car length" to 40 miles an hour becomes a huge amount when you get up to 80, 100, and more. My wrx could accelerate faster to 40 than my camaro, that's just turbo awd and at slower speeds that's difficult to compete with. Where these cars "pull" is the higher and very illegal speeds/accelerations. The 2010 camaro upped the ante for American sportscars. Sadly, most people only care about straight-line rocket-strapped speed, which is fairly useless in most situations I encounter. I will give the 2011+ mustang props, it is definitely a worthy machine and does a lot to overcome the rear axle limitation. I'd never go for a zl1, but the idea behind it is much more my style, as it's just barely edged out the gt500 on road courses so far.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

No worries dude, it's just people's opinions online. Super slow and I were simply talking about straight line speed. In that aspect, we feel it should be quicker. No one said anything about handling, that's a different story completely. Handling is the reason I got the Trailblazer, I needed something that can haul a few people, their stuff, and a trailer with my T/A but then also be fun to drive when not hauling. It fit the bill perfectly. Unfortunately my wife is going to take it from me when I get my old truck done.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Exactly. As far as handling goes, I dont give a rats butt what the magazine numbers say I much prefer the handling of the 2010+ mustang over the 2010+ Camaro. Based on what I've driven and how I thought it felt. The Camaro feels to big, and just kind of sloshes around. But yes my main point was I feel with 426hp it should be a MUCH faster car. And I guarentee you that car does not weight 3800 lbs. My 02 SS with leather, power seats, auto trans, all the bells and whistles weighs just a hair under 3600 with a full tank and makes somewhere between 325 and 350hp. Running 13.1 @ 107mph. Meanwhile the new SS has almost if not 100hp more and runs the same time with only weighing 200 lbs more? The physics dont compute. 200lbs in a 1/4 mile is roughly .2 of a second. 

As far as the ride goes, I dont buy a sports car for ride quality. If that were the case id go buy an M series or an AMG. Im not hating on anyones cars Im just seriously unimpressed with the 5th generation Camaro.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

and its ugly!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*My Tundra*

edited.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Mini - non S Utility Car

Sad, but sold it last year for a station wagon to hold all the kids stuff.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

^^Nothing wrong with a wagon....mine rocks; Twin turbos, 330hp, four ride height settings, AWD, handles/passes almost like a Porsche:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SuperSlow35th said:


> . My 02 SS with leather, power seats,* auto trans*, all the bells and whistles weighs just a hair under 3600.


Well, there you go. Weight was a primary reason I went with a manual, despite the fact that autos are getting better every day.

I just like that the 5th generation was designed for more than just one thing, with the battery in the trunk and designed in weight bias, the independent suspension, the already good chassi from the G8 further stiffened(and a good number of other improvements from the G8), the 5th gen is far more than just some straight-line-smoker that gets bad gas mileage. Yes, the first ones did have somewhat weak anti-sways for the mass of the car, but that's been fixed with the 2012 FE4 (and I fixed on mine with similar means). It still outhandled and out ran many cars around the track with less mass, more horsepower, and varying combinations of both. Plenty of sub 13 times here: Unofficial 1/4 Mile 2010+ Camaro Fast List - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com , if straight-line speed is the only thing that matters, but I fully admit that going as fast as you can in a straight line from a dig is pretty boring. You say it should be "much faster" with that HP, but lap times with it vs a mustang do not show what you are talking about. Times on articles and places like UK Top Gear show it outrunning the latest STI around the track, quite a feat considering the STI is a decent track-performer right out of the box, around these tracks it has to handle well, and although it's out-accelerating and out-braking some other cars, it's an all-around effort. Hard to claim that it's not "fast", unless your limited to one dimension I suppose. Kind of like how the new mustang GTs (2011 and on) are also "fast", because they do some decent things to overcome the solid rear axle limitation, although it won't ride the same, it's a "fast" car overall, not just in a straight line as well. 2010 mustangs were quite a ways below this, in nearly every category.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah but not I have to drive the Van - which I love - and the wife gets the cool car.. 
Oh well - bikes still get to trail.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Not to be rude, but isn't the title of this thread "*Sports cars* that you haul your bike to the trail head in"?

I don't mind seeing coupes in the thread, but trucks, vans, SUVs. Just a thought, why not post them in this thread: Whats your rides ride


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

My thoughts exactly!



slumpey said:


> Not to be rude, but isn't the title of this thread "*Sports cars* that you haul your bike to the trail head in"?
> 
> I don't mind seeing coupes in the thread, but trucks, vans, SUVs. Just a thought, why not post them in this thread: Whats your rides ride


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Me Too.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

slumpey said:


> Not to be rude, but isn't the title of this thread "*Sports cars* that you haul your bike to the trail head in"?
> 
> I don't mind seeing coupes in the thread, but trucks, vans, SUVs. Just a thought, why not post them in this thread: Whats your rides ride


Sorry about that guys. I didn't see that other thread. My bad.

And to the other guy who sent me a bad rep point and and said my truck was ugly and I should just stick to watching tv....jeez. :skep: Relax. It was an honest mistake, don't have to get all bent out of shape over it.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the 5th gens. My only major gripe about them is the interior - I find it hideous. The weight is a turnoff too, but not a deal breaker.

I think they look amazing, other than the taillight treatment. 

And I'm a 4th gen owner - I have a '00 Firebird Formula. With an A4 and 2.73's it runs [email protected], only mods being a CAI and lid.

As much as I hate to admit it though, without driving them, I have to say I find the 5.0 GT to be the better overall package. Although what I've been hearing about tranny problems with me would make me think ery carefully before buying one.

Between the two, I think the Camaro has more left in the engine as far as aftermarket upgrades (or ease of upgrading - it's alot cheaper to replace one cam than 4!). The LS engines have always responded very well to upgrades.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

After a great ride!!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ltdan12a said:


> After a great ride!!!


I need to restore my 1988 944 Turbo S...after seeing that!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

StuntmanMike said:


> I like the 5th gens. My only major gripe about them is the interior - I find it hideous. The weight is a turnoff too, but not a deal breaker.
> 
> I think they look amazing, other than the taillight treatment.
> 
> ...


13.6 is a great time out of a 2.73 car. My 02 SS with Lid, ported TB, hacked airbox, and a tune runs 13.1 @ 107 with 3.23's.


----------



## Mellowyellow01 (Apr 13, 2012)

VTSession said:


> This. Thank you.
> 
> Sports cars examples:
> 
> ...


 Ever watch Top gear?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Mellowyellow01 said:


> Ever watch Top gear?


Yes, I love Top Gear.

The later cars on that list, while fast and can post sports car numbers, are still sedans, coupes, hatchbacks - not proper sports cars.


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

VTSession said:


> Yes, I love Top Gear.
> 
> The later cars on that list, while fast and can post sports car numbers, are still sedans, coupes, hatchbacks - not proper sports cars.


Then what is a sports car? You can't go on auto trader and click "sports car" for the type of vehicle you want. You have to select sedan, coupe, hatchback or whatever.

A sports car is made by proving itself at being "better" then the average car in some aspect. Whether that be in handling or power or even looks to an extent. Something has to set it aside from other cars in a sporty aspect regardless of what body it has on top of it. It's a very subjective term.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

HoboBob5 said:


> Then what is a sports car? You can't go on auto trader and click "sports car" for the type of vehicle you want. You have to select sedan, coupe, hatchback or whatever.
> 
> A sports car is made by proving itself at being "better" then the average car in some aspect. Whether that be in handling or power or even looks to an extent. Something has to set it aside from other cars in a sporty aspect regardless of what body it has on top of it. It's a very subjective term.


Wrong, plain and simple. I know it's only Wikipedia, but still:
Sports car - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is a pretty good definition of what a "sports car" is....


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

HoboBob5 said:


> Then what is a sports car? You can't go on auto trader and click "sports car" for the type of vehicle you want. You have to select sedan, coupe, hatchback or whatever.
> 
> .


Autotrader, you're right.

But NADA allows you to select sports car. New Cars & Car Prices, Car Value, Trade In Values & Dealer Invoice | NADAguides | Cars, Trucks, Convertibles, Sedans, SUVs, Hybrids | NADA Year, Make, Model & Car Price Guides :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

Ltdan12a said:


> Wrong, plain and simple. I know it's only Wikipedia, but still:
> Sports car - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a pretty good definition of what a "sports car" is....


Whew, I'm relieved. My TT-RS made WiKi's cut.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

DWill said:


>


You certainly know what a sports car is


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

HoboBob5 said:


> Then what is a sports car? You can't go on auto trader and click "sports car" for the type of vehicle you want. You have to select sedan, coupe, hatchback or whatever.
> 
> A sports car is made by proving itself at being "better" then the average car in some aspect. Whether that be in handling or power or even looks to an extent. Something has to set it aside from other cars in a sporty aspect regardless of what body it has on top of it. It's a very subjective term.


A traditional "sports car" is a 2 seat, RWD, convertible. The original sports cars came from Europe after WW2 and all had these same characteristics. Sure, lots of cars can be considered "sports cars" because of performance but often they're not. 4 door cars are sedans (WRX, M5), hatchbacks are hatchbacks (GTI, Cooper S) and 2+2 cars are coupes or GT cars (Ferrari 599, M6). Sports car isn't a subjective term, its a type of vehicle just like SUVs, pick ups or station wagons.

Just because a pickup, wagon or sedan goes fast, doesn't make it a sports car. Thats like called a Subaru Outback a truck just because it can go off road.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

If I tell you you're right can we shut the hell up about it and move on?


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

SuperSlow35th said:


> If I tell you you're right can we shut the hell up about it and move on?


Only if people will stop posting pictures of trucks and SUV's in the sports car thread.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Perhaps you guys should create some kind of committee and send mass private messages to the offenders chewing on them in agonizing detail about what they did wrong. That would probably stop the madness.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

We could do that, but I'm still being amused by people getting into a huff and having the same conversations over and over and over ad-nauseam about the definition of a "sports car" is and what should and shouldn't be posted here.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## G8TR (May 10, 2012)

VTSession said:


> A traditional "sports car" is a 2 seat, RWD, convertible. The original sports cars came from Europe after WW2 and all had these same characteristics. Sure, lots of cars can be considered "sports cars" because of performance but often they're not. 4 door cars are sedans (WRX, M5), hatchbacks are hatchbacks (GTI, Cooper S) and 2+2 cars are coupes or GT cars (Ferrari 599, M6). Sports car isn't a subjective term, its a type of vehicle just like SUVs, pick ups or station wagons.
> 
> Just because a pickup, wagon or sedan goes fast, doesn't make it a sports car. Thats like called a Subaru Outback a truck just because it can go off road.


Then I have a Sports Sedan that outruns most "sports cars". :madman:


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

I give up trying to get people to stay on topic. Obviously, people can't read the title.


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

....... and friendly suggestion that one made to stay with what thread title says.

PS, I just checked again and it was you that who made friendly reminder. Stupid me. 



slumpey said:


> I give up trying to get people to stay on topic. Obviously, people can't read the title.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Can a MOD please just change the title... I might as well take a picture of my bike on top of a tractor, post it here and call it a sports car.


----------



## amoney90 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the Z's in here! I drive one myself but haven't gotten a bike mount for it at the time, still just throw them on top of the wife's forester.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

amoney90 said:


> I like the Z's in here! I drive one myself but haven't gotten a bike mount for it at the time, still just throw them on top of the wife's forester.


Yea. I am one with a Z. Below link contains more pictures and MTBR info of my 370Z with a Seasucker Talon rack...

Pictures


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

since we're just posting totally irrelevant stuff now:


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Very few sports cars here. Bummer.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks jmilliron, finally someone with a REAL sports car. Nice
Yeti also.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Well since we are posting WRX's and STI's... 2011 WRX Sedan with 1up


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Where is that?*



jmilliron said:


> Very few sports cars here. Bummer.
> 
> *pics*


Waterdog? Waterdog is fun stuff. I've only been there once on the singlespeed, and it was a monster workout.

Purdy Miata. How many people are in your full time employ just to keep it that glossy black?


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

2008 Altima Coupe V6


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

are we including modified WRXs as sports cars?


Untitled by joelmirandaphotography, on Flickr

-joel


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

My dd and weekend track monster:


Roof Rackin! by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Waterdog? Waterdog is fun stuff. I've only been there once on the singlespeed, and it was a monster workout.
> 
> Purdy Miata. How many people are in your full time employ just to keep it that glossy black?


Waterdog! Love that place. Wish it had less poison oak though.

Must have just washed it that morning because it never looks like that for more then a few hours. But hey, at least the Miata only takes a few minutes to wash.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I hear ya....*



jmilliron said:


> Waterdog! Love that place. Wish it had less poison oak though.
> 
> Must have just washed it that morning because it never looks like that for more then a few hours. But hey, at least the Miata only takes a few minutes to wash.


I had a GTi that had perfect piano black gloss paint when I bought it at 40k miles, and looked like complete hell by the time I sold 9 years later it at 230k miles. I will never buy a black car again, unless I can afford to pay a detailer once every two weeks to polish and wax it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

jojotherider said:


> are we including modified WRXs as sports cars?
> 
> 
> Untitled by joelmirandaphotography, on Flickr
> ...


Wow. Did you leave your camera out in the rain, or something?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

pimpbot said:


> I had a GTi that had perfect piano black gloss paint when I bought it at 40k miles, and looked like complete hell by the time I sold 9 years later it at 230k miles. I will never buy a black car again, unless I can afford to pay a detailer once every two weeks to polish and wax it.


Agreed. I had to have my protege repainted at 76k miles. And it got washed and washed every weekend. :madman:


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> Wow. Did you leave your camera out in the rain, or something?


don't really know what happened. Its a pic from my cellphone. It was like that for about a month and then it cleared up.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

slumpey said:


> You certainly know what a sports car is


I'll happily take my "SUV" to the track and run it against your "sports car". I'm there a couple times a month anyway.

Actually I've got two of them, I'll use my X5M if you've got a real SC. If you're running a ricer (which i suspect) I'll just take the 5.0 X5 MSport.

Now, if you have some Audi product; I'll probably just stay home because we all know how good Volkswagons are&#8230;


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DWill said:


> I'll happily take my "SUV" to the track and run it against your "sports car". I'm there a couple times a month anyway.
> 
> Actually I've got two of them, I'll use my X5M if you've got a real SC. If you're running a ricer (which i suspect) I'll just take the 5.0 X5 MSport.
> 
> Now, if you have some Audi product; I'll probably just stay home because we all know how good Volkswagons are&#8230;


He's "running" a 370Z, you'll roll your SUV before you catch up with him on a track.


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

DWill said:


> I'll happily take my "SUV" to the track and run it against your "sports car". I'm there a couple times a month anyway.
> 
> Actually I've got two of them, I'll use my X5M if you've got a real SC. If you're running a ricer (which i suspect) I'll just take the 5.0 X5 MSport.
> 
> Now, if you have some Audi product; I'll probably just stay home because we all know how good Volkswagons are&#8230;


Do you really take your SUV to the track? Granted it has 555 hp, but it's still an SUV.

You can race my GT-R.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

What happened to this thread? Sports cars. Not SUV's, not FWD sedans. Sports cars. And I don't care how much horsepower you have in whatever you drive and how many times you take it to the track, if it isn't a sports car, it doesn't apply. Go post in the what's your rides ride thread.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> What happened to this thread? Sports cars. Not SUV's, not FWD sedans. Sports cars. And I don't care how much horsepower you have in whatever you drive and how many times you take it to the track, if it isn't a sports car, it doesn't apply. Go post in the what's your rides ride thread.


I'm glad others agree, but I think it's a lost cause. I gave up trying to get people to respect the thread title.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

29Spec said:


> Do you really take your SUV to the track? Granted it has 555 hp, but it's still an SUV.
> 
> You can race my GT-R.


Yeah, it goes to the track every couple weeks. It's also been completely rechipped and no stock exhaust,brakes etc. it's got a bit more HP than the stock 550.

The suspension has been totally reworked as well.

And it's all BMW "approved" so it's still under warranty and free mainteance.

It does eat tires though, I easily go through set of track tires every weekend. 
I expect I'll see about 18k-20k out of the street tires if I don't drive them hard.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> What happened to this thread? Sports cars. Not SUV's, not FWD sedans. Sports cars. And I don't care how much horsepower you have in whatever you drive and how many times you take it to the track, if it isn't a sports car, it doesn't apply. Go post in the what's your rides ride thread.


IMO, if it's set up for, and you TRACK it competitively, than it's a sportscar regardless of drivetrain or doors. If you wanted a thread full of supercars or exotics, that's what the thread should be called. But nowadays, 'sportscar' is a relatively vague field.


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

GO USA:
Supercharged SRT-10 750hp when you want it----> 2012 Top Fuel 9.9

Hoping for a 2013 Trek Top Fuel SRT-10 Model;


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

NOW WE ARE TALKING!!!!! Sweet Viper!!

Father in law had an 03 SRT-8, and he loved it when I drove it. I never complained. Was too busy grinning from ear to ear. How exactly is the bike mounted on there?


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Ride2Suffer said:


> GO USA:
> Supercharged SRT-10 750hp when you want it----> 2012 Top Fuel 9.9
> 
> Hoping for a 2013 Trek Top Fuel SRT-10 Model;


Surely you jest!


----------



## LOLbbq (Apr 15, 2012)

Any better pics of the viper? I'm curious how its actually mounted in there!


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, a sports car!! Nice Viper!! 

Want to see how the bike is attached to the interior....

Can you take a picture from the top view down?


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

I mentioned before I'm okay with Coupes being referenced in this thread. So with that, Nice BMW and bike!


----------



## Under Pressure (Dec 5, 2011)

You put a rack on a e30 m3!!! Are you crazy!!


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Slumpey.



Under Pressure said:


> You put a rack on a e30 m3!!! Are you crazy!!


Yah, probably. Its my daily driver too  It was either the roof rack (ill get a matching sidearm to even it out eventually), or build a receiver so I could use my hitch rack. I didnt think Id like the look of the roof rack on there, but its definitely growing on me. I think it fits the car well.


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

Nickbm3 said:


> Its my daily driver too  It was either the roof rack (ill get a matching sidearm to even it out eventually), or build a receiver so I could use my hitch rack. I didnt think Id like the look of the roof rack on there, but its definitely growing on me. I think it fits the car well.


Sounds like what I did with my 996 C4S (pic earlier in this thread). I've also got a Jeep YJ, but the idea of driving the Jeep more than about 30 minutes just isn't appealing when there's a 996 to drive... so I broke down and got a roof rack. Totally worth it


----------



## michamatt (Aug 11, 2012)

Post number 3! 2 more to go!


----------



## JSko (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is my DD a1995 Mustang GT.

Back from the trail.









At the trail head!


----------



## chuatz (May 3, 2012)

JSko said:


> Here is my DD a1995 Mustang GT.
> ]


where can get get mounts like that?


----------



## JSko (Jun 7, 2012)

chuatz said:


> where can get get mounts like that?


Its the SeaSucker Talon kit, I picked it up from ProEdgeBiker.com.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

chuatz said:


> where can get get mounts like that?


*Chuatz*: check out the Seasucker thread on MTBR for more info and reviews....

SeaSucker thread
My SeaSucker Talon review in the above thread


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Gets me where I need to go... and pretty quickly too.


----------



## toxic0n (Aug 17, 2012)

new to me Gary Fisher Tassajara and girlfriend's bike riding on top of my M3


----------



## markcjr (Jul 8, 2004)

what model STI is that? Can you get it without the wing, and what does 
AP stand for? Looks like a sick car. I had 98 2.5RS that I converted to a STI.


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

Bikerbob.com said:


> I probably posted this a long time ago, but here is my 2003 Protege 5 with six 29ers on it (and two in the back seat).
> 
> I often look at other cars to replace it, but couldn't bear to part with it. Unless they are the same shade of yellow and plenty of room (Zoom Zoom)


Why in the world were you carrying eight 29ers?


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

Often lead groups of new riders. And an occasional bike demo at a nearby trail.
Soon to be a Trips For Kids chapter/


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

ssjohn said:


> Why in the world were you carrying eight 29ers?


Shuttling the race team?

Man, I thought 5 bikes on my Avant was a pretty hefty haul. 3 on the roof, two on the hitch rack.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



goalieman24 said:


> Gets me where I need to go... and pretty quickly too.


You chip that thing yet? I'll bet it goes like a battoutahell, even stock with just the chip mod.

Make sure you cool the turbos down after a nice hard drive. 

Ugh, my A4 sedan developed a minor boost leak. I actually had it in for a t-belt job last week. I suspect they didn't connect some ducting correctly. I hit the gas an I get a big air wooosh from under the car that wasn't there before. But, it doesn't seem noticeably weaker on power. Maybe a tad...


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Traded my '05 Audi A4 in for this:










'13 GT in Performance White. 6 speed, leather, Shaker system, factory 19's. Still deciding on what I want to do about a rack. I am leaning towards a SeaSucker to be honest.


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

Here's my new ride with OEM roofrack and my two 29'ers aboard.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

B5 S4 Avant.



The S4 hauls the road bikes...Suzuki next to it hauls the MTBs.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

my long gone M3


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> What happened to this thread? Sports cars. Not SUV's, not FWD sedans. Sports cars. And I don't care how much horsepower you have in whatever you drive and how many times you take it to the track, if it isn't a sports car, it doesn't apply. Go post in the what's your rides ride thread.


Yup.

Should I post my Volvo wagon? It's AWD and turbo, therefore it must be a sports car.


----------



## mark729 (Apr 6, 2013)

2011 STi


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

here


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not a sports car, but a sport bike....









got it a few months ago, finally got around to putting it on. Few tweaks to do, to make it a quick release to install and remove.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

haha a bike hauling a bike thats too funny , cool tho )


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Old rack, new car...


----------



## MTEK (Jul 22, 2013)

My SI


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

Just another STI 4 door sedan non sports car in the sports car section... ...04 wrx sti.

ordered Thule Aero roof rack components. I will post up a pic when installed.

While photo shooting my new wheels, felt something looking over me. Just behind the car and gate was a Bald Eagle just setting on a post approx. 70ft away. Tried to get a little closer, he flew away.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I have to take a wheel and a pedal off, but I can get a mtb in the hatch the 944S2, shown here about to rattle some cones on the autocross course. My old Scirocco has the roofrack but doesn't really count as a sports car anymore, about 20 years ago it did.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

My friends 944Turbo looks better I think, especially with the Fikse wheels. I'm working on turning him onto mtb racing from car racing.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

So many cars in this thread that are so not sports cars lol, like a Civic Si. Really?


----------



## MTEK (Jul 22, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> So many cars in this thread that are so not sports cars lol, like a Civic Si. Really?


Yeah, because all those mustangs are quite the "sports" cars!  
If photographers from Import Tuner take pictures of my car, I guess I will consider it a sports car...my insurance company also considers my car a sports car  Sure, it's only a Honda, but it's a damn sexy daily driver that gets awesome gas mileage. Haters gonna hate! :ciappa:


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

MTEK said:


> Yeah, because all those mustangs are quite the "sports" cars!
> If photographers from Import Tuner take pictures of my car, I guess I will consider it a sports car...my insurance company also considers my car a sports car  Sure, it's only a Honda, but it's a damn sexy daily driver that gets awesome gas mileage. Haters gonna hate! :ciappa:


Front engine, rear wheel drive, two doors.....more along the lines of a sports car. Mustang, Corvette, Camaro, GTO, Supra, RX7/8, etc
Front engine, front wheel drive, two doors.....more along the lines of a sport compact. Civic, Cobalt, Prius, Leaf, Echo, Cooper, 500, etc

Your insurance company is smoking crack, because the last time I checked, a Honda Civic is not a sports car. The fact that you mentioned that it gets awesome gas mileage, right there, negates any valid point that you may have had in attempting to convince anyone that you have a sports car.


----------



## MTEK (Jul 22, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> Front engine, rear wheel drive, two doors.....more along the lines of a sports car. Mustang, Corvette, Camaro, GTO, Supra, RX7/8, etc
> Front engine, front wheel drive, two doors.....more along the lines of a sport compact. Civic, Cobalt, Prius, Leaf, Echo, Cooper, 500, etc
> 
> Your insurance company is smoking crack, because the last time I checked, a Honda Civic is not a sports car. The fact that you mentioned that it gets awesome gas mileage, right there, negates any valid point that you may have had in attempting to convince anyone that you have a sports car.


15 second 1/4 miles sports cars?!:skep:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MTEK said:


> Yeah, because all those mustangs are quite the "sports" cars!
> If photographers from Import Tuner take pictures of my car, I guess I will consider it a sports car...my insurance company also considers my car a sports car  Sure, it's only a Honda, but it's a damn sexy daily driver that gets awesome gas mileage. Haters gonna hate! :ciappa:


They threw every trick in the book (and made some new ones up) to tame the solid rear end of that mustang. The end result is something that will easily pass a civic around a track, not to mention a straight line.

It's not worth it split hairs so much though, some cars like WRXs made a pretty miserable amount of wheel-horsepower and just short gearing makes them seem fast, whereas a 3.5 nissan maxima can dust it on the highway. The "sports cars" are intended to be more fun and most of them all have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## MTEK (Jul 22, 2013)

Jayem said:


> They threw every trick in the book (and made some new ones up) to tame the solid rear end of that mustang. The end result is something that will easily pass a civic around a track, not to mention a straight line.
> 
> It's not worth it split hairs so much though, some cars like WRXs made a pretty miserable amount of wheel-horsepower and just short gearing makes them seem fast, whereas a 3.5 nissan maxima can dust it on the highway. The "sports cars" are intended to be more fun and most of them all have their strengths and weaknesses.


I agree to some extent. The only reason I posted in here is because I saw other posts of people's Hondas, subarus, mustangs, etc. I love how butthurt some people get 

Every car has their strengths and weaknesses.

By definition, a lot of these cars are "sports" cars, but some are questionable. Like an automatic v6 mustang? yuck! To me, that is not a sports car. My buddy races his '90 CRX in autocross events that walks all over tools in their "sports" cars. Last event was with 50+ cars and he came in first, scoring faster times than a lotus, multiple 350/370zs, and other Camaros/mustangs/corvettes...

yes, those cars would blow his built CRX away on straight lines, but not on a track with some turns 

Now lets see some more true sports cars like that viper...holy crap!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Who posted the automatic V6 Mustang? 6 speed 420hp GT here. Now, about the new V6's. Those are nothing to laugh at. 305hp from the factory. They move out quite nicely, and will surprise a lot of people, all while getting decent gas mileage to boot.


----------



## rockhopperhutch (Sep 14, 2013)

My 06 330i and rockhopper


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

My post is worthless without pics, but I had a 2012 WRX Limited hatch, satin white pearl. Pretty good at hauling the bikes.

Now I have a pseudo-sports car that may be one of the most inconvenient at hauling bikes: 2013 Audi S5 with an APR reflash.

A red flag should've been the salesman saying "hmmm, I don't think I've ever seen one with a roof rack" but a Google search showed it was possible. Long story short I returned the Yakima and Thule roof racks due to wind noise and bad gas mileage and because the boot/trunk is large enough for 1 bike that I don't use my Thule Raceway trunk rack. I was waiting for the new 4 series, but the Audi interior got me, and I couldn't find a great-condition Audi S4 Avant that I could afford the maintenance should/when something break. A local rider has two S4 Avants with APR reflash. Zero to 60 in 4 seconds flat.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

westin said:


> My post is worthless without pics, but I had a 2012 WRX Limited hatch, satin white pearl. Pretty good at hauling the bikes.
> 
> Now I have a pseudo-sports car that may be one of the most inconvenient at hauling bikes: 2013 Audi S5 with an APR reflash.
> 
> A red flag should've been the salesman saying "hmmm, I don't think I've ever seen one with a roof rack" but a Google search showed it was possible. Long story short I returned the Yakima and Thule roof racks due to wind noise and bad gas mileage and because the boot/trunk is large enough for 1 bike that I don't use my Thule Raceway trunk rack. I was waiting for the new 4 series, but the Audi interior got me, and I couldn't find a great-condition Audi S4 Avant that I could afford the maintenance should/when something break. A local rider has two S4 Avants with APR reflash. Zero to 60 in 4 seconds flat.


Why did you get rid of the WRX? What didn't you like about it?

My friend had an S5 with a hitch rack...








I was looking for B7 S4 Avants for a while, but they are rare and still expensive for the age. I need to replace my 04 allroad 4.2 with something a bit smaller and sportier, but I hate to give up the V8 torque.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

The interior just got to me. Plastic, plastic and more plastic. And maybe I grew out of the racerboy WRX phase. Fun motor but not the smoothest or quietest for my longer road trips. Plus I was hoping the new WRX would give me a better interior with styling somewhat related to the New York Show concept car. Nope, pretty much the same as the current model.



JustMtnB44 said:


> Why did you get rid of the WRX? What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

*'13 fr-s*








'13 FR-S, this is a prototype mockup, the bars are 3/4 conduit and I would not trust that to hold. Got some 1 1/4 SS bar stock that I'm going to have machined for final version. Until then I can fit the bike inside. And since this picture I've gotten a new ride too, Yeti SB66C which also fits inside.

And the original posts about Camaro, you should come to our local SCCA autocross, there's a previous gen Camaro that kicks serious butt. He's among the top times. We had something of a comraderie going since at the time I was running a AE86 Corolla, also a live axle "non-sports car". 
There was a CRX posting blazing times too, that not a sports car?
And then there's the guy with the GMC pickup who shames most of the field of "sports cars" too.
Haven't been able to convince my friend to bring his Syclone out, that thing is a beast, and has hauled 4 bikes and riders too!


----------



## paulney (Apr 20, 2012)

Oldie, but goodie. 2001 325i. Currently at 186k miles and still hauling ass.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

MTEK said:


> Yeah, because all those mustangs are quite the "sports" cars!
> If photographers from Import Tuner take pictures of my car, I guess I will consider it a sports car...my insurance company also considers my car a sports car  Sure, it's only a Honda, but it's a damn sexy daily driver that gets awesome gas mileage. Haters gonna hate! :ciappa:


When did import tuner become a SportsCar mag?



> Import Tuner Magazine features the best of the street tuner car and import scene lifestyles, news & reviews. From Honda, Subaru, Nissan, Toyota, Mazda, BMW, ...


Directly from the site. They are great cars, can be fun drive, but they are not sportscars. Neither are mustangs, camaro's , STI and many other 4 doors and 4 seaters.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's mine.

It's turbo and AWD so clearly it belongs in this thread. 

:madman:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Um, no.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

StuntmanMike said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> It's turbo and AWD so clearly it belongs in this thread.
> 
> :madman:


Wow. Just wow. Clearly you don't know what the word "sports car" means.


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry no pics of my Kuat Core and Carver 420 Ti mounted up to my hitch, but here's my ride out to the trail head...haven't seen any other sports cars in the parking lots...mostly SUVs and trucks. In the end, it is how much fun you can have getting to the destination. But 556hp does help.


----------



## Da Masked Avenger (Nov 27, 2013)

Vic-20 said:


> Sorry no pics of my Kuat Core and Carver 420 Ti mounted up to my hitch, but here's my ride out to the trail head...haven't seen any other sports cars in the parking lots...mostly SUVs and trucks. In the end, it is how much fun you can have getting to the destination. But 556hp does help.


Why do you believe that wagon thing is a sports car? Serious question.


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Cause it can do the Nuremberg in less than 8 minutes.


----------



## Da Masked Avenger (Nov 27, 2013)

Vic-20 said:


> Cause it can do the Nuremberg in less than 8 minutes.


Link?

(ignoring the fact that 'Ring times are not the be all-end all)


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

09 CTS-V Nurburgring Record Run 7:59.32 - Garage419 - YouTube


----------



## Da Masked Avenger (Nov 27, 2013)

AZ/floydlippencott said:


> 09 CTS-V Nurburgring Record Run 7:59.32 - Garage419 - YouTube


Thank you for your stalking. Your transparent sock-puppetry continues to amuse me.

One lap of the 'Ring does not a sports car make...especially a 4K+ pound wagon. It would be really funny to be on the track with that thing for even a 20 minute session.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't bother flattering yourself, when it is determined which banned member you are, bye, bye.


----------



## Da Masked Avenger (Nov 27, 2013)

AZ/floydlippencott said:


> Don't bother flattering yourself, when it is determined which banned member you are, bye, bye.


You continue to amuse me with your sad antics. Thank you for that.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Da Masked Avenger said:


> One lap of the 'Ring does not a sports car make...especially a 4K+ pound wagon. It would be really funny to be on the track with that thing for even a 20 minute session.


It decimates most cars on the road claiming to be "sports cars", sure an M5 isn't a light track car, but then that's kind of a genre all to itself, separate from the cars people own to drive everyday on the road.


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Da Masked Avenger said:


> Thank you for your stalking. Your transparent sock-puppetry continues to amuse me.
> 
> One lap of the 'Ring does not a sports car make...especially a 4K+ pound wagon. It would be really funny to be on the track with that thing for even a 20 minute session.


Whatever. Tell that to Motor Trend. Or Top Gear. 



.

It may not be a sports car by your vague definition, but it is F.U. Fast.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Da Masked Avenger said:


> You continue to amuse me with your sad antics. Thank you for that.


Hi Pete!

(I think I see some trolling on the horizon)


----------



## RezaKalimantan (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

slumpey said:


> Wow. Just wow. Clearly you don't know what the word "sports car" means.


Its called SARCASM. No **** a Volvo wagon is not a sports car.Just like most of the other cars in this thread aren't.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

I am building one. Maybe not a sports car, but I hope to give some sports cars a run for they're money. Hopefully I can finish this in the spring. This is my Daddywagon!

My Daddywagon - Tacoma World Forums


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

RezaKalimantan said:


> View attachment 854750


What is that? Some type of sick porsche?


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

nelzbycks said:


> I am building one. Maybe not a sports car, but I hope to give some sports cars a run for they're money. Hopefully I can finish this in the spring. This is my Daddywagon!
> 
> My Daddywagon - Tacoma World Forums


What are you building? This is what I built- 3 years of blood sweat and tears.







Haven't bothered trying to figure out how to get a rack on it b/c once I acquired the CTS V , it was like, "why bother?"


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool wagon project!

I love wagon sleepers. I'd love to have a 66 or 67 Chevelle wagon done up as a "SS".

And that CTS-V wagon is f'in AMAZING. I LOVE those things. Top Gear USA did a test a while back, it smoked a Ferrari 458 in a drag race.


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks! The cobras been on the road for 5 years and I just got the wagon this summer. I started reading about the wagon ever since my boss got the sedan...waited patiently and lurked autotrader and the like for a couple of years until I came across it. Bought it with less than 25k on the odometer from Dale Earnhart Jr Cadillac in Tallahassee. I couldn't pass up provenance like that! Its got such a flat torque curve it pulls like a freight train! It drinks like one too though...;-)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

StuntmanMike said:


> Its called SARCASM. No **** a Volvo wagon is not a sports car.Just like most of the other cars in this thread aren't.


Thanks for contributing.


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

My 2002 Porsche Carrera Targa


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

*Fr-s*

OK, I finally finished the final version of my rack mount.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Although I don't have this car any more, I had it when I bought the bike in 2000. It's a '95 Mitsubishi Eclipse GST. Here it is with my bike, which I still have and ride:


----------



## MarkMac (Nov 28, 2012)

My "around town" rig is a 2013 Wrangler. It's not a sports car, but with stiff Rubicon suspension, a 285hp 3.6L engine, and a 6-speed manual... It'll get from 0-60mph somewhere in the low 6 second range. Quicker than the most powerful Mazda 3, which is 184hp. A 2-door Wrangler would give a BMW Z4 a good run.

I lost some articulation when I installed heavy springs from a 4-door Rubicon, but the lightweight short Wrangler corners with minimal body roll. I just need sway bar disconnects now.

For a sporty car, if I wanted AWD, I'd lean toward a Subaru STI.


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

My new car probably slots in somewhere between the 911 and the Volvo wagon. Hopefully, not too far behind the Jeep Wrangler Rubicon.

2014 BMW 435xi M-sport (turbo and awd, just like a Volvo!)

Even though it may not be a pure "sports car", it does just fine by me.
A couple of times each summer I take a few days and travel to riding spots around CO and neighboring states. I connect the dots with the most scenic, twistiest routes I can find.

Also, hating on the Caddy wagon was just ignorant. That car has legit skills.

Besides, no one ever suspects a wagon and chicks dig'em. nuff said.

jummo


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

Jummo, does the 4 series have mounting bolts under little doors in the roof like my e92 3 series coupe? One of the things I like about the car is the integrated mounting for factory roof bars...totally touchless. I hope BMW kept this feature...


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

An updated shot to show the three elements together - bike (44 29+), rack (Kuat) and V-wagon!


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

cohenfive said:


> Jummo, does the 4 series have mounting bolts under little doors in the roof like my e92 3 series coupe? One of the things I like about the car is the integrated mounting for factory roof bars...totally touchless. I hope BMW kept this feature...


Yes it has the same fixpoints. The Thule rack that fit my 2010 E90 335 fit right on the F32. Very clean and nothing touches paint.

jummo


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

jummo said:


> Yes it has the same fixpoints. The Thule rack that fit my 2010 E90 335 fit right on the F32. Very clean and nothing touches paint.
> 
> jummo


One more reason to buy an M4 some day.... thx


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

Vic-20 said:


> View attachment 914991
> 
> 
> An updated shot to show the three elements together - bike (44 29+), rack (Kuat) and V-wagon!


These cars are beasts! Good to see you putting it to good use. I had the good fortune of being invited to a caddy event at our local track last summer...and we drove the ctsv sedan, coupe and wagon all afternoon. Sure it isn't a lightweight, but it handles really well for a larger car and is of course scary fast! Had a blast driving these cars...too bad they don't make them any more.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

How did I miss this thread? Granted the taco does most of the work but it's nice to have a backup.









I'm in blue and the original sports coupe is in white. All the upgrades were done pre-mtb obsession but one of these days I'll leave the bike in the garage for a weekend and get her back on a racetrack.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Thoughts on an MGB GT as a mtb hauler? I'm feeling the need to get one...


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

I would not want to compromise a rare classic car by trying to mount a bike rack and bikes on it.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

root said:


> OK, I finally finished the final version of my rack mount.
> View attachment 897888


Ohhh! can you show how you connected the pipe?


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bones on FRS*

Not the optimal rack on this car but OK for one or two light bikes. Saris Bones


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here some mussel!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ that is how you get it done!


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes, it Autobahns


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

root said:


> OK, I finally finished the final version of my rack mount.
> View attachment 897888





zombinate said:


> Ohhh! can you show how you connected the pipe?


Oooh yeah. Details needed!


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

gravitylover said:


> Oooh yeah. Details needed!


Yes! Details needed! Very simple and clean.
Paging root.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

UPSed said:


> Yes! Details needed! Very simple and clean.
> Paging root.


WTF? WHat happened to the reply I wrote? ANyway, if you searh FERS/BRZ forums youll find a bunch of similar solutions. It makes use of the OEM tow bolt mount:







I took a length of stainless steel rod (1 1/4" I think), the OEM tow loop, and a sketch to my good friend who works in the oceanography dept.
He knew a good machinist who machined the rod to match the threaded end of the OEM loop and then machined a groove in the end for the rack to clamp on. All for the cost of a pack of premium beer.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

root said:


> WTF? WHat happened to the reply I wrote? ANyway, if you searh FERS/BRZ forums youll find a bunch of similar solutions. It makes use of the OEM tow bolt mount:
> View attachment 935859
> 
> I took a length of stainless steel rod (1 1/4" I think), the OEM tow loop, and a sketch to my good friend who works in the oceanography dept.
> He knew a good machinist who machined the rod to match the threaded end of the OEM loop and then machined a groove in the end for the rack to clamp on. All for the cost of a pack of premium beer.


Thanks man. I think that's where I initially found your post. FT86Club.com.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

The new hauler :thumbsup:

























I haven't put the bike on it yet, hopefully this weekend.

edit - Haha I just noticed in that third picture you can see where the roofline of my new car is ever so slightly above the side mirror on my wifes Outback.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is my daily driver Acura 2004 RSX Type-S. It is FWD, but in my humble opinion, that is the only point where it misses the true sports car definition. Upgrades include Acura 17" wheels, Injen intake, Whiteline swaybars & end links, Acura A-spec body kit, short shift kit & shifter cable bushings, Pirelli tires, and a larger cat-back exhaust. She runs at around 220 hp. I sometimes do some Autocross and end up with some pretty respectable times.

It is a hatchback, so I just fold the rear seats forward, spread out a blanket, remove the front wheel on the bike, and the bike easily fits in the back with plenty of room to spare for the rest of my gear. No rack needed!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^ Unless you want to ride with somebody else.


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

Some sweet rides on this forum! ****, most of your guys' bikes cost more than my old track bike (ZX6R).


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

gravitylover said:


> ^ Unless you want to ride with somebody else.


Incorrect. I have seen two large hardtails in the back of one those Acuras. It wasn't an easy fit, but with a blanket in between the bikes it will work.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Sounds like how I roll. Even smaller than RSX And I have room for 2 bikes and people.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

gravitylover said:


> ^ Unless you want to ride with somebody else.


With a blanket in between, I can fit 2 bikes in my RSX. It just takes longer to pack them in there more carefully.

Most of the time I ride alone. When I need to bring more than 1 bike however, for me it is just easier to use my wife's Hyundai Veracruz Limited. This is what it looks like.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

PabloGT said:


> Sounds like how I roll. Even smaller than RSX And I have room for 2 bikes and people.


These hatchbacks really are so convenient for this. I much prefer to have my bike inside the car. Better gas mileage, lesser chance of theft because most people do not even know it is even in there.

I had a cheap bike rack on my Mitsubishi Mirage years ago. I had a few close calls where it all got loose and it almost all fell off at highway speeds. After that I was always paranoid to drive too far with it. I over-tightened the straps and I scratched up the paint on that car. 

That is why I am not a big fan of external bike racks.


----------



## TampaFire_DE (Oct 12, 2014)

Just got into MTBs! Installing the second rack tomorrow!


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Do "Sports SUV's" count?


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

MasterBaker said:


> View attachment 942339
> 
> Do "Sports SUV's" count?


Sport and SUV is a contradiction in terms, so nope


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

'Sport Utility Vehicle'- in most cases I agree they've got nothing more to do with the word 'sport' than hauling kids to soccer practice. But when it's got 520hp, handles better than my BMW (absolute grip, not feel), and will outrun a lot of the cars in this thread... I think the 'Sport' in SUV is deserved.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

MasterBaker said:


> 'Sport Utility Vehicle'- in most cases I agree they've got nothing more to do with the word 'sport' than hauling kids to soccer practice. But when it's got 520hp, handles better than my BMW (absolute grip, not feel), and will outrun a lot of the cars in this thread... I think the 'Sport' in SUV is deserved.


Came out a bit blunt sorry, i meant it to come across as a bit funny as it's not my thread and i'm not a mod so am not in any possible way a deciding factor in what gpes in this (or any other) thread,probably should have put a smiley on the end.

Agree with you on the power, it's a phenomenal motor, the noise, the torque everything.
Unfortunately though it's in a 2880kg package.

Don't get me wrong Porsche has worked miracles to get the wagon handling as well as it does, you still can't battle physics though.

Mind you i do agree with you on the BMW front though.
Since the E46 they've really lost that special thing that made BMW's handle so well, part of it is because manufacturers are moving over to electric steering, so they'll need 5 or 6 generations before they start to dial in feel, the other part is more weight and bigger sizes.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

cbr6fs said:


> Came out a bit blunt sorry, i meant it to come across as a bit funny as it's not my thread and i'm not a mod so am not in any possible way a deciding factor in what gpes in this (or any other) thread,probably should have put a smiley on the end.
> 
> Agree with you on the power, it's a phenomenal motor, the noise, the torque everything.
> Unfortunately though it's in a 2880kg package.
> ...


A smiley or 'lol' would have made all the difference 
I was like 'Does this guy even know what Turbo S means?'(lol)... Would agree that it's a bit overweight, but bending the laws of physics is half the fun! (lol) Also, on the newer model which weighs less they cut out a lot of the off road capability to save weight. No more low-range transfer case. No more locking diff(s). For most people it's a compromise they will never even know they made.

Would agree with your sentiments regarding more modern BMW vs the older models. The magic has been diluted a bit. Luckily mine is an older one. Has the feel, just not the grip or the power (ONLY 189hp). (maybe one more 'lol' here for good measure - I would hate for anyone to take any of this good-natured stuff seriously on the internet due to a lack of smilies and lol's)


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

IMO a sports car is a small 2 door coupe or convertible, normally rear drive, but AWD is becoming pretty common now. I think that's pretty much an accepted.

So no matter how fast your SUV/Wagon/Sedan is, it is not a sports car and does not fit into the spirit of the thread.

Hauling a bike on an actual sports car is cool/impressive - "hey that guy has a bike rack on his Yvette". Hauling a bike with a SUV or wagon/hatch/sedan is not nearly as cool, so who really cares? There are other threads for those vehicles.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

2007 Pontiac G6 GT Convertible w/ 2013 Trek Fuel EX8. 
I wanted a hardtop convertible to use as a 4 season car that I could haul my bike with. It works well, and I am that guy that will use the top all 12 mths, even here in Colorado.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MasterBaker said:


> A smiley or 'lol' would have made all the difference
> I was like 'Does this guy even know what Turbo S means?'(lol)... Would agree that it's a bit overweight, but bending the laws of physics is half the fun! (lol) Also, on the newer model which weighs less they cut out a lot of the off road capability to save weight. No more low-range transfer case. No more locking diff(s). For most people it's a compromise they will never even know they made.
> 
> Would agree with your sentiments regarding more modern BMW vs the older models. The magic has been diluted a bit. Luckily mine is an older one. Has the feel, just not the grip or the power (ONLY 189hp). (maybe one more 'lol' here for good measure - I would hate for anyone to take any of this good-natured stuff seriously on the internet due to a lack of smilies and lol's)


Yes, Turbo S is AWD and how porsche tries to fix their rear engine weight problem, but luckily there is hope in the cayman GT4.

Other than that, I could have a Lamborghini tractor, doesn't mean it's a sports-car.

At some point that SUV is a poor SUV and poor sports car. It can't really be good at both. If it loses off-road capability it's kind of pointless, get a nice panamera, they make those in turbo-S too!


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

MasterBaker said:


> A smiley or 'lol' would have made all the difference
> I was like 'Does this guy even know what Turbo S means?'(lol)... Would agree that it's a bit overweight, but bending the laws of physics is half the fun! (lol) Also, on the newer model which weighs less they cut out a lot of the off road capability to save weight. No more low-range transfer case. No more locking diff(s). For most people it's a compromise they will never even know they made.
> 
> Would agree with your sentiments regarding more modern BMW vs the older models. The magic has been diluted a bit. Luckily mine is an older one. Has the feel, just not the grip or the power (ONLY 189hp). (maybe one more 'lol' here for good measure - I would hate for anyone to take any of this good-natured stuff seriously on the internet due to a lack of smilies and lol's)


It's crazy how the horsepower race has escalated, it's not like modern sportier type cars are more fun either.

Had a drive in a E30 M3 last week just under 200bhp and it was an absolute blast to drive, only weighs around 1300kg though.

What's made it worse though is with modern sporty cars there is simply no way you can enjoy the performance responsibly on public roads and the gearing is soooooooooooooooo longggggggg.
On the new 911 turbo you can't responsibly get out of 2nd gear when pushing it on the road, that leaves you with FIVE gears!!!!!!!

Got to hand it to Toyota/Subaru for bringing out the GT86, a car that's fun at road speeds, just such a shame they plopped in such a buzzy characterless motor 
I think that's the way forward though, lighter, less bhp, less grip and more feel

Fortunately a lot of older cars have that recipe, look to replace my mk1 Miata/MX5/Roadster every couple of years but there is not really much that can fill it's shoes


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cbr6fs said:


> What's made it worse though is with modern sporty cars there is simply no way you can enjoy the performance responsibly on public roads and the gearing is soooooooooooooooo longggggggg.
> On the new 911 turbo you can't responsibly get out of 2nd gear when pushing it on the road, that leaves you with FIVE gears!!!!!!!


That's exactly where a WRX/STI excels. Gearing is super short. BMW did the same thing with their DCT 135, which had something like 7 speeds, but no overdrive, which is why it was able to go 0-60 much faster than cars with less HP, of course on cheaper cars the autos aren't as refined so you are better off with the manual (STI/WRX, etc). WRX is tons of fun at "normal" velocities, can launch from a stop faster than almost anything else due to AWD and turbo, but runs out of gas after about 5000rpm and 100mph. It'll keep going for sure, but with lots of drivetrain drag, only about 170hp made it to the wheels on old WRXs, ~200 on new ones and ~230 on STIs. They also have an engine placement problem like the 911s, but the practicality of the hatch/wagon models outweighed some of those negatives.


----------



## TampaFire_DE (Oct 12, 2014)

StuntmanMike said:


> IMO a sports car is a small 2 door coupe or convertible, normally rear drive, but AWD is becoming pretty common now. I think that's pretty much an accepted.
> 
> So no matter how fast your SUV/Wagon/Sedan is, it is not a sports car and does not fit into the spirit of the thread.
> 
> Hauling a bike on an actual sports car is cool/impressive - "hey that guy has a bike rack on his Yvette". Hauling a bike with a SUV or wagon/hatch/sedan is not nearly as cool, so who really cares? There are other threads for those vehicles.


Ouch! Didn't realize y'all were so picky... Sorry if I offended you "true" sports car buffs.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

An M5 is a sports car. Isn't an X5M a sports SUV?


----------



## 03txspyder (Jun 23, 2014)

2003 MR2 Spyder


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

jummo said:


> Even though it may not be a pure "sports car", it does just fine by me.


I consider Cougie a sports car even though I understand that it's not really a true sports car. I'm 6'4 and large so I can't really fit in a "regular" sports car so I built one to my own specs and added a custom rack. Cougie has no back seat and can handle some serious G's in the turns so I feel like I'm calling call it a sports car.

Haters like Mr. Pompiss P-car guy can hate all they want but real cars guys (and gals) get it.
































She lubbs Race gas...


----------



## AKmoney (Jan 7, 2006)

*997*

I usually take this when I'm running behind and I need something faster than the 4Runner...


----------



## osusnake (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow. Just wow.



AKmoney said:


> I usually take this when I'm running behind and I need something faster than the 4Runner...
> 
> View attachment 954867


----------



## TampaFire_DE (Oct 12, 2014)

AKmoney said:


> I usually take this when I'm running behind and I need something faster than the 4Runner...
> 
> View attachment 954867


Beautiful!


----------



## AKmoney (Jan 7, 2006)

TampaFire_DE said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! I love my Tallboy. I guess the car is pretty nice too


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

my Rx8 just got some turrets added:


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

Car with two bikes.


----------



## 03txspyder (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

StuntmanMike said:


> IMO a sports car is a small 2 door coupe or convertible, normally rear drive, but AWD is becoming pretty common now. I think that's pretty much an accepted.
> 
> So no matter how fast your SUV/Wagon/Sedan is, it is not a sports car and does not fit into the spirit of the thread.
> 
> Hauling a bike on an actual sports car is cool/impressive - "hey that guy has a bike rack on his Yvette". Hauling a bike with a SUV or wagon/hatch/sedan is not nearly as cool, so who really cares? There are other threads for those vehicles.


But my bike and my SUV will outrun your bike and your "sport" car.....


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Bailey44 said:


> But my bike and my SUV will outrun your bike and your "sport" car.....


So what?

And cool Cougar above... I used to have a 94 XR7in the early '00s. It was a great car, though the 4.6 was a turd. I really like the MN12 cars, they'd make great candidates for an LS swap.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

StuntmanMike said:


> So what?
> 
> And cool Cougar above... I used to have a 94 XR7in the early '00s. It was a great car, though the 4.6 was a turd. I really like the MN12 cars, they'd make great candidates for an LS swap.


The 10th Generation T-bird & 7th Gen Cougar were the best muscle car versions in my opinion. The 11th Gen T-bird was a horrible retro disaster, and the FWD 8th Gen Cougar was a joke.

The 10th Gen T-bird Super Coupe and Sport Coupe were outstanding cars and very underrated. They were like low slung versions of a Mustang, with excellent fully independent suspensions, anti-lock disk brakes, and either a supercharged & intercooled 3.8L V6 (Super Coupe), or a 5.0L V8 (Sport Coupe). They are getting harder and harder to find. Till this day, I still see plenty of fan clubs for them.

I saw a gorgeous Pro Touring/Autocross T-Bird at a car show with a modern Ford Coyote motor swap done to it. I just absolutely drooled when I saw it!

What year is your Cougar?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Other than the fact that my tail lights are hidden this works great.


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

The Z06 swallows my mountain bike with ease and gets a very respectable 28mpg on the highway despite its 7.0L V8.


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*Gla 45*

Finally upgraded from my Protege 5. This one also holds 6 bikes which works out to 60hp/bike.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

delete


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

Bikerbob.com said:


> Finally upgraded from my Protege 5. This one also holds 6 bikes which works out to 60hp/bike.


So jealous! The GLA45 AMG is on my short list. I've heard it's just a blast to drive.


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

I got to test drive one (or two or three) at https://www.mbevolutiontour.com/ a while back. They let you stomp on one, give you free concert tickets, and $500 off your purchase of a GLA.
Definitely worth it if there's one you can get to. NYC, Chicago, LA, Atlanta, Austin.

If you do buy the AMG you get a day of AMG Driving Academy as a bonus.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

03txspyder said:


> 2003 MR2 Spyder


Nice. Here's me carrying a new bike home after riding:










Love the Sea Sucker rack


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

New to me 08' x3 3.0si.


----------



## 03txspyder (Jun 23, 2014)

JonMX5 said:


> Nice. Here's me carrying a new bike home after riding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And people think they are not practical cars.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

mine...


----------



## rcracer2 (Nov 12, 2014)

*328i Sportswagon*

Fatbike is in the car


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Ten year old Scion Tc with 1 year old bike


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

A good portion of the vehicles in this thread simply are not sports cars. Station wagons, fwd coupes, 4 door sedans. All not sports cars.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> A good portion of the vehicles in this thread simply are not sports cars. Station wagons, fwd coupes, 4 door sedans. All not sports cars.


Yup. Not too many people understand what a "sports car" is apparently.

A while back I jokingly posted a pic of my Volvo wagon and got flamed. Just like all these Subarus, it has AWD, Turbo, and a hatchback. So clearly it belongs in this thread.

The sarcasm went right over everyone's head.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

A sporty car does not make it a sports car.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

StuntmanMike said:


> Yup. Not too many people understand what a "sports car" is apparently.
> 
> A while back I jokingly posted a pic of my Volvo wagon and got flamed. Just like all these Subarus, it has AWD, Turbo, and a hatchback. So clearly it belongs in this thread.
> 
> The sarcasm went right over everyone's head.


I'm pretty sure my truck has better power to weight ratio than some of these "sport" cars.


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Draw-Tite hitch and Saris Freedom 2 going on my G8 this week! My 6L grocery getting family sedan


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

irishpitbull said:


> I'm pretty sure my truck has better power to weight ratio than some of these "sport" cars.
> 
> View attachment 1015910


power does not make a sports car, it needs to be able to turn.

The TC posted above , it's a wrong wheel drive economy car , not a sports car.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

OK, finally some pics with my mtb on my Rx8


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Stilltime said:


> View attachment 1015911
> 
> 
> Draw-Tite hitch and Saris Freedom 2 going on my G8 this week! My 6L grocery getting family sedan


Sea-sucker rack!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> Sea-sucker rack!


Naw, hidden hitch type rear receiver that bolts to both sides of the frame, then tower brace on the front of the car, then stiffer sways, then enjoy your massively tight chassis and suspension


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

StuntmanMike said:


> Yup. Not too many people understand what a "sports car" is apparently.
> 
> A while back I jokingly posted a pic of my Volvo wagon and got flamed. Just like all these Subarus, it has AWD, Turbo, and a hatchback. So clearly it belongs in this thread.
> 
> The sarcasm went right over everyone's head.


I'm not posting my BMW in this thread because it's not a sports car. My last car was a sports car. It doesn't matter what BMW calls my car, it's not intended for pure performance, just like the station wagon above. I wasn't going to say anything about the station wagon, but yes, it doesn't belong in this thread. A Z3, Z4, M3, M4, 235M and others would, because despite their door combinations or exact configuration, they are made to go fast and/or handle well. The station wagon above is not.


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Naw, hidden hitch type rear receiver that bolts to both sides of the frame, then tower brace on the front of the car, then stiffer sways, then enjoy your massively tight chassis and suspension


What's the sea-sucker rack? I almost got a roof rack, but wasn't sure if like loading/unloading a fat bike on the roof. Plus I wanted to be able to pull in my garage or load the bike in the garage. Garage is plenty deep, but standard height door would have a bike-sized hole in it if I tried the roof rack!!

I have BMR sway bars, and a few more suspension bits  it rides pretty dang well for a 2-ton sedan. CTSV brakes keep it under control too.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

SeaSucker on my Mustang.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Jayem said:


> I'm not posting my BMW in this thread because it's not a sports car. My last car was a sports car. It doesn't matter what BMW calls my car, it's not intended for pure performance, just like the station wagon above. I wasn't going to say anything about the station wagon, but yes, it doesn't belong in this thread. A Z3, Z4, M3, M4, 235M and others would, because despite their door combinations or exact configuration, they are made to go fast and/or handle well. The station wagon above is not.


No kidding it doesn't belong in this thread. I even mentioned in the above post that I posted it as a JOKE but nobody got the SARCASM.

It doesn't belong here any less than any of these other 4 doors and SUV's people posting.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

StuntmanMike said:


> No kidding it doesn't belong in this thread. I even mentioned in the above post that I posted it as a JOKE but nobody got the SARCASM.
> 
> It doesn't belong here any less than any of these other 4 doors and SUV's people posting.


So my Rx8 isn't a sports car because it has 4 doors?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> So my Rx8 isn't a sports car because it has 4 doors?


It's a "4 door" coupe, so you're safe.


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Mines a straight up 4 door, no gimmicks sedan. But, it's 6.0L that weighs less than a CTSV with a Camaro chassis/suspension. Hope mine is considered a sports car 

It's a fun daily, some nice cars in this thread!


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

IMHO a sports car has two door, two seats, RWD, short wheel base, lightweight. Yes it rules the McLaren F1 with its 3 seats, but the F1 in a category all of its own anyway  

A few years back we squeezed two MTBs into the back of my mates two door M3 with the seats folded down. It's not a sports car, just like my WRX isn't a sports car even though a version of it's used as a car in a sport... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

lucifuge said:


> So my Rx8 isn't a sports car because it has 4 doors?


Closer than most of the vehicles posted here. At least it is RWD. Manual?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

yes sir!



TenSpeed said:


> Closer than most of the vehicles posted here. At least it is RWD. Manual?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

You are good then.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Being a manual doesn't make it a sports car. Actually the best high end sports cars these days all come with paddle shifters mated to high performance automatic transmissions. They shift faster than any human possibly could.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I tested a blacked out AMG GLA45 that sounded so nice, but the interior didn't suit my tastes, the turbo lag was even worse than my other turbo cars. Passed after testing the new Golf R with a manual (which I didn't buy because of no sunroof or spare tire or center console that lifted to store stuff). The new Mustang GT with V8 is an even worse bike hauler but it didn't stop me from test driving, ha. I was fortunate enough to buy a new house surrounded by hundreds of miles of trail and no longer need to haul anything anywhere (also thanks to buddies who love to drive/haul my crap) but just in case I bought a new SQ5 with a hitch mount. Not really a sports car, but it'll do 0-60 in about 4.5 seconds if it's in dynamic/esc off/manual otherwise it's a slow "sports" car at 5 seconds.


----------



## GOOOO (Mar 20, 2008)

*Not mine, saw it at Big Bear. I wouldn't complain.*


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

GOOOO said:


> View attachment 1019247


fark!!


----------



## Clarkej (Mar 4, 2015)

Not really a sports car but its quick and get's crappy mileage!


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Can't really tell from my screen, is that an A4 with S-line option? Or S3? The fender wells are throwing my guess off and it's debadged, right?



Clarkej said:


> Not really a sports car but its quick and get's crappy mileage!
> View attachment 1022197


----------



## Clarkej (Mar 4, 2015)

westin said:


> Can't really tell from my screen, is that an A4 with S-line option? Or S3? The fender wells are throwing my guess off and it's debadged, right?


2008 Audi RS4, that's why the fenders are throwing you off. Not de-badged there is an RS4 badge on the door trim on the rear door.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Man, if we only got RS4 Avants here...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

westin said:


> I tested a blacked out AMG GLA45 that sounded so nice, but the interior didn't suit my tastes, the turbo lag was even worse than my other turbo cars. Passed after testing the new Golf R with a manual (which I didn't buy because of no sunroof or spare tire or center console that lifted to store stuff). The new Mustang GT with V8 is an even worse bike hauler but it didn't stop me from test driving, ha. I was fortunate enough to buy a new house surrounded by hundreds of miles of trail and no longer need to haul anything anywhere (also thanks to buddies who love to drive/haul my crap) but just in case I bought a new SQ5 with a hitch mount. Not really a sports car, but it'll do 0-60 in about 4.5 seconds if it's in dynamic/esc off/manual otherwise it's a slow "sports" car at 5 seconds.


Does anything have a spare tire these days? I'd think you'd never be able to buy a new car, because nothing comes with one anymore. Modern tires are just so reliable that unless you are running some clapped out should-have-replaced 40,000 miles-ago, you can almost always put air in it and get to a tire shop when you get a puncture, and if not, slime it, and if not, just run runflats.


----------



## Clarkej (Mar 4, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Man, if we only got RS4 Avants here...


Even a B8 S4 Avant would be awesome. The 2011 B8's are quicker than my RS4 even if they aren't as dynamic and visceral.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes. A few 2016 models I tested had them. Not all were full size but at least it was a deflated 18" tire. My new SQ5 has a 18" deflated spare with compressor included. I do a lot of rural driving hours from the nearest tire shop, and have changed flats at 2am atop Donner Summit. Slime and run flats aren't options for my needs which includes a lot of deep snow travel in a car fully loaded with gear. That's why a spare tire being included was important with minimal hassle and not having to use cargo space for that spare.



Jayem said:


> Does anything have a spare tire these days? I'd think you'd never be able to buy a new car, because nothing comes with one anymore. Modern tires are just so reliable that unless you are running some clapped out should-have-replaced 40,000 miles-ago, you can almost always put air in it and get to a tire shop when you get a puncture, and if not, slime it, and if not, just run runflats.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Just read a little on the 08 RS4. V8 and manual??? Goooodgawd. In my opinion that is a sleeper sports car with AWD and seating for more than two. That exhaust note would make me jizz in my pantalones.


----------



## Clarkej (Mar 4, 2015)

westin said:


> Just read a little on the 08 RS4. V8 and manual??? Goooodgawd. In my opinion that is a sleeper sports car with AWD and seating for more than two. That exhaust note would make me jizz in my pantalones.


It's a fun car. Only major drawback is 14-17 mpg and a potential for high maint. costs (although my experience has been reasonable).


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Clarkej said:


> It's a fun car. Only major drawback is 14-17 mpg and a potential for high maint. costs (although my experience has been reasonable).


Alternator


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*Speaking of Audi RS *s*

My recently retired hauler, original owner of this Audi RS 6, put over 200K on it.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

What'd you replace it with?



ICONCLS said:


> My recently retired hauler, original owner of this Audi RS 6, put over 200K on it.


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*Welp...*



westin said:


> What'd you replace it with?


RS 6 replacement is an E63 S:










But I haul bikes with this :


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

So. Many. Sedans.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, isn't it great. It means former coupe or 2 door owners can now be sporty with more than one passenger. BMW, Cadillac and Audi make some great handling, quick and fast options that don't limit me to two doors. Sport cars with a hatch, even! Pulling up to the trailhead with 2, 3 or 4 buddies and bikes is the best: Best - Top 10 4-Door Sports Cars | Gayot


TenSpeed said:


> So. Many. Sedans.


----------



## Clarkej (Mar 4, 2015)

ICONCLS said:


> RS 6 replacement is an E63 S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## FWP! (Jul 15, 2008)

Clarkej said:


> Not really a sports car but its quick and get's crappy mileage!
> View attachment 1022197


Hello, fellow RS4 owner!










What rack setup do you have? I'm looking at getting something similar, probably a fork mount type.


----------



## Clarkej (Mar 4, 2015)

FWP! said:


> Hello, fellow RS4 owner!
> 
> What rack setup do you have? I'm looking at getting something similar, probably a fork mount type.


Nice, I love that color.

The setup I have is: 
Thule Rapid Traverse Pack 480R (feet)
Thule Aeroblade bars AR48 (the online recommendation is the AR53, 53" version but they are way to long and I would have hit my head on the ends of the bars, the 48"s were a better fit).

(2) Thule Sidearm 594XT bike racks. The Yakima bike rack with a similar style will fit on the Thule bars too.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

You can see my rack setup on my FR-S without the bike.










And here is with my Scalpel.










I figure I could post in here even though it is a 2+2.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Stilltime (Sep 7, 2015)

Love my car and my fat bike!


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

westin said:


> ... I bought a new SQ5 with a hitch mount. Not really a sports car, but it'll do 0-60 in about 4.5 seconds if it's in dynamic/esc off/manual otherwise it's a slow "sports" car at 5 seconds.


that's pretty fast considering: it weighs 4,442 lbs and has 'only' 354 hp.

anyways, 5 door sports car here...









that GTR above, is schweet.

I tried for a hitch mount, but my mufflers/rear facia supposedly don't allow for hitches, regardless of make, tried 2 vendors carrying 3 brands. so 3x 1UPs on top for now.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

BMW 340i


----------



## Sorin Firiza (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sports car, but hot hatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

6+ years later and folks are still posting whatever sedan/hatch/econobox/wagon they drive as opposed to their sports car.

Simply awesome.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Hi Pete.


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## ZCS626 (Jun 9, 2016)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> 6+ years later and folks are still posting whatever sedan/hatch/econobox/wagon they drive as opposed to their sports car.
> 
> Simply awesome.


If this was Twitter, I'd favorite your post.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Not mine, but this was parked next to me when I got back from my ride today... I would love to see it with a full load


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Men driving Mazda Miatas makes me LOL!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Not mine, but this was parked next to me when I got back from my ride today... I would love to see it with a full load


Where do the other 2 riders go? Haha

Considering how softly Miatas are usually sprung, they'd almost need uprated springs on the back to not have crazy sag.



dietz31684 said:


> Men driving Mazda Miatas makes me LOL!
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Why? They drive great and are great on an auto-x course or track. What do you drive?

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

dietz31684 said:


> Men driving Mazda Miatas makes me LOL!
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


That's a bit sad. The Mx5/Miata is an absolute blast to drive. The power to weight, balance and grip are insane.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

lucifuge said:


> That's a bit sad. The Mx5/Miata is an absolute blast to drive. The power to weight, balance and grip are insane.


If you think about it, best marketing for a race/sports car, the male racing population is pretty small. But the population of people who like cute convertibles are huge.

This means millions are sold, and one of the best road racing platform can be had for pretty cheap.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

dietz31684 said:


> Men driving Mazda Miatas makes me LOL!


Whatever you do don't look at the picture below then. The resultant laughter will only make you look even more clueless.


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

^^^
Grumpy Miata owner. 
They are a cheap way to own something that can be dedicated for track/autocross use. However they leave quite a bit to be desired when it comes to practicality or daily non-track performance... unless your commute is through Deals Gap every day.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> ^^^
> Grumpy Miata owner.


Nope.

Guess again?


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

You do realize that this is the "Sports cars..." thread, right? Practicality has nothing to do with it.

Speaking of impractical, anyone know how to get a bike rack on an S3 Elise Cup car?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Dr. Paul Proteus said:


> You do realize that this is the "Sports cars..." thread, right? Practicality has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Speaking of impractical, anyone know how to get a bike rack on an S3 Elise Cup car?


Sheet metal screws... The same way the Brits built the car! 

I'm just kidding. I love the Elise.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

Quentin said:


> Sheet metal screws... The same way the Brits built the car!


Screws? There's no screws holding those things together, just glue (seriously... just glue. The chassis is glued together).


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr. Paul Proteus said:


> You do realize that this is the "Sports cars..." thread, right? Practicality has nothing to do with it.


He either doesn't realize this the "Sports cars..." thread, or doesn't know what a sports car is, hence :


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Dr. Paul Proteus said:


> Screws? There's no screws holding those things together, just glue (seriously... just glue. The chassis is glued together).


It was more a joke about British build quality than being specific to the Elise.

Speaking of British build quality, my wife just took delivery of her 2017 MINI Cooper S Clubman All4. She loved her 11 year old 2005 MINI Cooper S, but she wasn't driving it much thanks to having a young child. She got this one with a 6MT like the old one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr. Paul Proteus said:


> You do realize that this is the "Sports cars..." thread, right? Practicality has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Speaking of impractical, anyone know how to get a bike rack on an S3 Elise Cup car?


I think Monkey Wrench Racing has a hitch mount. They do lotus and Toyota MRS. I'll be getting one of these 2 cars.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My sports car is retired from bike hauling duty. If I were to do it again. I would get a seasucker. Mount the front tire to the roof and rear tire to the wing. Would be a pita, can't open the truck without removing the wing anymore


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

need to find a new bike rack.. i feel like my bikes going to fall off.. anyways heres mine

















ht and full sus... best of both worlds ?


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

tenjintuned said:


> need to find a new bike rack.. i feel like my bikes going to fall off.. anyways heres mine
> 
> View attachment 1077970
> 
> ...


So much win in one post that it's hard to pick just one bit of awesomeness to comment on.


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> So much win in one post that it's hard to pick just one bit of awesomeness to comment on.


is there really that much win?... i hope that wasn't sarcasm cause I don't know how to read it... anyways thanks !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1Troutbum (Dec 13, 2011)

I get my bike to the trail with this. The bike rack was off as it was a fly fishing trip.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

1Troutbum said:


> I get my bike to the trail with this. The bike rack was off as it was a fly fishing trip.


Beautiful


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

It's interesting to see what people think a 'sports car' is. 

An AWD twin turbo SUV has faster 0-60, 0-100 & pulls more G's then many of these so called 'sports cars'..


----------



## 1Troutbum (Dec 13, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> Beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

EBG 18T said:


> It's interesting to see what people think a 'sports car' is.
> 
> An AWD twin turbo SUV has faster 0-60, 0-100 & pulls more G's then many of these so called 'sports cars'..


Yes, very interesting that people think going fast in a straight line make an automobile a sports car. An SUV (even with a hellcat engine) couldn't be much further from the actual definition of a sports car:

A*sports car*(sportscar) is a small, usually two seater, two door*automobile*designed for spirited performance and nimble handling.[2][3]According to the Merriam-Webster dictionary, the first known use of the term was in 1928.[2]

Sports cars may be spartan or luxurious, but high maneuverability and minimum weight are requisite.[4]*They may be equipped for racing, "especially an aerodynamically shaped one-passenger or two-passenger vehicle having a low center of gravity and steering and suspension designed for precise control at high speeds.
. 
. 
. 
. 
A car may be a*sporting*automobile without being a sports car. Performance modifications of regular, production cars, such as*sport compacts,*sports sedans,muscle cars,*hot hatches*and the like, generally are not considered sports cars, yet share traits common to sports cars.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Unfortunately the majority of people in America seem more interested in going fast in a straight line than around corners. On a daily basis I get frustrated by people all over their brakes for no reason. Often people in very capable cars I have a 135i with seasucker rack but it's not really a sports car. It's a coupe. Which is pronounced coo pey by the way. A coop as it's often pronounced here is for chickens  a Miata on the track is gonna be more fun than an X5 all day every day.


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

mbco1975 said:


> Yes, very interesting that people think going fast in a straight line make an automobile a sports car. An SUV (even with a hellcat engine) couldn't be much further from the actual definition of a sports car:
> 
> *A*sports car*(sportscar) is a small, usually two seater, two door*automobile*designed for spirited performance and nimble handling*.[2][3]According to the Merriam-Webster dictionary, the first known use of the term was in 1928.[2]
> 
> Sports cars may be spartan or luxurious, but high maneuverability and minimum weight are requisite.[4]*They may be equipped for racing, "especially an aerodynamically shaped one-passenger or two-passenger vehicle having a low center of gravity and steering and suspension designed for precise control at high speeds.





wilks said:


> *I have a 135i with seasucker rack but it's not really a sports car. It's a coupe.*


So what makes it a coupe and not a sports car? 
It certainly fits the definition posted. Yes, there is a back seat... but it's really only a "seat" in name only.

While there may be a "definition" of a sports car, it is a _very_ subjective definition at best. A definition that consists of "usually's" and "may be's" isn't exactly affirmative...


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

It's certainly more of a sports car than half the cars posted here. And in my mind this thread is about how people are impressively transporting mtn bikes on pretty impractical cars. An S4 is an awesomely fast sedan but not a sports car for example. And you can easily get a 1 1/4" hitch fitted. Same with any fast sedan, wagon, crossover or hatchback.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> So what makes it a coupe and not a sports car?
> It certainly fits the definition posted. Yes, there is a back seat... but it's really only a "seat" in name only.
> 
> While there may be a "definition" of a sports car, it is a _very_ subjective definition at best. A definition that consists of "usually's" and "may be's" isn't exactly affirmative...


This from the guy who posted his porky four door sedan in a sportscar thread. Not surprising.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

1Troutbum said:


> I get my bike to the trail with this. The bike rack was off as it was a fly fishing trip.


Nice. I'm also a long time Guards Red fan. Kills bugs fast (just not a 993 like the original poster)


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> This from the guy who posted his porky four door sedan in a sportscar thread. Not surprising.


I see you failed to even remotely answer what I asked. Instead of being a troll, why don't you provide an actual relevant response since you seem to think that subjective definition is very black and white?

That "porky sedan" currently has a power to weight ratio that far outshines a lot of what is posted in here and handles well enough to take care of many of the same at occasional AutoX/track events. But by all means, continue to cling tightly to that 4 year old post and the baseless assumptions you've constructed!


----------



## 1Troutbum (Dec 13, 2011)

Quentin said:


> You can see my rack setup on my FR-S without the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the FR-S is a true sports car. It is a brilliant car. They are light and handle great. You can slide them around in such a controlled way that your laughter drowns out the exhaust. More sheer fun than driving a car with twice the power, weight and tire. I think Toyota and Subaru get a A+.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> But by all means, continue to cling tightly to that 4 year old post and the baseless assumptions you've constructed!


Not clinging to any baseless assumptions sweety. Just laughing at your justifications about your porky sedan being a sports car. It's not. I understand that it bothers you when people point out your silliness but you only have yourself to blame for your feelings.

If you had truly tracked your car you would understand that power to weight ratio is merely one factor and that the extra weight affects cornering, and more importantly, braking (HP/TQ doesn't help here darling). Not to mention the sloppy suspension.

Check out this sweet "sports car" that "handles well enough to take care of" your porky sedan on the track:


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> Not clinging to any baseless assumptions sweety. Just laughing at your justifications about your porky sedan being a sports car. It's not. I understand that it bothers you when people point out your silliness but you only have yourself to blame for your feelings.
> 
> If you had truly tracked your car you would understand that power to weight ratio is merely one factor and that the extra weight affects cornering, and more importantly, braking (HP/TQ doesn't help here darling). Not to mention the sloppy suspension.
> 
> Check out this sweet "sports car" that "handles well enough to take care of" your porky sedan on the track:


So... still no relevant response to what I asked?? Shocker.

You're clinging very tightly. You saw a post from 4 years ago which you have used as the target for your entire "argument". Quite petty. Quite ignorant.

Power to weight is only one factor?!? No way!! You MUST tell me how you are so fortunate to know this secret information! But to further squash your baseless assumption, you could buy an entire Miata with the amount of money that has been put into this cars suspension and braking. Swing.... and another miss. But please, keep going. I'm getting quite a laugh from you telling me what I have or haven't done.

You just come across as the typical douche who has a subscription to Motor Trend and thus tries to be a 'car guy'. Must be where you learned gems like "if you want to track your car, it is important to be able to turn and slow down." :crazy:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh good.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

1Troutbum said:


> I would say the FR-S is a true sports car. It is a brilliant car. They are light and handle great. You can slide them around in such a controlled way that your laughter drowns out the exhaust. More sheer fun than driving a car with twice the power, weight and tire. I think Toyota and Subaru get a A+.


 It is definitely the most fun car that I've owned. They nailed down the driver engagement portion.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

While there may be some debate about whether the M3 is a real sports car or a "2 door performance sedan", shuttling like this looks like a whole lotta fun 






The Freeride compilation that follows isn't bad either


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

dietz31684 said:


> Men driving Mazda Miatas makes me LOL!


men that care about what other men drive makes me super LOL


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

In the process of fitting a roof rack to a 2014 Mercedes Benz E550 Coupe. Not exactly a sports car but it is pretty damned fast.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

wilks said:


> Unfortunately the majority of people in America seem more interested in going fast in a straight line than around corners. On a daily basis I get frustrated by people all over their brakes for no reason. Often people in very capable cars I have a 135i with seasucker rack but it's not really a sports car. It's a coupe. Which is pronounced coo pey by the way. A coop as it's often pronounced here is for chickens  a Miata on the track is gonna be more fun than an X5 all day every day.


some has to do with the history of drag racing. yes, a hellcat vs. an m3 coupe (and I do consdier both sports cars) can do different things better than the other. but i disagree that a car must be a minimal 2 seater to be a "sports car".

Why? there's more than just looks and a 1.25 ton weight limit to the definition, in my view. In many cases the power to weight ratio (and good suspension) means even the purist can enjoy a high HP car. Yes, the same slalom time can be had for half the cost in a lighter 2 door sports car, but the higher weight and higher HP car (GTR, M3, 911) shouldn't be disqualfied just because it has a back seat/4 doors and over 400HP, for example.

There are merits to driving Miatas and the Subaru BSRs. But to DQ anything that has 4 doors or over 2 tons is myopic.

in my view a sport car is one that has made ecnomic and comfort sacrafices in order to increase performance. yes that casts a wide net, and sometimes can even be a "trim line" of a given car model (ie: the subaru impreza isn't a sports car, but the WRX is one, in my mind. Why? you give up comfort (ride softness, manual trans only, noise/insulatoin for less weight) and fuel economy for more power, all in the pursuit of performance. Same can be said for the audi A4 vs. the RS4, etc. I do consider the latter a sports car.

is it a miata and purpose built "sports car", no, but still is, to me and many car lovers that i hang with.

from a personal standpoint, I've given M3 tuned autocrossers, R7 modified racers, 911 cup racers rides in my 600+ HP wagon, with *amazing* active suspension, and each one gets out with a "holy $hit" expression, so unless you've driven one (a 2Ton 600+ hp ctsv wagon) thinking it isn't a sports car is your perogative, but your loss as well.

and I can haul my family around with room to spare, there is a reason us sport wagon guys like our sports cars (sorry sport wagons) we get our cake and eat it, too.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

mbco1975 said:


> Yes, very interesting that people think going fast in a straight line make an automobile a sports car. An SUV (even with a hellcat engine) couldn't be much further from the actual definition of a sports car:


I got me one of them AMG GLA 45 s with 350 hp, awd, brake vectoring , 3,500 lbs curb weight, lowered ride height etc. It goes to 60 in the low 4s and it can corner on back roads at a level far beyond my ability. It's an suv that will easily hang with sports cars in the twisties and if its wet game over. I have read the macan turbo also handles well but it is 500 lbs heavier and way more expensive for the 400 horse variant. The Ferrari gtc4lusso which is ostensibly an awd touring car/wagon will probably be more capable than most "sports cars"


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

natrat said:


> I got me one of them AMG GLA 45 s with 350 hp, awd, brake vectoring , 3,500 lbs curb weight, lowered ride height etc. It goes to 60 in the low 4s and it can corner on back roads at a level far beyond my ability.


Not an SUV. It's a squished SUV that represents all that is wrong with the "crossover SUV" market. I just spent 12 days in one of those cramped **** boxes and it was an eye opener.



natrat said:


> It's an suv that will easily hang with sports cars in the twisties and if its wet game over.


You have very little driving experience, are delusional, or a combination of both.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> Not an SUV. It's a squished SUV that represents all that is wrong with the "crossover SUV" market. I just spent 12 days in one of those cramped **** boxes and it was an eye opener.
> 
> You have very little driving experience, are delusional, or a combination of both.


you drove the amg? sure you did. People who lie on the internet suck. The merc will destroy your shitty old porshe ha ha, and it's bright red! what a poser


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

natrat said:


> you drove the amg? sure you did.


Nah, I was trapped in the squashed GLA for 12 days. A terrible driving experience compared to other higher end SUVs that I have driven (Cayenne S, Cayenne Turbo, ML 55, ML 430, MB GLK, etc.) and it was tiny inside.











natrat said:


> The merc will destroy your shitty old porshe[/sic] ha ha, and it's bright red! what a poser[/sic]


Even better. This poseur is just waiting to be "destroyed" by you. You may want to work on your self-admitted limited driving skills though.

Then at a minimum work on that suspension, add some more ponies and lose some weight so your squashed little SUV is a least slightly more competitive with my shitty old Porsche.











natrat said:


> People who lie on the internet suck.


I agree. You suck.

Cheers!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't understand why some people play the wannabe game so hard. 
4 seats, 4 doors, not a sports car. Duh.

FWIW, I own a 2013 Caddy ATS-4, a 2017 WRX, and a nice 4th Gen Trans Am WS6. None of them are sports cars, nor do I feel some weird need to pretend that they are. Maybe when I add the Z06 I'll post a pic here, but until then, I'm happy with my sedans and pony car.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

GLA is a hatchback in my book. Not an SUV.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

wilks said:


> GLA is a hatchback in my book. Not an SUV.


I could have used that info weeks ago...

Rented the biggest SUV class available "BMW X1 or equivalent" and got stuck with the pos GLA with really inadequate cargo space.


----------



## wfbal (Dec 29, 2013)

I mostly use my Wrangler To go to the trails but on occasion I use this.
Does it qualify as a Sport Car?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

wfbal said:


> I mostly use my Wrangler To go to the trails but on occasion I use this.
> Does it qualify as a Sport Car?
> View attachment 1086320


I don't think there is any question. Beauty.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## wfbal (Dec 29, 2013)

Quentin said:


> I don't think there is any question. Beauty.
> 
> Sent from Tandy 400


Thanks.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

*Z4m*



wfbal said:


> I mostly use my Wrangler To go to the trails but on occasion I use this.
> Does it qualify as a Sport Car?
> View attachment 1086320


I hope it qualifies! I sold mine last year after 5yrs of ownership. It was great but I wanted to free up some funds to add 2 cars (I got a 4 door Mini Cooper S (new) and an S2000 (used) with proceeds).

I think I posted my car in this thread a few years ago (?). But I used to put my bike inside (Blur XC Carbon). Both wheels off, fit right into the hatch area. Got a lot of stares at the trailhead...

I'm curious about your roof rack. In my research that never came up as a possibility. Great work!


----------



## wfbal (Dec 29, 2013)

yakswak said:


> ...
> 
> I'm curious about your roof rack. In my research that never came up as a possibility. Great work!


The roof rack is a custom fit made with Thule aero bars, 480R feets and a fit kit made for a Subaru Impreza sedan 1999 (#1122 I think).


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

I dont have a pic yet but I will be hauling my bike with my supercharged Si


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

BillyBrightEy3s said:


> I dont have a pic yet but I will be hauling my bike with my supercharged Si


Awesome! (in a "you're in the wrong thread, your FWD econobox/hatch is not a sports car kind of way")


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

wfbal said:


> The roof rack is a custom fit made with Thule aero bars, 480R feets and a fit kit made for a Subaru Impreza sedan 1999 (#1122 I think).


Kudos. That took some serious work to find a fit kit that works.


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

And a frs is lmao??? Them things are slower than my car stock.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

BillyBrightEy3s said:


> And a frs is lmao??? Them things are slower than my car stock.


I don't think an FR-S is technically a sports car(I'd call it a sports coupe), but it is closer than the Civic Si per the technical definition. The Si, while a very good car, is a sport compact being that it is a hot drivetrain and suspension on a FWD compact chassis. As far as performance, the Si and FR-S are going to be neck and neck in basically every performance metric.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

I raced 1 frs and one brz when i was bone stock and i pulled about 2 car lengths on them. Maybe it was driver mod. But now im sitting at about 400 hp since I added a supercharger on my car that weighs about 3000 pounds. So yes I will walk any stock frs/brz. I also love how peoples definition of a sports car is something that goes fast in a straight line.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

BillyBrightEy3s said:


> I raced 1 frs and one brz when i was bone stock and i pulled about 2 car lengths on them. Maybe it was driver mod. But now im sitting at about 400 hp since I added a supercharger on my car that weighs about 3000 pounds. So yes I will walk any stock frs/brz. I also love how peoples definition of a sports car is something that goes fast in a straight line.


I think that a lot of people in here are arguing that straight line speed isn't what makes a sports car. For example, I think a Miata or MR2 Spyder are definitely sports cars (RWD, light weight, handling is the priority) but an M5 is not. Doesn't mean that the M5 is slower. It just isn't a sports car.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

BillyBrightEy3s said:


> I raced 1 frs and one brz when i was bone stock and i pulled about 2 car lengths on them. Maybe it was driver mod. But now im sitting at about 400 hp since I added a supercharger on my car that weighs about 3000 pounds. So yes I will walk any stock frs/brz. I also love how peoples definition of a sports car is something that goes fast in a straight line.


Awesome! (in a "you're in the wrong thread, your FWD econobox/hatch is not a sports car kind of way")


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

Thats ok. Ill post where I want to. And why dont you learn how to build a car before you talk **** about them! (in a "you're just a douchebag who probably still lives with his parents kind of way!")


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

BillyBrightEy3s said:


> Thats ok. Ill post where I want to. And why dont you learn how to build a car before you talk **** about them! (in a "you're just a douchebag who probably still lives with his parents kind of way!")


Awesome! (in a "I'll be here to laugh at your POS when you figure out how to take a picture kind of way!")


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

Exactly you will be sitting here, doing nothing. Just to let you know that the Si means sport injected. I know my car isn't the fastest but it is a fun daily.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL Billy save your pennies and buy a proper sports car.


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok wilks thanks for the advise. Never said my car was a sports car. But what is your definition of a "sports car" if i may ask?


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I've said my piece in this thread earlier. But not a hatchback, not a wagon, not an SUV, not a sedan etc. not 80-90% of the cars in this thread. There are plenty of fast cars posted here but fast doesn't necessarily equate to a sports car.


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

Well my car is none of the above so there for by your definition it is a sports car??? I'm just really confused. Everyone seems to have a different opinion. But you didnt give me an example or a proper "sports car." Its funny how you and the other guy bash my car, but you don't seem to know a single thing about it. If you think its a riced out honda with a fart can, you are highly mistaken.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

BillyBrightEy3s said:


> If you think its a riced out honda with a fart can, you are highly mistaken.


Hyundai?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

BillyBrightEy3s said:


> Well my car is none of the above so there for by your definition it is a sports car??? .


Nope, it's just a plain old compact car.


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

BillyBrightEy3s said:


> Well my car is none of the above so there for by your definition it is a sports car??? I'm just really confused. Everyone seems to have a different opinion. But you didnt give me an example or a proper "sports car." Its funny how you and the other guy bash my car, but you don't seem to know a single thing about it.


It's because anyone who tries to define a "sports car" generally uses a lot of "probablys" "oftens" and "shoulds"... which essentially establishes nothing. Not to mention plenty of manufacturers using "sport" to describe a wide variety of cars.

Just ignore grumpy Mr. Ghosts. His MO is "make stuff up so that my post appears to make sense". Follows that up by spewing out BS he read in his latest issue of MotorTrend, making it blatantly obvious to everyone (except him) that he is trying so hard to discuss something he is 100% clueless about. The extra bit of him condemning a lack of pictures with no pictures of his own is just a little bit of added irony, for good measure.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> It's because anyone who tries to define a "sports car" generally uses a lot of "probablys" "oftens" and "shoulds"... which essentially establishes nothing. Not to mention plenty of manufacturers using "sport" to describe a wide variety of cars.
> 
> Just ignore grumpy Mr. Ghosts. His MO is "make stuff up so that my post appears to make sense". Follows that up by spewing out BS he read in his latest issue of MotorTrend, making it blatantly obvious to everyone (except him) that he is trying so hard to discuss something he is 100% clueless about. The extra bit of him condemning a lack of pictures with no pictures of his own is just a little bit of added irony, for good measure.


So much confusion packed into a single post - impressive!

Where did you come up with the "no pictures of his own" bit? That's perhaps the most amusing whine yet.


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> So much confusion packed into a single post - impressive!


"Confusion"? Lets hear it...



> Where did you come up with the "no pictures of his own" bit? That's perhaps the most amusing whine yet.


Where did I come up with that? Perhaps the simple fact that your only posts here are trolling and making things up because you have no basis otherwise... which is exactly what I already said. Not too strong at reading, are ya?


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> "Confusion"? Lets hear it...
> 
> Where did I come up with that? Perhaps the simple fact that your only posts here are trolling and making things up because you have no basis otherwise... which is exactly what I already said. Not too strong at reading, are ya?


Let me help you out here: there are two different photos of my car on the previous page.

So your "no pictures of his own" bit" means you're either lying or just really slow. Which is it?

As far as "making things up," that's just you continuing to be confused. Just the facts.


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> Let me help you out here: there are two different photos of my car on the previous page.
> 
> So your "no pictures of his own" bit" means you're either lying or just really slow. Which is it?
> 
> As far as "making things up," that's just you continuing to be confused. Just the facts.


Oh, you mean your post of possibly the most generic picture of a Porsche?? I, too, can google "Porsche racetrack"... but I don't claim them as "mine".

I'm "confused" about you making things up? Clearly your selective memory is omitting your comments on the previous page regarding the story you created about a car I posted four YEARS ago. Though I can see why you're attempting to make it a repressed memory, as you became quiet as a mouse after I pointed out how much of a lame try-hard you are once you supplied your brilliance of "stopping and turning is important in racing mmmkayyy".

Here's a quick quote I found from a Road and Track article: 
"a Porsche 911 is certainly not a sports car. I know. I own one." 
Ooops. Looks like you're out, champ.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> Oh, you mean your post of possibly the most generic picture of a Porsche?? I, too, can google "Porsche racetrack"... but I don't claim them as "mine".


More confusion. No Googling involved. Me driving. My car.











goalieman24 said:


> as you became quiet as a mouse after I pointed out how much of a lame try-hard you are once you supplied your brilliance of "stopping and turning is important in racing mmmkayyy".


More confusion. I took pity on you and your claim that your low end four door Audi was some kind of sports car because you claimed to have done some suspension work.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

goalieman24 said:


> Here's a quick quote I found from a Road and Track article:
> "a Porsche 911 is certainly not a sports car. I know. I own one."
> Ooops. Looks like you're out, champ.


I suspected that your quote was from Jack Baruth because 1) he never passes up an opportunity to tell people he has a Porsche and 2) he never passes up an opportunity to be self depreciating about it as some strange reverse psychology/hipster shtick. Bam. Nailed it.

While Jack is a very good writer, he is more of a Jeremy Clarkson type where his writing is more entertainment than information.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> More confusion. I took pity on you and your claim that your low end four door Audi was some kind of sports car because you claimed to have done some suspension work.


Ah, so you took "pity" on me, pity that was derived from your own fabricated story about me. Makes total sense.

Get off your high horse. You've already proven you're a total delinquent when you tried to "talk cars", so you're just wasting your breath with any further failing attempts to talk down to people. Not to mention the minor fact that "your" "sports car" on a track has literally nothing to do with hauling a bike. Just here with hopes of getting your fragile ego stroked.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> Ah, so you took "pity" on me, pity that was derived from your own fabricated story about me.
> 
> Not to mention the minor fact that "your" "sports car" on a track has literally nothing to do with hauling a bike.


There's no reason to put "your" in quotes unless you are still clinging to your butt-hurt fantasy that I don't own my car. Which is quite remarkable given the photos that I just posted that include your silly claim.

I'm just here to laugh at your amazing state of confusion and all of the wacky assumptions that you continue to make. That's what you are contributing to this thread.

Nice pivot there after being completely owned once again.

Your next dose of reality follows below. Just let me know when you need another serving magazine boy!

p.s. None of these are via Google. My car, my bikes. So, so sorry again that your sedan is still not a sports car even though that fact continues to cause you pain


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ah yes, you "owned" me. Was that before or after you dug deep into your wisdom to explain that suspension and brakes help you turn and slow down? 

Why no comment regarding the 911 not being a sports car? Essentially, 2 doors is the only thing it gets right on the "checklist". It makes it even more funny that you continue to talk about my "porky" vehicle, yet conveniently make no mention of your 3,000+ pound pig. Weird! 

Perhaps if you actually would've provided a constructive response at the beginning to a legitimate question I posed, none of this would have happened. But alas, you chose to take the route of the condescending douche. As it unfolds and you reveal your bright red Porsche in the typical trim/year that people get so they can say they have a Porsche, coupled with the attention-needing vanity plate... it all makes perfect sense. 

I'm done. Bye


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Can everyone just whip it out and get this over with?


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Come on, Doesn't everyone love a sports car that looks like a well used bar of soap!


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> Ah yes, you "owned" me.


I agree!

Bye felicia


----------



## Usman22152 (Aug 25, 2016)

Don't know if this qualifies as a sports car but this is my bike hauler.


----------



## Usman22152 (Aug 25, 2016)

spurious said:


> Not a sports car. Not surprised that another numpty dropped a sedan into this thread though.


lol


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

Usman22152 said:


> lol


Yeah, but he picked a sedan that is faster than most Miata's or BRZ's. Obviously it is not as quick and nimble as a Porsche or Vette, but in all fairness it is fairly close. I think that the real issue is that most people confuse Sport Compacts with true Sports Cars.

So should we add a sub-category for Sport Compacts, and maybe another for Muscle Cars (similar to SCCA)? These are all very cool cars either way. My Acura RSX Type-S was an Autocross rocket and would fit into the Sport Compact category (hella fun car).


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

When you "ain't got time for that" - this gets you and your bros to the trailhead at 130 mph


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't know... I don't think that rack is TÜV geprüft for anything over 130kph (or is it 120kph?). I hear the TÜV guy magically appears & starts writing reports if you go past the approval limits.

Definitely a nice ride - drop me a note if you ever want a tour of the Pfalz sometime.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Panamera is one of the most fugly cars on the planet. This whole thread should be renamed "cars that go relatively fast - many of which only in a straight line"


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

The front end of the Pananera looks ok, but the rest, nein danke


----------



## Usman22152 (Aug 25, 2016)

blundar said:


> Yeah, but he picked a sedan that is faster than most Miata's or BRZ's. Obviously it is not as quick and nimble as a Porsche or Vette, but in all fairness it is fairly close. I think that the real issue is that most people confuse Sport Compacts with true Sports Cars.
> 
> So should we add a sub-category for Sport Compacts, and maybe another for Muscle Cars (similar to SCCA)? These are all very cool cars either way. My Acura RSX Type-S was an Autocross rocket and would fit into the Sport Compact category (hella fun car).


Thanks man and you are right the STI might now be fastest car on the road but it is fune to drive and great in the corners. I was just LOL'ing at how seriously people are taking this thread.... its all in fun and good way to see how people haul their bikes. I like your approach!


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

Usman22152 said:


> Thanks man and you are right the STI might now be fastest car on the road but it is fune to drive and great in the corners. I was just LOL'ing at how seriously people are taking this thread.... its all in fun and good way to see how people haul their bikes. I like your approach!


Hellz yeah! Let's see some more awesome trail head rides (sports cars, sport compacts, muscle cars, and anything else cool out there).


----------



## 11budlite (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's my '91 Miata BRG SE with my Pivot Mach 5 and 429SL on back. I enjoy the ride to the trails as well as the ride itself!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

^^^Now that's a sports car!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

11budlite said:


> Here's my '91 Miata BRG SE with my Pivot Mach 5 and 429SL on back. I enjoy the ride to the trails as well as the ride itself!


No one can argue that your setup does not belong.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

On my way back from Keystone Bike Park last month









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

davez26 said:


> On my way back from Keystone Bike Park last month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your bike tires are dangerously close to 1) the pavement 2) exhaust


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Carefully measured to ensure 'just enough ' space from bike to pavement. The exhaust is good, the height was a small compromise to get everything else I wanted in a car. It's only an issue on steep driveways, then it swings a little if it contacts. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkej (Mar 4, 2015)

My Z06 and my buddies Cayman S.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

just picked up this beauty the other day. I'm now trying to figure out which roof system to go with, as the center exhaust prevents me from installing a hitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctrapeni (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is my FWD econobox. Its not a "sports car" by most definitions, but its sure fun to drive!


----------



## ctrapeni (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is my FWD econobox. Its not a sports car by most definitions, but it sure is fun!


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

99mikegt said:


> just picked up this beauty the other day. I'm now trying to figure out which roof system to go with, as the center exhaust prevents me from installing a hitch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your new car is the hatchback version:
1. Fold down the rear seats.
2. Put down a bed sheet to keep the carpet clean.
3. Take the bike's front tire off.
4. A 29er will easily fit with no problem.

Skip the roof system all together.


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

IMG_20170722_192604_868 by k2blt, on Flickr

While technically a sporty sedan, this is the newest addition to the bike hauling fleet... traded in my 2011 WRX hatch

Bikes spend most of their time on an e46 touring or the Forester XT.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Here is my Z









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice Z! The new shape on the 370 is rather appealing. 

Always thought the Z32 TT never got the credit it deserved.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

k2blt said:


> Nice Z! The new shape on the 370 is rather appealing.
> 
> Always thought the Z32 TT never got the credit it deserved.


Thanks, I'm kind of sad that it looks like they are killing it off.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

ctrapeni said:


> Here is my FWD econobox. Its not a sports car by most definitions, but it sure is fun!
> View attachment 1173648


I have one of those. Definitely a "hot hatch" and I'd consider it a sports car.

2700 pounds, manual transmission, good power, stiff suspension, good brakes, and sticky tires. Unlike a lot of FWD cars, it's also easy to get some oversteer rather than understeer.

I have some bolt-ons and a protune. Shocking about of torque from a 1.6L motor. Traction is definitely a problem in the first couple gears


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am smh at 90% of this thread. Most of what is posted here can be broken down to small SUV, station wagon, hatchback, compact sport coupe, pony car, and sedan. Very little of what is posted here is actually a sports car. There have been a few cars posted, Vette, Porsche, FR-S, Miata, Z5, etc that fit the category. The rest are not sports cars. Especially not the Pontiac G6 convertible that I saw. Honda Civic Si definitely not, regardless if it is supercharged or not. Ford Fiesta ST, no. It it has FWD or AWD, immediate disqualification. If it has 4 doors, same. The closest that would come to a sports car would be the RWD, 2 door vehicles that have 4 seats such as the Camaro, Mustang, Challenger, M3 and cars along those lines. The rest, no matter how fast they go will not be sports cars.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's a cool video of a real "sports car" on some backroads. Pay no attention to the non sports car in front that it's trying to keep up with :ciappa:


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

TenSpeed said:


> I am smh at 90% of this thread. Most of what is posted here can be broken down to small SUV, station wagon, hatchback, compact sport coupe, pony car, and sedan. Very little of what is posted here is actually a sports car. There have been a few cars posted, Vette, Porsche, FR-S, Miata, Z5, etc that fit the category. The rest are not sports cars. Especially not the Pontiac G6 convertible that I saw. Honda Civic Si definitely not, regardless if it is supercharged or not. Ford Fiesta ST, no. It it has FWD or AWD, immediate disqualification. If it has 4 doors, same. The closest that would come to a sports car would be the RWD, 2 door vehicles that have 4 seats such as the Camaro, Mustang, Challenger, M3 and cars along those lines. The rest, no matter how fast they go will not be sports cars.


Agreed except on the awd comment. You do know there are Lamborghini's and similar with awd right?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

TenSpeed said:


> I am smh at 90% of this thread. Most of what is posted here can be broken down to small SUV, station wagon, hatchback, compact sport coupe, pony car, and sedan. Very little of what is posted here is actually a sports car. There have been a few cars posted, Vette, Porsche, FR-S, Miata, Z5, etc that fit the category. The rest are not sports cars. Especially not the Pontiac G6 convertible that I saw. Honda Civic Si definitely not, regardless if it is supercharged or not. Ford Fiesta ST, no. It it has FWD or AWD, immediate disqualification. If it has 4 doors, same. The closest that would come to a sports car would be the RWD, 2 door vehicles that have 4 seats such as the Camaro, Mustang, Challenger, M3 and cars along those lines. The rest, no matter how fast they go will not be sports cars.


Except the FR-S would fall into the Mustang, Camaro, M3 category and AWD isn't a an automatic DQ.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

TenSpeed said:


> I am smh at 90% of this thread. Most of what is posted here can be broken down to small SUV, station wagon, hatchback, compact sport coupe, pony car, and sedan. Very little of what is posted here is actually a sports car. There have been a few cars posted, Vette, Porsche, FR-S, Miata, Z5, etc that fit the category. The rest are not sports cars. Especially not the Pontiac G6 convertible that I saw. Honda Civic Si definitely not, regardless if it is supercharged or not. Ford Fiesta ST, no. It it has FWD or AWD, immediate disqualification. If it has 4 doors, same. The closest that would come to a sports car would be the RWD, 2 door vehicles that have 4 seats such as the Camaro, Mustang, Challenger, M3 and cars along those lines. The rest, no matter how fast they go will not be sports cars.


You must love the current bike classifications then...

Most people in here openly admit their car is not a "sports" car by definition, but I for one like the variety that's showing up. That Fiesta ST would wipe the floor with a Miata or the BRZ/86 twins.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

k2blt said:


> You must love the current bike classifications then...
> 
> Most people in here openly admit their car is not a "sports" car by definition, but I for one like the variety that's showing up. That Fiesta ST would wipe the floor with a Miata or the BRZ/86 twins.


I know where to find a Miata that would destroy a vette on a road course. Which one is faster isn't the way cars are classified.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

I hear you...plenty of Flying Miata and LS swapped variants around. 

My point was this would be a very boring thread if it lacked variety. Maybe we just need a bike hauler thread.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

coke said:


> Here's a cool video of a real "sports car" on some backroads. Pay no attention to the non sports car in front that it's trying to keep up with :ciappa:


Jack Baruth was laying to sports cars in a Camry SE on track a few years ago. That doesn't make it a sports car. Just like bikes, it doesn't matter how much capability the car has if the driver can't make use of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Quentin said:


> Jack Baruth was laying to sports cars in a Camry SE on track a few years ago. That doesn't make it a sports car. Just like bikes, it doesn't matter how much capability the car has if the driver can't make use of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, like the Porsche widow makers. In the right hands remarkable machines. In the wrong, there is a reason they have that nickname.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

tuckerjt07 said:


> Yep, like the Porsche widow makers. In the right hands remarkable machines. In the wrong, there is a reason they have that nickname.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If my experience in my FR-S is anything to go by, my hands are not "the right hands".  That car has taught me a lot about how to drive a car though. It communicates so well to the driver and really rewards good technic. On the other hand, it punished me when I ham fisted things a few times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

2.0

The 2SS 1LE (winter tires and wheels in place of the stock 305s)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

The coupe hauls the Yaki platform rack fine but it sits low and the 4-timer converts to a 2 timer rack which is really all I need mostly and don't want the added rear weight. 2nd photo shows the hitch. It's low and not rough road friendly.

I just swapped out coupe for a Sportwagen turbo-4motion so I'm "hitching up" next week. 

The interior shot is my wife's dd / family sportster that hauls the 4-timer bike pod without drama.


----------



## mv70 (Feb 15, 2018)

New on the forum. Iguess could show summer haul setup here.
My used 911sc and Scott Spark 29"


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> There's no reason to put "your" in quotes unless you are still clinging to your butt-hurt fantasy that I don't own my car. Which is quite remarkable given the photos that I just posted that include your silly claim.
> 
> I'm just here to laugh at your amazing state of confusion and all of the wacky assumptions that you continue to make. That's what you are contributing to this thread.
> 
> ...


Late apex FTW! Nice plate. I've stopped really paying attn to most Porsche vehicles since the 996.... but I have to say that yours looks more 959 esque than any I've seen before. Looks killer


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

I no longer have this car, but...

EVO IX (de-spoilered) with a custom modified Lancer hitch.

Excuse the rack... it would be a year or so after this picture was taken that I discovered wheel tray racks.


----------



## Slyvest (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a g coupe and am new to the sport and looking for a hauler. We're you able to put that on yourself or did you have to get a hitch installed?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

This one made me crack up.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Slyvest said:


> I have a g coupe and am new to the sport and looking for a hauler. We're you able to put that on yourself or did you have to get a hitch installed?


I had it installed and used it for a while with the upright post and flip-up top tube type carrier, no issues.
Later on, I went to the platform rack and was not as happy. IMO, the Curt hitch I ordered was a small mounting plate area and not sufficient although it was spec'd for the car.

I believe the under frame of the rear bumper may be mostly aluminum so beware of that as the hitch may tilt downward a bit after a while as mine did. I was toying with the plan of getting a way wider type of hitch / mount like most are and having another crack at it but that timing coincided with my rationale of looking at cars more utility oriented. The G was a fun and great car in every way but this (pictured below) is what I was trying to make it into so I found it easier to go get one.... lol. I also haul my dog around more now too.

Good luck and just do a bit more homework on it than I did !


----------



## DAD BOD (Dec 15, 2017)

Here's my "sporty" car setup. I understand I will be upsetting the more purist sports car enthusiasts out there with my civic Si.

But, I don't care

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

DAD BOD said:


> Here's my "sporty" car setup. I understand I will be upsetting the more purist sports car enthusiasts out there with my civic Si.
> 
> But, I don't care
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As one of the purist, you did it alright.


----------



## ZEEOH6 (Mar 28, 2018)

Fits in my grocery getter


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ZEEOH6 said:


> Fits in my grocery getter


Get a receiver on that bad-boy!


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

ZEEOH6 said:


> Fits in my grocery getter
> View attachment 1197719
> 
> View attachment 1197720


Dang, you must get all the ladies!

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My sports car: 2 seats, rwd and a manual trans rft:


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

abeckstead said:


> My sports car: 2 seats, rwd and a manual trans rft:
> 
> View attachment 1206943


I always love Z's. And even for those picky folks on here... That definitely qualifies as a sports car!


----------



## ZEEOH6 (Mar 28, 2018)

Rockbros suction cup mount. 640 miles this weekend with the rack with zero issues.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

ZEEOH6 said:


> Rockbros suction cup mount. 640 miles this weekend with the rack with zero issues.
> View attachment 1207425
> 
> View attachment 1207426
> ...


I like the idea of that setup... just don't know if I like the idea of having to polish where the suction cups were... metallic black is just so frustrating to keep nice lol


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

abeckstead said:


> I like the idea of that setup... just don't know if I like the idea of having to polish where the suction cups were... metallic black is just so frustrating to keep nice lol


It's a royal pita.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZEEOH6 (Mar 28, 2018)

I just carry some microfiber towels and detailing spray to keep it clean. The road grime from driving is worse than what the suction cup leaves behind.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

ZEEOH6 said:


> I just carry some microfiber towels and detailing spray to keep it clean. The road grime from driving is worse than what the suction cup leaves behind.


It's the hologram that they leave on the clear that he is worried about. It won't be near as noticeable on red as on black but it'll leave one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

tuckerjt07 said:


> It's the hologram that they leave on the clear that he is worried about. It won't be near as noticeable on red as on black but it'll leave one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah... I love to hate my black cars. At 166k I probably shouldn't care anymore... but I do LOL


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

abeckstead said:


> Yeah... I love to hate my black cars. At 166k I probably shouldn't care anymore... but I do LOL


I caught a piece of road debris off the roof that dented it and scratched to primer so will have to be repainted. Made it easier not to care.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtbaker61 (May 21, 2020)

I have a Hard Dog tow hitch, and 1up rack, on my DIY electric Miata conversion.
eMiata has 160v battery pack, Warp9 DC motor, Zilla 1k controller.... 150kW peak puts out 200+ft-# torque.... Best Miata ever.


----------



## Ostrichsak (Mar 10, 2020)

Well, since we're allowing electric vehicles in the sports car bike hauler thread...

Tesla Model S P85D and if anyone questions the "sportiness" I'll race you.


----------



## dtbaker61 (May 21, 2020)

cool by me, I know what the p85s can do... but I'd guess most of the angst in previous replies is more about the definition of 'sports car' rather than the performance numbers.

i.e. 2-seater 2-door convertable.... or 0-60 times... or speed thru cones ???


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

dtbaker61 said:


> I have a Hard Dog tow hitch, and 1up rack, on my DIY electric Miata conversion.
> eMiata has 160v battery pack, Warp9 DC motor, Zilla 1k controller.... 150kW peak puts out 200+ft-# torque.... Best Miata ever.
> View attachment 1334883


How much extra weight does that set up add? Would love an NA Miata or AW11 mr2 converted.


----------



## Ostrichsak (Mar 10, 2020)

dtbaker61 said:


> cool by me, I know what the p85s can do... but I'd guess most of the angst in previous replies is more about the definition of 'sports car' rather than the performance numbers.
> 
> i.e. 2-seater 2-door convertable.... or 0-60 times... or speed thru cones ???


Personally, I would say that it's NOT a sports car but I figured; eff it, if someone doesn't like it they just keep scrolling.


----------



## dtbaker61 (May 21, 2020)

Cerberus75 said:


> How much extra weight does that set up add? Would love an NA Miata or AW11 mr2 converted.


the bike is 27#, the rack I didn't weigh, but could if you want....

The car is actually just under stock weight, with roughly double the torque of stock. I have about 1/2 batteries under hood, 1/4 where fuel tank was, and 1/4 where spare tire was... weight distribution pretty damn near 50/50.

more info online at Homepage - EnviroKarma.org if you are interested in DIY ev conversions


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

dtbaker61 said:


> the bike is 27#, the rack I didn't weigh, but could if you want....
> 
> The car is actually just under stock weight, with roughly double the torque of stock. I have about 1/2 batteries under hood, 1/4 where fuel tank was, and 1/4 where spare tire was... weight distribution pretty damn near 50/50.
> 
> more info online at Homepage - EnviroKarma.org if you are interested in DIY ev conversions


Thanks!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

We just got a 2020 Hyundai Veloster N PP and most of our friends don't think it's a sports car, but it was Road and Track's performance car of the year because it is so fricken' fun to drive. I'm actually going to search for the best rack today that is not roof or hitch mount so I can have fun driving it to the trail head. There will be no bikes or dogs put inside it, ever.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

nOOky said:


> We just got a 2020 Hyundai Veloster N PP and most of our friends don't think it's a sports car, but it was Road and Track's performance car of the year because it is so fricken' fun to drive. I'm actually going to search for the best rack today that is not roof or hitch mount so I can have fun driving it to the trail head. There will be no bikes or dogs put inside it, ever.


It is a hot hatch. Hot hatches fall under the performance car category.

If you want to drive fast while carrying a bike, a hitch platform is the way to go. You don't want to be taking corners hard with a bike up on the roof where it is really far from the roll center. Luckily, it appears that you don't have a center exit exhaust, so a hitch should be relatively easy to find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nOOky said:


> We just got a 2020 Hyundai Veloster N PP and most of our friends don't think it's a sports car, but it was Road and Track's performance car of the year because it is so fricken' fun to drive. I'm actually going to search for the best rack today that is not roof or hitch mount so I can have fun driving it to the trail head. There will be no bikes or dogs put inside it, ever.


I just picked up an Elantra GT N-line (warm, but not hot). It's on a boat and should get here in a week or so. Not popular enough that Curt or anyone makes a receiver for it, it has exhaust pipes on each side, unlike the single regular Elantra GT. Interestingly, in Canada, but not the US, the Hyundai dealers offer a Hyundai "accessory frame" for mounting a hitch-style bike rack. I got my brother in Canada to buy this for me and ship it, so that should get here a little ahead of the car. My point is you can usually find a receiver/towbar for any car...you just have to go to some pretty extreme lengths at times to make it happen every once and a while. I'm pretty sure I've seen veloster receivers for the same thing.

I got the Elantra GT N-line (i30) due to being able to put the bike in it in a pinch, but that's not the intended method of transport, and the tech package, active cruise control for long trips.

They did a real nice job on the Veloster N and any of the real "N" models. These things are putting serious hurt on the competition right now, LSD front, 250-275hp and great torque, good response and transmissions, good suspension, just all around solid performers. In the realm of FWD cars, the Veloster N and i30N are darn near the top, if not there.

And yeah, hitch all day long for a performance car. If anything, the receiver "ties up" the rear, like a brace, bikes stay in the slipstream, low CG, no wind noise, etc.


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

Not a sports car, but rather a sporty/performance sedan. I had a hitch mount but decided to change to roof mount. I had to drill through the CF roof to expose the mounting points. Surprisingly, the OE rack is significantly less expensive than what's available from Thule, Yakima, etc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

incubus said:


> Surprisingly, the OE rack is significantly less expensive than what's available from Thule, Yakima, etc.
> Yes, that is surprising!
> I work with Jaguar and Land Rover, and that's not the case, and from what I can tell the base manufacturer is Thule. I think it goes through so many layers of beauracracy to get branded...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

Not my normal bike hauler, but in a pinch I've use this a couple of times to move a bike from the bay area up to our place in Reno, or vice versa....


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

incubus said:


> Not a sports car, but rather a sporty/performance sedan. I had a hitch mount but decided to change to roof mount. I had to drill through the CF roof to expose the mounting points. Surprisingly, the OE rack is significantly less expensive than what's available from Thule, Yakima, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ballsy move to drill through the CF roof. Is there at least a clean cover for the holes when the crossbars aren't installed?

The OEM crossbars on my wife's MINI and my Corolla hatchback are really well built, quiet, and reasonably priced. The Yakima HighRoad trays I have work with the straps and T slot so it is a breeze to move them to any of the 3 vehicles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

incubus said:


> Not a sports car, but rather a sporty/performance sedan. I had a hitch mount but decided to change to roof mount. I had to drill through the CF roof to expose the mounting points. Surprisingly, the OE rack is significantly less expensive than what's available from Thule, Yakima, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sports sedan, close enough. I think the use is partially what defines it, rather than the old tired "has to be an open-top 2-door car with 80hp" definition.


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

davez26 said:


> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


It's labeled as having been made in Poland if that helps identify a 3rd party manufacturer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

Quentin said:


> Ballsy move to drill through the CF roof. Is there at least a clean cover for the holes when the crossbars aren't installed?
> 
> The OEM crossbars on my wife's MINI and my Corolla hatchback are really well built, quiet, and reasonably priced. The Yakima HighRoad trays I have work with the straps and T slot so it is a breeze to move them to any of the 3 vehicles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The mounting points are located exactly where they are on steel roofed cars. So they end up hidden under the gutter caps/trim. On the CF roof cars, the gutter trim had the little doors that expose the mounting points. Probably like what's on your MINI.

But the mounting points on the CF roof cars weren't installed at the factory. All that was visible under these doors was the CF roof where it was glued to the unibody. So out comes the drill... Once through the roof/glue (provided the location was correct) you'd find a torx bolt that acted as a plug. Replace these with some OE internally bored/threaded bolts,seal them up, and you're good to go.

Drilling through the roof was a bit nerve racking, but I wasn't a trail blazer here, so I was able to benefit from the experience of others.

It helped that later model year M5s had CF roofs with OE mounting points.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

Quentin said:


> Ballsy move to drill through the CF roof. Is there at least a clean cover for the holes when the crossbars aren't installed?
> 
> The OEM crossbars on my wife's MINI and my Corolla hatchback are really well built, quiet, and reasonably priced. The Yakima HighRoad trays I have work with the straps and T slot so it is a breeze to move them to any of the 3 vehicles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




























I found a few photos. Gutter trim removed here. 
The last photo makes it appear as though I missed the mark, but the mounting point is floating so it shifted a bit after I removed the plug that was there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Sports sedan, close enough. I think the use is partially what defines it, rather than the old tired "has to be an open-top 2-door car with 80hp" definition.


Works for me. 
Prior to this car, I had a cayman, which better fit the traditional definition. Then I had kids and replaced it with the porker that I have now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

incubus said:


> I found a few photos. Gutter trim removed here.
> The last photo makes it appear as though I missed the mark, but the mounting point is floating so it shifted a bit after I removed the plug that was there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, that looks a lot less risky than I initially imagined.

My wife's current F54 MINI has the factory roof rails. We didn't option her R53 with the crossbar mounts that I think you are referring to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewforgov (Jun 22, 2020)

My miata solution... Very secure. Modified a Rocky Mount by drilling it out a bit more and bolting it to a set of 4x4 lightbar rollcage mounts. Perfect for flying up Mt Lemmon, then rippin down on bikes.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Just picked this beast up. 2006 E55 AMG wagon in impeccable condition. One of 215 total wagons brought to north America and one of 14 in this color combo. Fully loaded, even with Distronic radar cruise controller. Only had her about two weeks, just finishing up a full detail and paint correction and I have a slew of parts on order for roof/bike racks, radar detector hard wiring, full maintenance/fluids and an intercooler heat exchanger and pump upgrade.

I'll visit Kleeman down in the springs for a dyno tune probably next month, then leave the motor stock until i put her away for the winter. Over the winter we'll do long tube headers, a supercharger pulley and some other small mods with a goal to hit 550+ reliable wheel horsepower.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^not a sports car.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Most of the cars in this thread are Grand Touring. Let people show off their fun vs practical cars.


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

I saw a Maserati convertible a couple of days ago (SoCal, of course) with two suction cup rack mounts mounted on the windshield and hood, passenger side, the one on the hood being a fork lock, the one on the windshield straping down the back wheel. The wheel was just in the car.


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Well, 10 years since this thread started and at least I know what a sports car is! (all 150 HP of it!!)









Now, to find a period correct, 50-year-old bike rack to go on it!


----------



## Sender420shred (Oct 22, 2017)

2002 m3, manual of course. The rear seats fold down and I can get two full size bikes back there. Or throw it on the rack. Rear wheel drive, naturally aspirated, redlines at 8, pulls 1.5 Gs in the corners on re71rs








Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

PNW MTB said:


> Well, 10 years since this thread started and at least I know what a sports car is! (all 150 HP of it!!)
> 
> View attachment 1344407
> 
> ...


I had one of those when I was 19. Funny how that 150 hp felt faster than my later rides I had as a "grown up" with more than double the power. Keeping the thread sort of on topic: I made home built racks that used angle iron bolted to the frame rails - ugly but secure. It's over 35 years since I got rid of the old Franken-Z (240 body, 280 motor) so, sadly, no pictures survive.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Cerberus75 said:


> Most of the cars in this thread are Grand Touring. Let people show off their fun vs practical cars.


Some mountain bike people are kind of obsessed with labels aren't they? but sure yeah, not a sports car. Both faster and more useful than a miata


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

dtbaker61 said:


> I have a Hard Dog tow hitch, and 1up rack, on my DIY electric Miata conversion.
> eMiata has 160v battery pack, Warp9 DC motor, Zilla 1k controller.... 150kW peak puts out 200+ft-# torque.... Best Miata ever.
> View attachment 1334883


That car is bad ass! I'd love to build something like that for an extra car.


----------



## ST_Paul (Dec 4, 2017)

Only when I can't use my wifes CUV









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> That car is bad ass! I'd love to build something like that for an extra car.


I almost bought an original Tesla Roadster, built on the Lotus Elise. But I'd rather build one on a more classic platform.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

20190303_141725 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

One of the funnest cars I have ever driven


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)




----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

had a ball ripping up Left Hand Canyon in my not a sports car.

lol oops, forgot to lower the air suspension back down for the photo, looks funny like that.


----------



## JoeBurly (Sep 11, 2020)

*GTI w/ SeaSucker Bomber*

My Specialized and Fuji on the GTI via SeaSucker


----------

